#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-08
<neutrinomass> bug 78225 - how can this happen ?
<neutrinomass> (http://launchpad.net/bugs/78225 , an "installer crashed" that looks just like a dupe of 47046)
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: looking
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: "I also have to change the validation.py file to be able to create
<cjwatson> the root partition."
<cjwatson> so who knows what he broke
<tepsipakki> blah, it took a while to figure out how to install a udeb from a file.. turns out that udpkg -i $file is the easiest way :)
<tepsipakki> oh, localudebs
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: yep, dup of 47046
<neutrinomass> cjwatson: ahh, I missed that - thanks a lot
<cjwatson> we'll be doing a CD image with ubiquity 1.2.6 soon, to get folks to test that fix
<cjwatson> (67130)
<cjwatson> which should hopefully lead to less in the way of custom nobbling
<neutrinomass> cool.... btw, I couldn't install feisty and a number of people can't for similar reasons (my bug was 78080) - is there any simple workaround to that ?
<tepsipakki> bah, udpkg configures the udeb immediately and doesn't pay attention to XB-Installer-Menu-Item
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: I'll try to look at that this afternoon
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: udpkg --unpack
<cjwatson> -i => --unpack + --configure
<cjwatson> you will have trouble unpacking a udeb that contains templates, though, unfortunately
<cjwatson> more later, on the phone
<neutrinomass> cjwatson: Again, thanks a lot
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, thanks. I'll try to figure that out tomorrow
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: so the problem with udpkg -i and udebs containing templates is that at present there's no (working) mechanism for udpkg to inform the running debconf instance of tty1 about the new templates
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: you can deal with that in a few ways
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: one I often use is to edit some postinst that I know is going to run soon, and put the udpkg command in that rather than running it directly
<cjwatson> s/of tty1/on tty1/
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: alternatively, you can unpack it into the initrd if that's appropriate, or go to the effort of munging the Packages files on the installation medium, etc.
<tepsipakki> eww
<tepsipakki> good to have options :)
<cjwatson> yeah, it's all nasty
<cjwatson> long-term plan is to fix this with Tollef's cdebconf unix socket work
<tepsipakki> oh, is there a spec somewhere?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's just something we've tossed around and that I think Tollef has mostly implemented
<cjwatson> but we've never quite got round to rolling it out properly
<cjwatson> we'll probably do it once the floodgates open in Debian after etch
<tepsipakki> nice
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-09
* mpt wonders why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-express and https://launchpad.net/ubiquity both exist
<lifeless> 'lo
<cjwatson> mpt: ubuntu-express was written by Guadalinex in response to our specifications; however it did not meet my expectations and making it do so was going to be a sufficiently painful change in direction that I needed to rename it
<cjwatson> mpt: I do not know whether Guadalinex are still using their ubuntu-express code
<cjwatson> this is an object lesson in why not to call specifications "Ubuntu Foo"
<evand> hello lifeless
<lifeless> I love DRY violations. not.
* lifeless thwacks casper lightly.
<cjwatson> DRY?
<lifeless> dont repeat yourself
<lifeless>  /cdrom was changed to /live_media in multiple initramfs scripts
<lifeless> rather than a single variable being sourced from casper-functions or some such, so I missed a place first time around setting it back
<cjwatson> note that the one in debian/casper.init could not be sourced from casper-functions since that is not available when that script is run
<cjwatson> so be careful if you attempt to implement that
<lifeless> I dont have time right now to do more than whinge
<lifeless> I might file a bug for reference
<lifeless> seems to be much happier
<lifeless> thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<lifeless> 34%, will know in 5 minutes whether its good
<lifeless> how likely is it to have other timebombs for me?
<cjwatson> if there's an obvious way in which ubiquity should be changed to do NFS for itself, let me know - it would have to be controlled by something passed in by/via casper though
<cjwatson> medium likely
<cjwatson> there are plenty of scripts that run after the copy stage (up to 75/80% or thereabouts) that use /cdrom
<lifeless> root FS is know by the kernel
<lifeless> as long as they dont try to actually mount or unmount the CD itself, just loopback stuff, it should be all good
<cjwatson> yeah, unpicking it to get at the squashfs is fiddly though
<lifeless> 72%
<cjwatson> I wouldn't put it past apt-setup to *try* to unmount the CD, but hopefully it won't
<lifeless> 78%
<lifeless> configuring locales
<cjwatson> note that once we do live-cd-stacked-filesystems, the set of stuff ubiquity needs to mount will be != the squashfses underlying the rootfs
<lifeless> running 22gnome_panel_data
<lifeless> cjwatson: wheres the spec for that stacked stuff?
<cjwatson> live-cd-stacked-filesystems. that's the spec name.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> google-juice
<cjwatson> (I nearly always refer to things by spec name to give people a hook
<cjwatson> )
<lifeless> ah, I see.
<lifeless> but they will still live in a FS told to casper
<cjwatson> yes
<lifeless> i.e. by netboot=nfs nfsroot=blah
* cjwatson goes to get dressed and get the bus->train, hopefully in that order
<lifeless> which is what the debian casper patches do
<lifeless> 96%
<lifeless> 98%
<lifeless> I'm getting excited
<lifeless> woot
<lifeless> rebooting.
<lifeless> cjwatson: thank you! I owe you one cerveza
<cjwatson> excellent
<evand> Anyone have thoughts on whether it would make more sense to let the user change the details of the default user in migration-assistant, or to just gray those options out when the default user is selected?
<mpt> evand, do you allow changes to details of any of the other user accounts?
<evand> mpt, yes, if I understand your question correctly.  The interface is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance under design.  They can currently change the details of any of the users they create in that form.
<evand> They cannot however, change the details of reserved users, as it will not let them select one as a username.
<evand> I'm leaning towards not letting them, as it might be more confusing than not letting them and they can always hit the back button and change it on the User Setup page.
<evand> err than letting them
<mpt> I don't see any mention of "reserved" on that page
<mpt> Tell me what you mean by "reserved users"
<evand> Yeah, I didn't know they existed until recently.  user-setup (the debconf module) has a list of reserved usernames such as root, nobody, cups, etc.
<mpt> oh, ok
<evand> Migration Assistant throws up an error if the user tries to select one of those as the user to import to.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so
<mpt> (a) if a Windows account just happens to have a login name the same as one of those reserved accounts, you autogenerate a different one
<evand> not exactly...
<mpt> (b) if someone tries to enter a reserved login name themselves, the error needs to be handled somehow
<evand> If I set my default user as evan on the user setup page.  And then I go to the migration assistant page, select Evan from Windows, set the username to import to as evan, should I be able to change the fullname field and password field.
<mpt> this is the old "display an error message" vs. "make continuing impossible" problem
<mpt> ah
<evand> (b) is handled already in the same manner as it is in User Setup (an error message alongside the field)
<mpt> so maybe we have an ordering problem here
<evand> Of the pages?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Maybe the "Who are you?" page should be after the "Windows accounts" page
<mpt> so the installer can ask you whether you in particular are represented by one of the migrated accounts, or whether you're someone new
<mpt> Would that break anything?
<mpt> Why did we go to the trouble of specifying "Migration-Assistant defaults seeding" in the first place, instead of moving migration assistance there?
<evand> Not to my knowledge, but cjwatson would know for sure.  But we are going to be preseeding data for the user setup page via migration-assistant.
<evand> hrm, I do not recall.
<mpt> migration depends on partitioning
<evand> right!
<mpt> partitioning doesn't depend on who-are-you
<mpt> so it could be Language, Location, Keyboard, Partitioning, Migration, Who are you, Summary
<evand> It could.  I don't see that breaking anything, though cjwatson could disagree, I'm not sure.  How would we change Who are you?  A drop down box with the usernames created in migration-assistant?
<mpt> yes
<evand> imho, that would flow better, I'll run it by him or he'll probably see this.
<evand> Thanks mpt
<mpt> np
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: the "udpkg --unpack" -spell works just fine if it is run from early_command :)
<tepsipakki> meaning that postinst is handled when it is supposed
<tepsipakki> and templates work as well
<tepsipakki> i guess
<tepsipakki> actually, I forgot to check that
<tepsipakki> hmm, seems to work, yay
<thom> cjwatson: is there anyway to get the configured swap partition from debconf? i can't see anything useful in debconf-get-selections --installer
<thom> so i'm going to parse /proc/swaps in late_command, but i was hoping there was a less icky way
<cjwatson> evand: I guess moving user-setup after the partitioner would be possible now; it wouldn't have been possible pre-edgy due to icky debconf interactions
<cjwatson> (partman's debconf instance used to continue running during the summary page)
<cjwatson> I think it'll surprise people, but ...
<cjwatson> user-setup runs after partitioning in d-i, so shrug, I guess
<evand> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-10
<evand> cjwatson, any tips for detecting what partitions will still exist when partman commits?  There doesn't seem to be a debconf question associated with it and my hunch is I'll have to look in /var/lib/partman/devices.
<cjwatson> evand: your hunch is more or less correct
<evand> ok, thank you
<cjwatson> evand: as long as parted_server is running (should be, if you're running after partitioning), 'from ubiquity.parted_server import PartedServer; parted = PartedServer(); parted.select_disk(blah); partitions = parted.partitions()'
<cjwatson> or words to that effect
<cjwatson> you'll have to iterate over parted.disks() yourself
<evand> neat.  Ok, I'll see what I can come up with.
<evand> Also, the latest commit(s) on my branch has handling multiple errors in one pass working.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.
<cjwatson> excellent
<evand> it's kind of hacky though.  I had to modify ma-ask to accommodate it, but I played around with a few other options and this seems to be the cleanest and the only one that works 100%.
<lifeless> cjwatson: the changes needed for debians' casper are to change the /cdrom to /live_media, to reflect that it may not be a cdrom
<lifeless> cjwatson: that, or to reject that part of the debian casper changes
<dabaR> I am trying to netboot install ubuntu on my ppc powerbook. I am using dnsmasq and tftpd-hpa. My tftpd-hpa is started standalone by running "/usr/sbin/in.tftpd -l -v -v -v -v -v -s /tftpboot -a 192.168.0.1:69", my dnsmasq.conf has the following line: "dhcp-boot=yaboot,dabar,192.168.0.1". The contents of my /tftpboot are same as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/. I 
<cjwatson> lifeless: IMO that should be rejected; ubiquity uses code from d-i that assumes /cdrom
<cjwatson> dabaR: you were cut off after ".../netboot/. I"; IRC has a line length limit
<lifeless> cjwatson: fair enough. However, I'll let you and mithrandir have that discussion
<lifeless> cjwatson: I'm not advocating any specific approach, just that we dont break things :)
<dabaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1024/
<tepsipakki> dabaR: try /var/log/daemon
<cjwatson> personally I generally just strace the freaking tftpd to work out what it thinks it's doing
<cjwatson> I've found that to be the quickest approach in practice
<dabaR> k, I will try later. Thanks.
<secureboot> how do I set the language and keyboard layout for edgy in the preseed OR on the append line in isolinux.cfg?
<cjwatson> see the installation guide, linked from http://help.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> preseeding advice is in an appendix
<secureboot> cjwatson: yeah, that doesn't answer it correctly, I don't think
<secureboot> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html lists a debian edgy example preseed that doesn't work
<secureboot> 404ed
<secureboot> i dont' see links on those pages to submit either modifications or bugs
<secureboot> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs01.html
<secureboot> that's the appendix example I find
<secureboot> but it's for breezy
<secureboot> so not terribly surprising that it doesn't work for language choosing
<thom> cjwatson: is there any way to blacklist modules from the installer? i absolutely don't want to load usb_storage
<cjwatson> secureboot: debian-installer/locale should work - you just need to put it on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> "The locale can be used to specify both language and country. To specify the locale as a boot parameter, use locale=en_US"
<cjwatson> does that not work?
<cjwatson> hmm, yeah, http://www.debian.org/releases/edgy/example-preseed.txt is obviously a broken link
<secureboot> cjwatson: no - i still get asked for my language
<cjwatson> you can file bugs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug with 'installation-guide' as the source package
<secureboot> i'm trying debian-installer/locale and just locale
<secureboot> of course, both are listed as working - i wonder which it is supposed to be
<cjwatson> they're aliases, either should work
<secureboot> cjwatson: hmmm - i thought it was working before.  I never got the keyboard map to work without intervention, but the language part was working in the past, i thought
<cjwatson> locale= is what our CD boot loader uses, so that really should work
<cjwatson> given that we test it ...
<cjwatson> keyboard has changed between releases; we test that via the CD boot loader, too
<cjwatson> console-setup/layoutcode= (and usually console-setup/variantcode= as well) is correct for edgy
<cjwatson> perhaps try locale=en_US.UTF-8 rather than plain en_US?
<secureboot> hmmm - why is that necessary sometimes?
<cjwatson> but IIRC gfxboot just passes en_US
<cjwatson> localechooser's locale parsing is a bit ad-hoc in places
<cjwatson> the correct locale name is en_US.UTF-8
<cjwatson> strictly speaking en_US is a different (legacy, non-UTF-8) locale
<secureboot> append  file=/cdrom/preseed/shamon.seed debian-installer/locale=en_US initrd=/install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<secureboot> that is simply not working
<secureboot> and i'm baffled
<secureboot> i keep getting asked what my language is - this should eliminate that, no?
<secureboot> any ideas?
<thom> bah. looks like blacklist went in this month. suck. second question, then. will debian-installer/probe/usb=false disable usb always, or just during initial boot?
<thom> ok, usb=false suboptimal
<cjwatson> blacklist> right, unless you're lucky and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is honoured, but IIRC not guaranteeably
<cjwatson> AFAIK debian-installer/probe/usb=false only affects usb-discover
<cjwatson> (i.e. initial boot)
<cjwatson> TBH I'd just hack the initrd to remove usb-storage
<secureboot> figured it out!  I had a bad timeoutline in the isolinux.cfg, and I guess that messed up the boot parameters
<cjwatson> that's surreal - I confess I wouldn't have thought of that
<thom> cjwatson: hrm, good call
<thom> ah, it's not in the initrd; must be in a udeb, so i guess i have to try and blacklist it in early_command
<thom> (i really don't want a custom d-i build if i can avoid it)
<cjwatson> what sort of install is this? CD, netboot, ...?
<thom> netboot
<cjwatson> net-retriever doesn't natively support exclusions, but if you can convince something to 'echo usb-storage-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di > /var/cache/anna/exclude' (or whatever the exact package name is) before anna runs then that would work
<cjwatson> s/would/should/
<cjwatson> unfortunately early_command runs after anna, IIRC
<cjwatson> actually, no
<cjwatson> I think preseed/early_command should work for this
<thom> oh really? that seems a good deal better
<tepsipakki> just like I could run 'udpkg --unpack' for my own udeb in early_command, and the templates got registered and all :)
<tepsipakki> pretty neat
<thom> cjwatson: worked beautifully, ta
<thom> i must write my beer tracking webapp
<cjwatson> excellent
<tepsipakki> I have a keg waiting, where do I send it :P
<thom> right, sun x4100s now being flawlessly auto installed. time to go :-)
<secureboot> i'd like to simply install ubuntu-minimal, plus a small list of packages - how can I do this?  Right now, I'm just looking in the Packages in dists/blahblah/debian-installer/Packages to make sure I don't delete any of those
<secureboot> but the install is failing, from not having update-rc.d
<secureboot> is there any way I can see a list of pacakges I absolutely need?
<secureboot> i don't see a businesscard CD anywhere, that might make a good start
<cjwatson> what debootstrap installs is the minimum you need
<cjwatson> which is basically ubuntu-minimal, but you may be resolving some alternate dependencies the wrong way or something
<secureboot> i just want to know what packages I need to install on the CD for the default install to work
<secureboot> ubuntu-minimal is missing a lot of stuff, in its direct list - how can I get everything ubuntu-minimal depends on , and everything those things depend on, and so forth?
<cjwatson> debootstrap expands that out.
<cjwatson> alternatively, the germinate output
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/germinate-output/feisty/minimal
<heno> Has anyone else observed this bug #78722 ?
<heno> cjwatson: is this normal behaviour from the grub-installer? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/78722
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-11
<tepsipakki> dapper d-i seems to use 2.6.15-26 while there is -27 available
<tepsipakki> s/use/have/
<secureboot> anyone know how I can get a minimal package list of things I need for the installer to run and finish correctly?  The dependancies listed by aptitude show ubuntu-minimal aren't cutting it
<secureboot> the dependancies of those dependancies aren't met
<secureboot> and just the packages needed by debian-installer in its Packages file aren't enough either
<tepsipakki> install ubuntu-standard
<tepsipakki> d-i pkgsel/include string ubuntu-standard foo1 foo2...
<secureboot> tepsipakki: uh - that doesn't tell me what i need on the CD, does it?
<secureboot> i've already got tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal
<tepsipakki> what are you doing?
<tepsipakki> or trying to do
<secureboot> make an installer CD with as few packages as possible
<secureboot> my goal is a fully automated install in as short a time period as possible
<secureboot> so i've preseeded nearly everything, but the package validation is slow
<tepsipakki> you have lots of space in the CD right?
<secureboot> sure - but it takes a long time to retrieve, unpack, and validate all the unnecessary packages
<tepsipakki> ..on the cd ..
<secureboot> and i'm only installed ubuntu-minimal
<tepsipakki> and that's too much?
<secureboot> or rather, that's the only thing I want installed (plus 1-2 custom packages I make) when the install is done
<secureboot> no - i just dont' want all the extra packages on the CD that I'm not using - mostly for speed of the install
<secureboot> extra packages, even if I dont' use them, slow down the install considerably
<tepsipakki> I see
<tepsipakki> and the link you got yesterday doesn't show you the info you need?
<tepsipakki> (=dependancies)
<tepsipakki> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/germinate-output/feisty/minimal
<secureboot> tepsipakki: i didn't see it yesterday - oops.
<tepsipakki> :)
<secureboot> that's awesome - thanks
<secureboot> i debootstraped a system, and got nearly the same results
<tepsipakki> thank cjwatson
<secureboot> but now i'm getting an unpacking error (repeated up to 5 times) that I dont' quite understand and am trying to track down
<secureboot> i do have one question though - how do you pick "Erase entire disk" from partman automagically in a preseed?
<secureboot> don't you have to know beforehand what the disk will be named?
<tepsipakki> you mean what device it is?
<secureboot> i'm not sure, actually - I just want to select the first option in the partman menu where "Erase entire disk" is an option
<secureboot> i'm coming up on it now, so let me see exactly what it says
<tepsipakki> see the preseeding documentation, it's all there
<secureboot> tepsipakki: i've looked through that, and don't understand how to do this one step
<secureboot> tepsipakki: the rest, i get, and works fine
<secureboot> is there a way to do it without a recipe?  since all i want to do is pick the erase entire disk option?
<tepsipakki> you preseed it like "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda"
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> don't know
<tepsipakki> if you wan't it to be automatic, it needs to take the whole disk, I think
<tepsipakki> -'
<secureboot> great - how do i do that?
<cjwatson> I think tepsipakki's preseed above ought to do it
<secureboot> what if i don't know if it's sda or hda?
<tepsipakki> which version of ubuntu?
<secureboot> i want to just erase all of whatever disk is first
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html has advice on this
<secureboot> edgy
<cjwatson> secureboot: the easiest way to do that is to use Kickstart; it's unfortunately a pain in the arse with plain preseeding at the moment
<secureboot> i see how to select the first disk - but not how to subsequently select "Erase entire disk"
<cjwatson> partman-auto/disk should be sufficient
<tepsipakki> secureboot: ok, feisty is always /dev/sda, dapper used devfs-names so that was easy then as well
<tepsipakki> at least I believe that libata will remain in use with feisty ;)
<secureboot> i was using that before - perhaps there was another preseeding error invalidating that one.  I've fixed all the errors, except in partman, so I'll try it again - i thought that just selected a disk for future questions - i didn't realize that it automatically chose to erase the entire thing
<tepsipakki> well, its always "erase the whole disk" when preseeding, so it's natural for it to skip the question when it knows which disk to use
<tepsipakki> I've toyed with the idea of automating dualboot setups, but thats just crack :)
<cjwatson> I'm in a meeting; I'll get back to this once it's over
<cjwatson> partman-auto/disk is a special magic thing that doesn't exactly correspond to a question asked in the normal UI
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: feisty is not always /dev/sda
<cjwatson> *some* drivers have moved from hd to sd
<cjwatson> but e.g. if you use the standard vmware IDE device then that's still hda
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: duh
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-12
<evand> Hrm, we still have the problem of whether or not we let the user modify user details in between pages if we move usersetup after migrationassistant.
<evand> only instead of having the problem of whether or not they can edit the user pulled from usersetup in the migrationassistant page, it's the other way around.
* evand thinks he should've addressed this at UDS.
<mpt> evand, are these symptoms of the problem that we let you migrate multiple user accounts, but we don't let you set up multiple user accounts any other way?
<mpt> That seems quite odd to me
<evand> I don't follow.  Should I rephrase the problem?
<evand> oh hold on
<evand> I apparently can't see red
<evand> Not really, if I understand what you're saying.  It's the fact that we have two separate pages essentially writing to the same data.  So if I make a change to that data (a user's fullname or password) it either needs to be changed for both or only be able to be changed in one.
<evand> For example, if I set up a few accounts in migration assistant, and then I get to user setup and pick one of those users, should I be able to change that user's fullname or password from user setup after I've already established it in migration-assistant?
<evand> mpt, so yes, I suppose it is a symptom of that
<evand> upon giving it more thought, that is
<secureboot> see #paste for my partman preseed section
<secureboot> i try to select disc0, the first disc partman knows about, as mentioned in the preseed page
<secureboot> but I'm still asked the question "Erase entire disc"
<secureboot> thoughts?  from the discussion yesterday, it seemed like it should be obvious from https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html, but it hasn't been so far
<cjwatson> you say "disc0" - but in 6.10 that's not the naming scheme any more
<cjwatson> /dev/discs/disc0/disc no longer exists
<cjwatson> your references to #paste don't really help unless I happen to be there at the time; a web pastebin like paste.ubuntu-nl.org would be better
<secureboot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1325/
<secureboot> so the 6.10 preseed contents guide is wrong
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, that's a bug
* cjwatson goes to fix
<cjwatson> hmm, I think that URL is out of date with respect to what's in edgy
<cjwatson> I'll chase mdke about that
<cjwatson> in any case, the current version as in the installation-guide-i386 package in edgy is better; it says /dev/sda (in the SCSI case) instead of /dev/discs/disc0/disc
<cjwatson> you can't really preseed partman-auto/init_automatically_partition, but if you get the partman-auto/disk preseed right, that won't matter
<cjwatson> you don't need to preseed partman-partitioning/confirm_copy
<cjwatson> the rest looks fine
<cjwatson> at some point I should make the code that handles partman-auto/disk actually throw up an error question if you feed it something it doesn't recognise, so that it's easier to catch this sort of thing
<secureboot> i'm assuming /dev/hda in the non-SCSI case
<secureboot> the last big issue i've got then - "No installable kernel found in the defined APT sources".  I haven't overridden the mirror or anything in the preseed, nor have i removed packages from the CD.
<secureboot> i have this line in my script:
<secureboot> os.system("cat " + build_directory + "/dists/" + ubuntu_codename + "/main/binary-" + architecture + "/Packages | perl -e 'while (<>) { chomp; if(/^Package\:\s*(.+)$/) { $pkg=$1; } elsif(/^Task\:\s(.+)$/) { print \"$pkg\tTask\t$1\n\"; } }' >> " + indicies_directory + "/override." + ubuntu_codename + ".extra.main")
<secureboot> which is from the example script in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<secureboot> not having that in gave me this error a long time ago, but now it's coming back
<secureboot> thoughts?
<secureboot> and with /dev/hda, i still have to pick "Erase entire disk" manually
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-07
<evand> mebrown: How's it going?  Any more roadblocks?
<cjwatson> preseeding languagechooser/language-name is kinda weird. I wouldn't recommend preseeding anything there other than debian-installer/locale; if that doesn't work then we have a bug
<cjwatson> twb: debian-installer/exit/halt=true for the record
<cjwatson> mebrown: the reason your mails to me are bouncing with a syntax error might be a problem with your mail client; the mail that Evan forwarded to me had my e-mail address quoted like this: 'cjwatson@canonical.com' - which if it's an accurate reflection of the mail headers isn't valid syntax. You need to get rid of those apostrophes
<cjwatson> evand: did you manage to reproduce Michael's problem?
<cjwatson> oem-config certainly does try to fetch the default language and switch the UI to match
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, I wonder
<evand> cjwatson: indeed.  IIRC, and I could be off as I did this in the early hours of the morning, it was not saving debconf values from the installer phase.
<cjwatson> right, the preseeding won't actually be copied over as such, I was just arriving at the same conclusion
<evand> so when you got to oem-config, debian-installer/locale was blank
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> but I think that's actually correct behaviour; instead, oem-config should be taking steps to fetch the default locale
<cjwatson> for example by sourcing /etc/default/locale in the init script?
<evand> that makes sense to me
<cjwatson> though I suppose having oem-config-udeb specifically copy over relevant preseeded questions could make sense too
<evand> it does diverge from the ubiquity component a bit then though.
<cjwatson> hmm, sourcing it won't help, that won't magically turn into debian-installer/locale, bah
<cjwatson> evand: I think copying those variables may actually be the best we can do. Fancy doing that in a finish-install script in oem-config-udeb (you could tack onto one of the existing ones)?
<evand> FYI, bug 174937 seems pretty serious.  I'm working on it today and hopefully I'll have it fixed before the impending alpha.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174937 in ubiquity "[hardy] Selecting Finnish or Danish on the language page triggers an infinte loop." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174937
<cjwatson> you'd have to hardcode the questions to copy, probably, and make sure the owner of those questions in the installed system is oem-config
<evand> cjwatson: debconf-copydb?
<evand> ah
<evand> ok
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> debconf-copydb> yeah
<cjwatson> hmm, be careful though
<evand> should I build an updated gutsy version as well, for mebrown to use, provided he has time to change the solution?  Or is the current hack suitable?
<cjwatson> debconf-copydb can't set the owner
<evand> indeed
<evand> I imagine I'll have to change that immediately after
<cjwatson> let's just worry about hardy for now, we can supply mebrown with a patch if necessary
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> you could munge Owner: in the data stream with sed, or turn it into debconf-{get,set}-selections format and munge the first field, or ...
<evand> ah, ok
<cjwatson> 174937> ah, nasty; bug in ubiquity's localechooser integration
<cjwatson> I think I know the problem if you want a clue, but you might be having fun tracking it down yourself :-)
<cjwatson> (and it was my fault :-/)
<evand> oh, I'm always open to hints
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> so localechooser 1.40 required a tweak to ubiquity's integration because it was asking countrychooser/country-name rather than countrychooser/shortlist in some circumstances
<cjwatson> IIRC, that happens for any language where there's only one country to pick
<cjwatson> I just made ubiquity use the exact same handling for both questions
<cjwatson> that was wrong though
<cjwatson> countrychooser/shortlist takes the ISO-3166 country code (e.g. FI)
<cjwatson> countrychooser/country-name takes the ISO-3166 English name of the country (e.g. Finland)
<evand> ahhh
<cjwatson> so you probably need to adjust the integration to figure out the right thing to set it to
<cjwatson> (or conceivably just leave it alone, I'm not sure - try it with some combinations of languages and cities on the timezone page)
<evand> indeed, thanks for pointing me in the right direction, that definitely will save me some time
<evand> ok
<methhhp> where can i configure the default locale to ubuntu-installer?
<evand> methhhp: Use the debian-installer/locale debconf question, but keep in mind you'll need to set this on the kernel command line unless you're using initrd preseeding.  See the install guide.
<methhhp> ok thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-08
<mebrown> cjwatson, welcome back.
<mebrown> evand, cjwatson  We are going to be going with an explicit echo "d-i languagechooser/language-name ..." | debconf-set-selections
<mebrown> the main thing that I was concerned about (for my information), was why my offline testing didnt work
<mebrown> when I did the debconf-set-selections and ran "oem-config" in an already-installed OS, it never worked. But when I did the exact same script as part of post-install script it worked
<twb> cjwatson: I've had problems recently with Gutsy, it seems by default /etc/network/interfaces last line, "iface eth0 inet dhcp" is commented out.  Any idea what's going on?
<twb> I vaguely suspect NM because it has caused problems for me on Debian.
<twb> (i.e. prejudice)
<cjwatson> twb: it's intentionally commented out if (and only if) network-manager is going to be installed, because otherwise they interfere
<xivulon> cjwatson re city selector interface in ubiquity, I was looking this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrFz7IxXppU (1m10s)
<cjwatson> xivulon: you sure that's the right one? that's 3m20s and is about kwin composite effects
<xivulon> yep go to 1min 10 sec
<xivulon> it's just the idea of the magnifier, does not need composite to be implemented
<xivulon> if you have 2 images of different resolution should be easy to put togethter
<cjwatson> ah. somebody with time is welcome to try it :-)
<xivulon> once I am in a good shape with wubi i'll give it a go, that should be pygtk correct?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> or in the underlying C code
<mpt> xivulon, yes, that's kind of like what I suggested at UDS -- when you're outside the map area you see the whole map, but when you're inside the area you're auto-scrolling through a zoomed-in version
<xivulon> mpt I'll see if I can implement a sample
<mpt> So, if the map area is X pixels wide and Y high
<mpt> When you're hovering over (0,0), the area should show a zoomed-in version of the ((0,0), (X/n, Y/n)) part of the map
<xivulon> yep
<mpt> When you're hovering over (X,Y) (the bottom-right pixel), the area should show a zoomed-in version of the ((X-X/n, Y-Y/n), (X,Y)) part of the map
<mpt> etc
<mpt> Where n = 2 or thereabouts
<twb> cjwatson: on the host in question, NM *was* installed, but nis didn't work at all until I uncommented the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces.
<twb> I imagine from the user's report that ypbind just sat there until it timed out and was backgrounded.  Certainly logging in as root to enable /e/n/interfaces took deciseconds.
<twb> Perhaps NM simply doesn't work with NIS, or NM is activated after NIS.
<cjwatson> it wouldn't surprise me if hardly anyone else has tried NM with NIS
<twb> Grumble
<soren> Yeah. NIS only really works if you expect to always be connected to the same network. network-manager is made for the exact opposite use case.
<twb> ...and yet NM is installed by default
<twb> I guess I must have told the users to install NIS by hand.
<soren> And nis isn't.
<twb> I can tell them to purge nm at the same time
<tjaalton> I'm having hard time installing hardy atm. netboot fails with "Couldn't find task {minimal,standard}"
<tjaalton> probably known already?
<twb> That sounds like a bashism
<twb> (Just guessing, really.)
<tjaalton> there are two errors, one with "minimal", the other with "standard" :)
<twb> Oh, never mind then.
<tjaalton> I tried to be clever..
<cjwatson> which mirror?
<cjwatson> those tasks seem to exist in the master archive
<tjaalton> local, I'll update it again..
<cjwatson> check for Task: lines in the Packages file
<cjwatson> also check syslog to ensure it did actually find your mirror successfully; I could imagine that that error might happen if apt-setup broke somehow
<tjaalton> now it fails to find kernel modules :)
<tjaalton> but it does use our mirror
<tjaalton> so d-i just needs an upload to use -3?
<CIA-48> debian-installer: cjwatson * r865 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-3 kernels.
<tjaalton> hehe
<CIA-48> debian-installer: cjwatson * r865 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-3 kernels.
<cjwatson> ha, timing
<cjwatson> the second one was because CIA said ENOSPC (at the remote end I assume) and I didn't bother checking whether the message had actually made it
<CIA-48> debian-installer: cjwatson * r866 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu25
<evand> regarding scrolling a zoomed tzmap, I'm actually working on that functionality now (while I work on more important things), as I have to work with the tzmap to fit ubiquity in 800x600 anyway.
<xivulon> evand in the scheme suggested by mpt the map does not pan and there are no scrollbars/buttons, have a look at the video
<xivulon> I can send you some cairo/pygtk code in the coming days if you wish
<evand> mpt: can you clarify?  Are you talking about the entire map being zoomed in or just a boxed portion, like a magnifying glass?
<mpt> xivulon, I'm not sure what you mean by "the map does not pan"
<mpt> but I agree it shouldn't have scrollbars/buttons
<xivulon> magnifying glass
<mpt> but the magnifying glass area being the map area itself
<xivulon> while the full world does not move
<evand> my plan was to make the map permanently zoomed in, and have the map move as you move toward an edge.  I thought this was in line with what we discussed at UDS, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
<evand> to further clarify, there would be no scrollbars
<mpt> evand, my suggestion was to have the map zoomed out when you're not mousing over it, and zoomed in when you are
<xivulon> I guess I resumed the original mpt proposal after looking at the video
<mpt> I probably didn't express myself very well
<mpt> I could draw some sketches if it would help :-)
<xivulon> evand see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrFz7IxXppU
<xivulon> 1min 10 sec
<evand> mpt: if you have the time it would be very much appreciated.  We lost some of the notes from that session and I've been working off of memory.
<evand> xivulon: I already watched it.  I see what you're saying, but that's fundamentally different from what I thought was the plan.  But I'll wait for mpt's sketch before I assume I know exactly what that was :)
 * mpt should have brought his inky pen to the office
<mpt> evand, e-mailed
<evand> mpt: thanks, that definitely helps!
<evand> do you mind if I put this on the specification?
<xivulon> I have started a pygtk widget if it is of any help
<mpt> evand, that's fine
<mebrown> evand, ping.
<mebrown> evand, are there any plans to make the preseed file language independent?
<evand> mebrown: can you elaborate?  You can preseed when locale is set to something other than English, you just use the English keys in your preseed file.
<mebrown> evand, there are several places in the preseed where the string value is equal to what the GUI displays
<mebrown> evand, and if you change language those parts of the preseed brak
<mebrown> break
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyUbiquityUsability has been updated.  Thanks again mpt.
<mebrown> specifically partitioning and X
<evand> mebrown: Are you sure these are not broken elsewhere?  I was able to preseed partitioner questions when using debian-installer/locale=zh_CN
<mebrown> evand, I had a working preseed. Exactly one change to language broke it. (fails at partitioning)
<mebrown> I saw something somewhere about them being locale specific
<evand> hrmm
<mebrown> http://pastebin.com/m758c0d2e
<mebrown> the preseed in question
<mebrown> when I change locale to zh_CN, partitioning fails (7.10, here)
<mebrown> It will be a couple weeks before I can start testing hardy
<cjwatson> partman is special, in every sense of the word
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> but you should be able to work around it by preseeding the Chinese equivalent
<cjwatson> which is obviously annoyingly unreliable, but should be a workaround
<mebrown> cjwatson, something like a feature request:
<mebrown> specify preseed language independent of installer langauge
<evand> don't you need to preseed partman-auto/disk, or does it assume you mean the first one it finds?
<mebrown> independent of final system locale
<cjwatson> mebrown: yes, I am definitely familiar with the issue, it's just complex to fix
<cjwatson> it is ONLY the partitioner
<cjwatson> and only when you're asking it to partition free space as opposed to the whole disk
<mebrown> cjwatson, any way to just call 'gettext' on any of the string values that need localization?
<cjwatson> if you're partitioning the whole disk, as Evan says, you use partman-auto/disk which doesn't require i18n
<mebrown> cjwatson, now thats funny.
<cjwatson> mebrown: the installer doesn't use gettext, and not really
<cjwatson> I can try to find you a better workaround
<evand> ah, which would explain why it worked for me.
<mebrown> cjwatson, I think we discussed this before, but I dont have a bug open: would like to be able to specify partitioning better in preseed.
<mebrown> right now, I have an early_script that does the partitioning
<mebrown> which is just wonky
<mebrown> and: we have had a couple things pop up on our mailing list
<cjwatson> the right fix is to make it possible to preseed it as biggest_free (the underlying identifier) rather than as "Guided - use the largest continuous free space"
<mebrown> cjwatson, agreed on that part, except:
<mebrown> for our factory install, I know that I want to keep /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 and blow away everything else
<mebrown> and on the mailing lists, some people want to install to things like LVM or even encrypted lvm
<mebrown> and would be nice if they could specify that in the preseed.
<cjwatson> right, I'm sorry but it'll be a while before we have that (not enough people are working on the partitioner as yet); it certainly isn't just you asking for that kind of thing :-/
<mebrown> cjwatson, well, we have a working solution right now, so it is a feature request wishlist item
<mebrown> cjwatson, and it would be nice if the (I count 4) places in the preseed where it is locale-sensitive could be fixed
<mebrown> so I can just specify locale in the preseed.
<mebrown> and then...
<mebrown> fix up firstboot so I dont have to separately specify language/keyboard there.
<cjwatson> I see 2 in yours, one of which is unnecessary
<mebrown> ?
<mebrown> 2 partitioning and 2 xorg
<cjwatson> partman-auto/init_automatically_partition (necessary) and partman-auto/choose_recipe (you're just preseeding the default, so why bother?)
<cjwatson> are you *sure* those xorg questions are locale-sensitive? that very much surprises me
<mebrown> so it should work ok if I remove the choose_recipe? I dont have a test system handy now, will test later.
<mebrown> cjwatson, an assumption on my part
<mebrown> they *look* similar to the partitioning stuff
<cjwatson> they do, but it's the underlying code that matters. partitioning only suffers from this because the underlying code is very very weird and nonstandard.
<cjwatson> (because it's trying to solve complex problems and doing stuff that the debconf system wasn't really designed to do)
<cjwatson> you can definitely remove partman-auto/choose_recipe
<mebrown> ok
<cjwatson> on oem-config, yes, though that will happen first. I asked evand to take care of that one.
<cjwatson> I left a comment in /lib/partman/lib/base.sh a while back about the problem you're running into
<mebrown> just have it come up by default in the system language? (/etc/defaults/locale)
<cjwatson>         # TODO: This can be preseeded without having to use translated
<cjwatson>         # values (which are often inappropriate for preseeding across many
<cjwatson>         # machines due to including e.g. disk capacities) but it's nasty;
<cjwatson>         # you have to use runes like
<cjwatson>         # "20some_device__________/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda".
<cjwatson>         # We could do with an abbreviated syntax.
<cjwatson> mebrown: something needs to take care of copying the question in; once that happens it will work
<cjwatson> the problem is that nothing copies preseeding across for the benefit of oem-config
<mebrown> but, question:
<mebrown> I was on an installed, running system
<mebrown> and was running oem-config manually to test
<mebrown> and when I ran echo ... | debconf-set-selections
<mebrown> it had no effect
<cjwatson> you said you were preseeding languagechooser/language-name. I really recommend not doing that. The variable exposed for preseeding is debian-installer/locale.
<cjwatson> I suspect some slight difference around there was your problem
<evand> the suggestion of languagechooser/language-name was my fault
<cjwatson> languagechooser/language-name gets set internally by localechooser depending on the exact code path you hit and is not guaranteed to respect preseeding
<mebrown> evand, no it wasnt.
<evand> it wasn't?
<mebrown> evand, I was reading the code and that is what I came up with
<mebrown> before you made your suggestion on sat morning, I had been playing around for hours on friday with that variable
<evand> ah, fair enough
<mebrown> I just never got it to work until your suggestion to do it in post
<cjwatson> I agree with doing it in a post-install script for now
<cjwatson> but we'll fix the bug that requires that
<mebrown> cjwatson, the code already went to the factory, as we were over our deadline. we are using languagechooser/language-name for now.
<mebrown> ok
<mebrown> cjwatson, so: the final solution to this (implemented for hardy?) is that I can set debian-installer/locale and get everything to Just Work(TM)?
<mebrown> Do I need to open up any launchpads on these?
<cjwatson> I've filed bug 181291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181291 in oem-config "preseeded locale etc. not propagated to oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181291
<cjwatson> and tentatively assigned to evand since he said yesterday that was ok
<evand> yup, already working on it
<cjwatson> mebrown: though I have not yet tested it, it's my belief that setting debian-installer/locale in a post-install script will work fine even for gutsy. Yes, the intent for hardy is that just setting debian-installer/locale in the preseed file should work without further post-install fiddling.
<cjwatson> (regardless of exactly how that is achieved)
<mebrown> so: another bug about the localized partitioning to make it complete?
<mebrown> thanks for the help. (especially saturday help from evand)
<evand> anytime
<mebrown> next thing I noticed while working on this:
<mebrown> the list of keyboard layouts is not localized.
<mebrown> which was great for me testing, but would suck if you *only* speak mandarin
<mebrown> and also: I did a *quick* test, so I may have gotten it wrong, but I tried to enter chinese chars in the last screen (and only screen that accepts keyboard input, thankfully) for username and it didnt work.
<cjwatson> yes, a bug on partman-base about the general mess that is partman preseeding would be good
<cjwatson> keyboard layout localisation is known and indeed is a blocker to Debian switching to the same system
<cjwatson> bug 127528
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127528 in console-setup "keyboard layout chooser not localized" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127528
<cjwatson> what went wrong with Chinese entry on the username page? was the problem that it didn't have a working input method (my suspicion) or did it let you enter Chinese characters but then break?
<mebrown> I could not find a way to even enter chinese chars
<mebrown> I dont know chinese, but iirc, <ctrl>-space normally turns into chinese mode
<mebrown> and then you can enter gobbledy-gook
<mebrown> question: where to enter bugs in partman-base?
<mebrown> "partman-base does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker."
<cjwatson> /ubuntu/+source/partman-base rather than /partman-base
<cjwatson> or start at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and enter partman-base as the source package
<cjwatson> ctrl-space requires an input method to be active. I strongly suspect that oem-config isn't activating one. (That's a bug, and one I hadn't heard of before now, so yes, please do file it ...)
<mebrown> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/181296
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181296 in partman-base "partman preseeding should not require localized strings" [Undecided,New]
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 181296 in partman-base "partman preseeding should not require localized strings" [Undecided,New]
<xivulon> cjwatson, mpt, evand, have done a preliminary widget for the location selector
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51260/
<xivulon> You need the pixmap http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/download/supermario%40portablemario-20071225071604-qg5aa8kt510412xl/world_map960.png-20060222230952-12b3a9101a91fc15/world_map-960.png
<xivulon> within the same directory
<cjwatson> cool; it's for evand to deal with though :)
<evand> heh, indeed and thanks.  I'll take a look at it after I finish up an email to ubuntu-devel-discuss.
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51266/
<xivulon> added click event
<xivulon> evand, you owe me a beer then
<xivulon> I'll settle if you merge in the wubi tagged bugs though ;)
<xivulon> draw_map is a sink of resource (don't think there is a need to re-render the background at each refresh) if that is optimized responsiveness will improve
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51267/
<xivulon> last
<xivulon> evand, cjwaton have moved the map widget code to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/zoom-map-widget
<xivulon> cjwatson
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-09
<CIA-8> console-setup: cjwatson * r38 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-8> console-setup: * Handle an empty codeset in the configuration file gracefully (a remnant
<CIA-8> console-setup:  of a previous bug, perhaps Debian #420802?), and re-ask the question on
<CIA-8> console-setup:  upgrade (LP: #91399).
<Ubotwo> Debian bug 420802 in console-setup "console-setup: Default for console-setup/codeset not in Choices" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/420802
<ubotu> Debian bug 420802 in console-setup "console-setup: Default for console-setup/codeset not in Choices" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/420802
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> I've asked #ubuntu-irc for help
<evand> cjwatson: oem-config r391 feeds debian-installer/locale to the target system.  Sorry that took so long, I chased what turned out to be a non-existant bug in oem-config's language component.
<evand> ugh, then again maybe it's not.
<evand> ah, it appears to be a bug with language.py's interaction with hardy's localechooser as ubiquity has the same problem, which isn't present in gutsy.
<xivuon> New code for zoom-map-widget is available at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51336/ (cannot push to launchpad atm)
<xivuon> added event notification and improved rendering speed
<xivuon> mpt give it a look, should be close to what you suggested
<xivuon> it also includes a full-zoom mode as specified in the spec (but it must be turned on in code since I like partial-zoom better)
<xivuon> the code can be considered beta quality
<mpt> nifty
<mpt> but yeah, not as specified
<mpt> I wonder how that interacts with an actual screen magnifier
<xivuon> to run it you also need the png world map image
<mpt> I downloaded a gif from Google Images :-P
<xivuon> use http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/zoom-map-widget/download/ago%40nbago-20080109094346-qucbdu1yrybtp6ie/world_map1920.png-20080108235140-yqggaraa9m57xkqr-1/world_map-1920.png
<xivuon> as png file
<mpt> I think magnifying a little box makes it harder to see where you are
<xivuon> in code you can change: full_zoom = True
<xivuon> towards the end of the file
<mpt> or rather, it makes it harder to see places *next to* where you are.
<xivuon> that is what is in the spec
<mpt> ooh yes
<xivuon> I prefer the partial-zoom but it's a matter of taste, of course the size and shape of the zoom-window can be changed at will
<xivuon> courtesy of cairo
<mpt> The only thing that's missing is zooming out when the pointer is outside the map area
<xivuon> yeah I forgot to add that
<xivuon> but it's rather easy, simply call redraw_all when you have a out-of-widget notification
<mpt> well, ideally it would zoom more smoothly than that :-)
<mpt> over the course of 0.5 seconds or thereabouts
<evand> xivuon: re beer and merges> I owe you both :)  Thanks a bunch for taking the time do implement this.
<evand> to*
<xivuon> evand you are most welcome
<xivuon> you can take over from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51336/
<xivuon> I can merge that tonight into launchpad
<evand> ok, I'll keep you posted on merging it in.
<xivuon> mpt re zooming in/out I agree that some animation would be better, re zoomout on mouseout I am not sure how to detected way
<xivuon> eveand all yours
<CIA-8> installation-guide: cjwatson * r406 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml):
<CIA-8> installation-guide: * Document use of apt-install in Kickstart, and the fact that it only
<CIA-8> installation-guide:  works with %post --nochroot (thanks, Ryan Lovett).
<CIA-8> oem-config: evand * r393 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/language.py):
<CIA-8> oem-config: * Properly handle situations where localechooser might ask
<CIA-8> oem-config:  languagechooser/language-name-*.
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2401 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-8> ubiquity: * Properly handle situations where localechooser might ask
<CIA-8> ubiquity:  languagechooser/language-name-* (LP: #181440).
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r867 ubuntu/ (36 files in 4 dirs): * Update copyright years to 2008.
<Michi> who am i?
<xivulon> what happened to udevtrigger/udevsettle?
<xivulon> guess have to use udevadm
<xivulon> any chance of mounting hardy livecd squashfs within gutsy?
<xivulon> where are /lib/partman/recipes.sh and friends? that breaks partman-auto-loop
<xivulon> ahh /lib/partman/lib...
<xivulon> is /lib/partman/definitions.sh going to be moved as well?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-10
<Torgoton> I'm doing a netboot install, and it hangs at 75% of "Storing language..." but I can still use another console. Is there anything useful I can do? (Oh, and #ubuntu is nearly useless.) (and cjwatson: I got 6.06LTS installed on my 486 box with 36MB RAM. now trying on a P/166 with 80MB RAM)
<Torgoton> er cjwatson_ ^
<Torgoton> I can switch to a console. Anything useful I can do there?
<Torgoton> last pertinent log message was "localechooser:    en_US.UTF-8..." about ten hours ago.
<Torgoton> ok maybe this one: when trying to netboot hardy heron, it says there are no kernels to install. tips or pointers to info. much appreciated.
<methhhp> hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?
<simeon> hi all
<simeon> I'm not given a resize option in the paritioning part of a gutsy install
<simeon> is this normal?
<simeon> ah!
<simeon> sudo gparted :-)
<cjwatson> simeon: not necessary
<cjwatson> simeon: I assume you're talking about the autopartitioner; in that case the automatic resize option can only be offered in some quite limited circumstances due to how crap the PC partition table format is
<cjwatson> simeon: but if you select manual partitioning you can change sizes there; there's no need to resort to gparted
<simeon> ah
<simeon> cjwatson: well I also wanted to resize the NTFS partition, so gparted saved me lots of ntfsresize man page reading
<cjwatson> the manual partitioner would have let you resize NTFS too
<cjwatson> you created lots of work for yourself, it sounds ;)
<simeon> oh :-)
<simeon> okay
<simeon> seems I didn't have enough faith in the installer
<simeon> wasn't too tought though
<simeon> gparted, click, click, resize, done, run installer
<cjwatson> yeah, I really dislike people having to rely on gparted though
<cjwatson> we put a lot of work into replacing it for a reason :)
<simeon> to be honest, I did a bit of googling and I saw some (possibly older) screenshots showing an option to resize the NTFS parition on the first paritioning screen
<simeon> you know, the one with, o - guided use whole parition, o - manual paritioning
<simeon> and mine didn't have that
<cjwatson> right, that's what I was saying above
<cjwatson> it can only be offered in certain quite limited circumstances
<cjwatson> we plan to expand those a little bit in hardy, but they'll still be limited
<simeon> and NTFS+SATA is one combination where it doesn't work?
<cjwatson> no, it depends on the partition table layout
<cjwatson> as in the number of primary partitions you have, the position of the extended partition, that sort of thing
<cjwatson> SATA has nothing to do with it
<simeon> right
<cjwatson> if the NTFS partition is unresizable for some reason, then that would also kill it, but since you resized it with gparted I doubt that's the case
<cjwatson> in gutsy, if you have three primary partitions already, it won't offer auto-resize
<cjwatson> (three primary partitions and no extended, that is; or four primary partitions)
<simeon> ah, HP recover and HP tools paritions :-)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm beginning to hate vendors ;-)
<cjwatson> like I say, I think we can relax this a bit in hardy due to fixes made elsewhere
<CIA-8> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r36 ubuntu/ (autopartition-loop debian/changelog): * Account for partman library code having moved to /lib/partman/lib/.
<CIA-8> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r37 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu12
<simeon> cjwatson: I assumed that since I did not get the resize option on the initial screen that a manual paritioning would just change the table, and not resize the FS
<simeon> cjwatson: but maybe a "typical" user does not know the difference between resizing a parition and the underlying FS
<simeon> HCI is fun :-)
<cjwatson> manual partitioning would change both; changing the table without changing the filesystem is an absurd division of functionality to present in a UI :)
<simeon> I won't argue with that
<simeon> but I should mention that many other installers will do exactly that
<simeon> especially older ones
<simeon> so I suspect many users have come to expect the installer to do something absurd :)
<tjaalton> hardy still fails to netboot here.. I'll post the log shortly
<cjwatson> tjaalton: same thing as before?
<tjaalton> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<tjaalton> no, different
<tjaalton> but I've seen this as well
<cjwatson> 403
<cjwatson> current apt?
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> try now
<tjaalton> the mirror is uptodate, so is the netboot image
<cjwatson> you seem to have ended up with 'stty olcuc' somewhere in the middle of that
<tjaalton> apt is current
<tjaalton> heh, yes :)
<cjwatson> Jan 10 09:20:50 in-target: E:
<cjwatson> Jan 10 09:20:50 in-target: Command line option 'i' [from -icons] is not known.
<cjwatson> that doesn't ring any bells
<tjaalton> I'll check the preseed
<tjaalton> hm, there are no changes though, and it's mostly the same preseed with feisty which works
<tjaalton> oh right
<cjwatson> can I see the preseed file?
<tjaalton> found it, typo in pkgsel/include :/
<cjwatson> that'd do it :)
<cjwatson> dodgy line breaking?
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, would it be possible to take care of the wubi tagged bugs? All the ones that require coding should have a patch attached and/or link to a branch
<xivulon> it would semplify my life quite a bit and it is a necessary to eliminate the lupin-support package
<tjaalton> cjwatson: we use the same package list for 7.10 and hardy, which obviously fails by now, so I've added rules to filter out some packages, and it fails since some of the packages had a "$pkg-icons" variant on the list :)
<cjwatson> xivulon: not today but yes
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks, feel free to ask if you need clarifications or require some more work on those issues
<tjaalton> it would be nice if aptitude would be more graceful when it cannot find all the packages on the list
<cjwatson> xivulon: you should default to evand not me
<tjaalton> s/would/could/
 * xivulon pokes evand
<cjwatson> tjaalton: it's worse than that in this case because it's being interpreted as an option
<tjaalton> yep, true
<cjwatson> +  * Pass pkgsel/include to aptitude following "--" to prevent typos in
<cjwatson> (committed upstream)
<cjwatson> +    preseed files being interpreted as aptitude options by accident.
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> right, fvwm is uninstallable, so fvmw-icons becomes "-icons", duh
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> I doubt that
<cjwatson> I think it's more likely you have a space in there by mistake
<cjwatson> oh, unless you were doing s/fvwm//g?
<tjaalton> yep
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<tjaalton> so s/fvwm //g works for now :)
<xivulon> cjwatson forgot to check that, but does the live cd initrd prompt the user to insert a CD if one live media is not detected? Don't think so.
<cjwatson> no, I think it loops waiting for one and eventually panics
<xivulon> if you plan to keep using wubi-cdboot it would be a good idea to add that prompt
<xivulon> I can file a bug report
<cjwatson> xivulon: I don't know; that has a nasty interaction with systems where it takes ages for the CD device to appear normally
<tjaalton> cjwatson: it seems that all the logs entries of packages being installed are in caps
<cjwatson> yes, I'm mystified but not concerned
<soren> tjaalton: Is this amd64?
<tjaalton> soren: yes
<soren> tjaalton: I'm seeing the exact same thing in my amd64 sbuild (not i386)... I've spent a bit of time tracking it down, but haven't figured it out yet.
<soren> It's been that way since gutsy.
<tjaalton> soren: cool, as said it's not that important, but annoying :)
<soren> It doesn't happen on my real system, or if I schroot into an amd64 chroot and apt-get install stuff. Only if sbuild does it.
<tjaalton> hmm, my gutsy install log seems fine
<soren> My best guess was that something accidentally sent stty olcuc to my terminal, but AFAICS that wouldn't case the logs to be in uppercase, too.
<cjwatson> unless it's going through a virtual tty
<soren> True.
<tjaalton> hmm, casper still preseeds the mouse protocol?
<tjaalton> on livecd
<tjaalton> (EE) Configured Mouse: Unknown protocol "10 xserver-xorg/config/inputdevice/mouse/protocol doesn't exist"
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/casper/bzr/casper>$ wcgrep mouse/protocol
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/casper/bzr/casper>$
<cjwatson> that looks to me like xorg trying to fetch a question that doesn't exist
<tjaalton> right, but it doesn't use that anymore
<tjaalton> dexconf or the postinst
<tjaalton> hopefully casper.log will show the culprit
<tjaalton> bug 181732 btw
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181732 in xorg "[hardy][livecd] xorg configuration problems on qemu-kvm" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181732
<tjaalton> hardy netboot finished fine once I filtered all the failing apps from pkgsel list
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/xorg/xorg-7.3+10ubuntu2>$ wcgrep mouse/protocol
<cjwatson> ./debian/local/Failsafe/failsafeDexconf:169:fetch xserver-$SERVER/config/inputdevice/mouse/protocol
<cjwatson> ./debian/xserver-xorg.postinst.in:920:                        "xserver-xorg/config/inputdevice/mouse/protocol" \
<tjaalton> oh right :/
<tjaalton> umm
<cjwatson> current version in hardy
<cjwatson> the second one is cleanup code
<tjaalton> yep
<cjwatson> the first is your bug
<cjwatson> presumably the failsafe copy didn't get fixed ...
<tjaalton> right, but the real bug is why it got there :)
<tjaalton> to failsafe-mode that is
<xivulon> cjwatson can you elaborate on "nasty interaction"? Worse case scenario is that you prompt the user to insert a CD even if it is already inserted at which point the user will probably hit enter
<cjwatson> hmm, I suppose
<xivulon> Which I think it's better than showing them the busybox prompt
<xivulon> bug #181734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181734 in casper "Prompt the user to insert a CD if a live media is not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181734
<evand> xivulon: sure thing, I'll take a look at them today
<evand> right, though today is alpha3 so I cannot release any of those changes.
<xivulon> evand, I can grab you on jabber and we can go through together
<xivulon> if possible I'd like to have them by the w/e so that I can test my stuff
<xivulon> PS I am having a "chat" (on forum) with henrik re WinFOSS/launcher in CD
<xivulon> The idea is to replace it with a small nsis app that displays 4 options
<xivulon> http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Ehenrik/images/wubi-mockup.png
<evand> xivulon: Sure, but can we defer that to say tomorrow after today's alpha release?  Henrik emailed me about the forum thread.  I believe I have a call with him later today.
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4108900&postcount=8
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> evand, sure I'll try to grab you tomorrow night (feel free to start merging stuff before then)
<evand> I'm definitely going to look over them today to prepare for the discussion tomorrow.
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs?field.tag=wubi
<evand> indeed, I already have it opened in a tab :)
<xivulon> I have another grub-install patch to submit, will do that tonight
<evand> ok, I'll keep an eye out ofr it
<evand> for*
<xivulon> good news is that half of them are taken care of by ~ago/partman-auto-loop/lupin-support
<xivulon> by the way is it possible to mount hardy squashfs in gutsy?
<evand> why would you want to do that?
<Le_Vert> mmh that's probably the right channel :)
<Le_Vert> hello mates
<Le_Vert> I was wondering if there's a way to use a response file with ubuntu graphical installer
<Le_Vert> could you confirm it or give me some pointers ?
<cjwatson> what is a "response file"?
<cjwatson> do you mean preseeding the answers to certain questions?
<Le_Vert> yes
<cjwatson> as of 7.10, yes; generally speaking the question names are the same as for d-i, with a few exceptions
<Le_Vert> any documentation on this ?
<cjwatson> evand: ?
<Le_Vert> I can't find some anywhere
<cjwatson> ^-- expert
<Le_Vert> okay ;)
 * evand makes standard comment about needing to write that documentation.  Adds it to today's TODO.
<Le_Vert> I found this but it seems to apply to D-I
<Le_Vert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<evand> one moment
<Le_Vert> not ubiquity, right ?
<cjwatson> the ubiquity automation is designed to be compatible where possible, so a decent starting point is to copy a d-i preseed file
<Le_Vert> okay, so all I need to do is to check ubiquity help and launch it with the right argument and a DI preseed file ?
<cjwatson> the preseed argument is fished out of /proc/cmdline since that's how people usually like to start ubiquity
<cjwatson> so url=http://blah usually
<Le_Vert> okay :)
<Le_Vert> boot on the regular ubuntu live cd
<Le_Vert> add the right kernel flag to start ubiquity at boot time
<Le_Vert> and url parameter to the pressed file
<evand> automatic-ubiquity being that kernel parameter.
<evand> so boot the Ubuntu desktop CD and press F6 at the islinux menu, add url=http://evalicious.com/evan.seed automatic-ubiquity to the argument list, as an example.
<Le_Vert> nice :)
<Le_Vert> choises that are not presseded will be asked to the user ?
<evand> feel free to use that preseed file, but be forewarned, it will format your hard drive without warning
<Le_Vert> s/choises/choices
<evand> correct
<Le_Vert> nice
<Le_Vert> this's all I need
<Le_Vert> perfect :)
 * evand makes note to correct the languagechooser question in that file.
<Le_Vert> thanks a lot for your help
<evand> let me know if you run into any trouble
<Le_Vert> yeah I'll have some time to make test and do exactly what I want
<Le_Vert> a last thing, do you confirm it's only available since 7.10 ?
<evand> correct
<Le_Vert> okay :)
<Le_Vert> thanks!
<evand> you're welcome
<Le_Vert> a last one I just thought about
<Le_Vert> ubiquity by pxe ?
<Le_Vert> possible ?
<Le_Vert> ping evand ;)
<xivulon> can't you use the alternate installer for that?
<Le_Vert> I could do so
<Le_Vert> but the aim of the project is to provide a very simple way to install ubuntu for noobs users
<Le_Vert> so I'd avoid the old curse dialogs....
<xivulon> seems we share the same aim...
<cjwatson> netbooted ubiquity has been done in the past though may need a bit of plumbing
<xivulon> cjwatson if that was available I could add that to wubi also
<Le_Vert> any pointers would be greatly appreciated
<Le_Vert> as we're now two people that need it
<Le_Vert> :p
<cjwatson> xivulon: it only makes sense with local mirrors; I'd prefer not to offer it to users without proper IT-department-type backing
<Le_Vert> what the good way to start working on that ?
<Le_Vert> trying to install something like the livecd in a nfsroot
<Le_Vert> and boot it by pxe ?
<cjwatson> I think passing NETBOOT=nfs to the live CD boot process is the way to start
<cjwatson> but I haven't done this personally
<cjwatson> err, and NFSROOT=server:/path
<Le_Vert> do you mean loading livecd kernel by pxe and passing the right nfsroot as kernel arg ?
<cjwatson> yes
<Le_Vert> that was the kind of stuff I was thinking about
<cjwatson> kernel and initrd
<Le_Vert> the only real problem is how to turn a regular ubuntu deboostrap
<cjwatson> just unpack the squashfs and export that over NFS
<Le_Vert> oh, really ?
<cjwatson> don't try to recreate the squashfs contents if you don't have to
<evand> ugh, I hate this wireless card.  Sorry about that.
<Le_Vert> mount -oloop the iso, copy it and export it by nfs ?
<xivulon> mount -o loop iso mntpoint && mount -o loop -t squashfs mntpoint/casper/filesystem.squashfs export-mntpoint
<cjwatson> but COPY the contents
<cjwatson> I would not advise NFS-exporting something that's actually a squashfs mount point - it may well work but why make your life harder?
<Le_Vert> mount iso + mount squafs over, and then copy all that stuff to the exported directory ?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> not saying this will work unmodified but it should be a good start :)
<Le_Vert> yeah I think that way should work
<Le_Vert> initrd is ready to nfsboot
<Le_Vert> so I guess it should do the trick
<evand> cjwatson: Maybe it's a false memory, but isn't there somewhere where the latest installation-guide package is built and placed on ubuntu.com?  I poked around archive.u.c and cdimage.u.c and grepped through my IRC logs, but came up empty.
<cjwatson> it's supposed to be on help.ubuntu.com
<evand> Indeed, but that's stuck at 7.05
<evand> err 7.04
<evand> oh
<cjwatson> right, I mailed mdke about that a little while ago
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> he acknowledged it but hasn't fixed it yet
<evand> ok
<Le_Vert> okay :)
<Le_Vert> I managed to boot into the livecd throught pxe
<Le_Vert> but evrything fucked up
<Le_Vert> the main problem, I guess, is that I should mount a virtual ramfs over the nfsroot
<cjwatson> casper should do that ...
<cjwatson> apt-get source casper # place to start debugging
<Le_Vert> maybe the problem is just that nfs-common and portmap are missing into livecd squash...
<cjwatson> sounds possible
<Le_Vert> just added them and tried a restart
<Le_Vert> got stuck on starting nfs-common
<Le_Vert> weird
<Le_Vert> still the same breakage finally
<Le_Vert> i/o error on all binaries
<evand> First cut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<Le_Vert> I guess / was not mounted magically :p
<Le_Vert> I'll work on this tomorrow :)
<Le_Vert> cya people :)
<evand> goodbye
<evand> best of luck
<evand> I'm not really sure where to link to that though.  w.u.c/InstallerTeam?
<cjwatson> via w.u.c/Ubiquity maybe
<evand> indeed, but what links to that?  I can't seem to find the command in Moin.
<cjwatson> I'd do a text search and weed out the FPs I think
<cjwatson> but add a link to Ubiquity from InstallerTeam if it's not there already?
<evand> will do
<xivulon> lupin/casper provides a fourth way to pass a preseed file by the way: on a local hard disk
<evand> xivulon: feel free to add it to the wiki page
<xivulon> he the interface is not yet stable enough I guess, I'd suggest that we merge lupin/hardy play with it, then we write the spec
<evand> ok
<xivulon> bug #144798 partially implemented in lupin/hardy/casper
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144798 in casper "Merge lupin functionality + add external hooks" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144798
<cjwatson> evand: perhaps note on that page that ubiquity asks a subset of the same questions, rather than the same questions
<cjwatson> since we only use some of the same components
<evand> ah, indeed, thanks for spotting that
<evand> fixed
<evand> cjwatson: does this look like a reasonable solution to the inifinte loop bug?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3447/
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, I think that's basically what localechooser does
<evand> whoops, sticking a break in the right place
<evand> it is
<cjwatson> looks fine
<evand> ok.  I imagine it's far too late to get this in tribe 3, right? :/
<cjwatson> s/tribe/alpha/
<cjwatson> I think so - but ask slangasek
<evand> err whoops, heh
<evand> will do
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2402 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-8> ubiquity: * Correctly answer both countrychooser/shortlist and
<CIA-8> ubiquity:  countrychooser/country-name (LP: #174937).
<michael_e_brown> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/181857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181857 in oem-config "No input methods active for firstboot -- cannot enter chinese" [Undecided,New]
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, as discussed a couple days ago. I have the system sitting at firstboot now and i cannot enter chinese (gutsy)
<michael_e_brown> now, it may just be user-error, but I tried ctrl-space, shift-space, and numerous combinations thereof, and was unable to get it into chinese mode
<michael_e_brown> note: both shift-space and ctrl-space work ok after finishing and logging in.
<joshk> for ubiquity preseeding, does ubiquity preseed/late_command work?
<joshk> or is it d-i?
<evand> ah, that's only in d-i.  Use ubiquity/success_command
<evand> err
<joshk> does that run inside /target or outside?
<evand> outside of /target, but it's still mounted when that runs
<joshk> okay
<joshk> can i suppress the apt-setup/security-updates note?
<joshk> er
<joshk> can i suppress the apt-setup/security-updates-failed note?
<joshk> or whatever it might have been changed to in ubiquity
<joshk> looks like it's still the same
<evand> Is 'ubiquity apt-setup/security-updates-failed note ' not working?
<joshk> oh, haven't tried it
<joshk> hm, that seemed to work
<joshk> k, last question: is there a way to suppress "Close the tray and press ENTER to continue?"
<evand> hmm, there doesn't appear to be currently, but I thought we handled this use case previously.
<joshk> kind of odd to allow ubiquity/reboot to be preseeded and not this :)
<evand> indeed :)
<evand> I'll fix it
<evand> ah, we did
<evand> or rather cjwatson did
<evand> add noprompt to the kernel command line
<joshk> hot
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: right, like I said the other day, there's no input method (scim) running
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, correct
<cjwatson> scim is the thing that handles shift-space et al and if it isn't running then it simply doesn't work
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, that would be a good thing to fix for Hardy
<michael_e_brown> any way to hack it in for Gutsy? If I modified the script to start an input method, would that just work?
<michael_e_brown> I dont have a feel right now for how big of an issue this is now.
<michael_e_brown> I wont find out until next week.
<cjwatson> the place to try to hack it in would likely be oem-config-dm
<cjwatson> but I simply don't know for sure because I haven't tried
<cjwatson> and it's 22:52 here :0
<cjwatson> :)
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, np. I'll find out next week and work on it if the China team thinks it is a big priority.
<joshk> huh
<joshk> it's okay to escape # signs in debconf preseed values with \#, right? or is there a different way to do it
<cjwatson> joshk: hmm, that's a difference between debconf and cdebconf I hadn't noticed before
<cjwatson> joshk: in cdebconf, only # at the start of a line introduces a comment
<cjwatson> joshk: in debconf, AFAICS there is no way to escape # at all :(
<cjwatson>         $line=~s/\#.*$//;
<joshk> oh, crap
<joshk> hm, i can work around it
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-11
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r868 ubuntu/ (build/config/powerpc.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-8> debian-installer: * Drop powerpc/cell subarchitecture at least for now, as the kernel no
<CIA-8> debian-installer:  longer builds it.
<CIA-8> console-setup: cjwatson * r39 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.19ubuntu2
<evand> :q
<evand> whoops
<twb> I'm trying to do "d-i preseed/include string common.cfg" to put common bits (like the locale) across Gutsy and Etch in a separate .cfg file.
<twb> d-i fails to fetch common.cfg, is it because after setting mirror/http/proxy it uses the proxy for the preseed files, too?
<twb> newsflash!  It does use the proxy
<twb> Can I use d-i apt-setup/something to set the proxy *only* for apt-get, (well, and anna-install)?
<twb> Or, can I set a no_proxy variable?
<Le_Vert_> hi :)
<Le_Vert_> okay :)
<Le_Vert_> I managed to start ubuntu 7.10 by pxe / nf
<Le_Vert_> nfs
<Le_Vert_> all what's needed is to disable network manager launch by dbus
<Le_Vert_> because it causes network connection reset
<Le_Vert_> and thus, break the /
<Le_Vert_> but there's still something I don't like
<Le_Vert_> with the livecd, I get a gnome session
<Le_Vert_> with the pxe/nfs boot, I get gdm login screen
<Le_Vert_> do you know what's the problem could be ?
<cjwatson> are you sure it's set up a tmpfs correctly?
<cjwatson> the code that sets up autologin doesn't look like it should care whether it's booting from CD or net
<Le_Vert_> tmpfs for what ?
<cjwatson> but it will need to write to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ...
<cjwatson> as in, the root filesystem should have ended up as a unionfs containing the read-only squashfs plus a writable tmpfs
<Le_Vert_> yes... that's not the case
<Le_Vert_> here is how it works for now
<Le_Vert_> boot with root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=/path/to/squash/nfs/export ip=dhcp
<Le_Vert_> so casper is not used at all
<Le_Vert_> so now unionfs
<cjwatson> well that won't work
<cjwatson> you have to have casper involved :)
<Le_Vert_> I guess I'll have to do this by hand
<cjwatson> it's not possible to boot an Ubuntu live session without either casper or a reinvention of casper
<Le_Vert_> mmmh
<Le_Vert_> so what's the right way ?
<Le_Vert_> find something a casper'ized initrd ?
<cjwatson> well, I sketched it yesterday
<cjwatson> what went wrong?
<Le_Vert_> dunno, I'm trying to figure out how to use casper for now :p
<cjwatson> you should be using /casper/vmlinuz and /casper/initrd.gz from the live CD as the starting point
<Le_Vert_> replace ubuntu stock kernel by the livecd one
<cjwatson> and pass NETBOOT=nfs NFSROOT=server:/path on the kernel command line
 * Le_Vert_ 's giving a try
<cjwatson> what's to replace? they're the same
<cjwatson> it's the initrd that's special
<Le_Vert_> yes and I'm not using the right one :)
<Le_Vert_> my kernel/initrd are not using casper at all
<cjwatson> like I say, I'm sure the above won't be perfect and there'll be some things to fix, but it's the way to start
<Le_Vert_> so I'll just replace them by the livecd one and check if it works better
<cjwatson> ah, well that would be a problem yes :)
<cjwatson> casper isn't particularly deep magic or anything, but it does do stuff like creating a live session user, setting up autologin, disabling some stuff that doesn't make sense in a live session ...
<cjwatson> if you're netbooting, casper will put a 'static' entry in /etc/network/interfaces, which should have the effect of disabling network-manager
<cjwatson> s/static/manual
<Le_Vert_> that worked better with the ubuntu stock kernel :p
<Le_Vert_> initrd doesn't initiliaze the network card
<cjwatson> my point is not that this will work directly but that once you get it working you will not have stupid niggling issues like network-manager and autologin
<cjwatson> and again, the kernels are bit-for-bit identical
<cjwatson> hmm, it seems to try to use busybox ipconfig
<cjwatson> is the network device there at all and just not being DHCPed, or is it totally missing (e.g. relevant kernel module not loaded)?
<Le_Vert_> eth0: linkup
<Le_Vert_> then drop me to a busybox initrd shell
<Le_Vert_> (no /sbin/init)
<Le_Vert_> can't see and dhcp request
<cjwatson> what happens if you do 'ipconfig eth0' from there?
<cjwatson> actually, first, what's in /netboot.config?
<Le_Vert_> err that's strange
<Le_Vert_> ifconfig show me eth0 is okay
<cjwatson> ipconfig
<cjwatson> that was NOT a typo
<Le_Vert_> and even mount show nfsroot has been mounted to /root/cdrom
<cjwatson> hmm, ok
<cjwatson> /casper.log please?
<Le_Vert_> (and I can read /root/cdrom)
<cjwatson> ok, so that's a good start
<Le_Vert_> full of no such file or directory
<Le_Vert_> (casper.log)
<Le_Vert_> got it :)
<Le_Vert_> got it
<Le_Vert_> !!
<Le_Vert_> :)
<Le_Vert_> You really want to export the iso mounted, not the squashfs image
<cjwatson> sorry, had to clean up after the dog (don't ask)
<cjwatson> yes, you're quite right - sorry about that, my mistake :-/
<Le_Vert_> no problem
<Le_Vert_> you ware really nice to help me through this success :)
<cjwatson> wow, did it just work after that?
<cjwatson> I've created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot as a starting point for documenting this
<Le_Vert_> yes cjwatson
<Le_Vert_> it does work :)
<Le_Vert_> I just made an initial pressed config based on evand one
<Le_Vert_> ps: no need to copy, mounting the iso as loop is enough
<Le_Vert_> you have to pass boot=casper too
<Le_Vert_> (kernel parameter)
<Le_Vert_> however ubiquity failed (partman broke)
<cjwatson> ok, made those changes. I think for some people copying will be more convenient as then they won't have to arrange for the ISO to be loop-mounted on every boot
<Le_Vert_> are you sure ubiquity can be partially presseded ?
<cjwatson> (direct loop-mounting is less worrying if squashfs isn't involved)
<cjwatson> Le_Vert_: please show me (a) preseed file with passwords removed (b) /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> yes, I am sure it can be partially preseeded; but not all combinations will necessarily work :-) and you might be running into some other problem
<Le_Vert_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3472/
<Le_Vert_> (ps: you can add quiet slash as kernel parameters too ;))
<cjwatson> slash?
<cjwatson> oh, splash
<Le_Vert_> this presseed file is supposed to do everything, except disk partitionning and user account creation
<Le_Vert_> (yes splash, sorry)
<Le_Vert_> (and I guess root should be exported with no_root_squash)
<Le_Vert_> (I didn't give a try without this option but I bet it will fail)
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> preseed file looks fine, need syslog
<Le_Vert_> yep but I can't get a shell :D
<Le_Vert_> I'm pretty sure ctrl+alt+fX in vmware is ctrl+fX or alt+fX
<Le_Vert_> but none drop me to a console tty
<Le_Vert_> :/
<cjwatson> ctrl-alt-shift-f1
<cjwatson> or ctrl-alt-space ctrl-alt-f1
<Le_Vert_> err I'm so stupid sometimes
<Le_Vert_> syslog on the way....
<cjwatson> alternatively, cancelling the installer should drop you into a normal session
<Le_Vert_> it doesn't
<Le_Vert_> (probably because of auto-ubiquity kernel parameter)
<cjwatson> for testing purposes I'd advise launching the installer manually from a shell
<cjwatson> it'll get rather tedious otherwise
<cjwatson> ubiquity --automatic
<Le_Vert_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3474/
<Le_Vert_> looks like being a floppy issue
<Le_Vert_> but none is defined in the vmware virtual computer
<cjwatson> red herring
<Le_Vert_> ?
<cjwatson> not a floppy issue, that just happens to be adjacent in the logs
<cjwatson> hmm
<Le_Vert_> File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py", line 1122, in watch_debconf_fd_helper < fd_helper = floopy disk helper ?
<cjwatson> could you run parted and see if it recognises the disk?
<cjwatson> fd => file descriptor. Forget about floppies. They are not relevant to this.
<Le_Vert_> okay :)
<cjwatson> (you might need to run parted as root to let it poke at partition tables)
<Le_Vert_> parted read the disk successfully
<Le_Vert_> it's a debian etch installation on it
<Le_Vert_> with ext3/swap/xfs filesystems
<Le_Vert_> fdisk read it too
<cjwatson> ok, could you reboot without auto-ubiquity, run 'ubiquity --automatic --debug' from a shell, reproduce, and get /var/log/installer/debug?
<Le_Vert_> off course I do ;)
<Le_Vert_> minute...
<Le_Vert_> another feature request...
<Le_Vert_> could you please add console-data into the cd root ?
<Le_Vert_> that would be really great if azerty keyboard owner could use loadkeys :p
<cjwatson> console-data is obsolete
<cjwatson> (in Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> bug 83487 is scheduled to be fixed in hardy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83487 in console-setup "old-style loadkeys invocations no longer work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83487
<Le_Vert_> okay :)
<cjwatson> I'd suggest putting console-setup/layoutcode=fr on the kernel command line for the time being
<Le_Vert_> okay :)
<Le_Vert_> starting ubiquity in debug mode....
<Le_Vert_> http://www.le-vert.net/divers/debug
<Le_Vert_> no clue ?
<cjwatson> evand: ^-- looks like the seen flag hack has some problems with partman - maybe we need to avoid questions being accidentally marked as seen when they're never presented to the user?
<cjwatson> Le_Vert_: right, while partial preseeding should *in general* work, looks like it has some problems in this specific case
<Le_Vert_> sounds bad
<Le_Vert_> I may pressed the question as not seed ?
<Le_Vert_> s/seed/seen/
<cjwatson> no, it's getting marked that way due to internal actions
<Le_Vert_> but that internal process may be overriden by a user preseed ?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's a bg
<cjwatson> bug
<cjwatson> ubiquity uses d-i as much as possible in order to reduce the amount of code duplication involved
<cjwatson> but the UI models are quite different, and resolving those differences can be difficult in some places
<cjwatson> this is one of those places
<Le_Vert_> okay....
<Le_Vert_> so no preseed
<Le_Vert_> or all preseed
<Le_Vert_> could you please report this bug and add me as 'cc' ?
<Le_Vert_> gandalf@le-vert.net
<cjwatson> I think things other than partitioning should work OK if partially preseeded
<cjwatson> it's just that the partitioner is weird, as always :-/
<cjwatson> you're launchpad.net/~gandalf-le-vert?
<Le_Vert_> yes
<Le_Vert_> I never created an account there
<Le_Vert_> I think it got imported from debian
<Le_Vert_> cause I have some packages there :)
<cjwatson> :-)
<Le_Vert_> i'm not really aware of the ubuntu specific stuff
<Le_Vert_> like launchpad and ubiquity
<Le_Vert_> that's why I think you'll be a really better bug reporter ;)
<cjwatson> bug 182004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182004 in ubiquity "partitioner fails if partially preseeded due to seen flag madness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182004
<Le_Vert_> thanks :)
<Le_Vert_> I'll just have to wait that evand fix this bug :p
<evand> hooray.  I'll look into it after I release a new ubiquity.  cjwatson, do you mind if I release a new oem-config as well?
<cjwatson> go ahead
<evand> ok
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2403 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-8> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-8> ubiquity:  1.19ubuntu2, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu12.
<Le_Vert_> evand: do you think the fix will be backportable to 7.10 ?
<evand> We don't backport new releases of ubiquity, but I suspect the patch will apply cleanly to 7.10.
<Le_Vert_> okay...
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2404 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.3
<Le_Vert_> then I'll backport the fix to ubiquity package or just apply the diff against the ubiquity binary directly :)
<Le_Vert_> I'll see
<evand> To clarify, we don't make new releases of ubiquity for older versions of Ubuntu because nothing updates the installer from the archive before running, nor do we release new CDs (LTS aside).
<evand> But yes, I imagine it wont be hard to give you an updated deb.
<evand> Sorry about the lack of clarity on that.
<Le_Vert_> that sounds great ;)
<Le_Vert_> any estimated ETA for the fix ?
<Le_Vert_> I'd go ahead with that project asap ;)
<evand> honestly, no idea.  I've read through your conversation with cjwatson, but I have not had a chance to take a hard look at the problem yet.
<Le_Vert_> just boot the ubiquity with the preseed file attached, and the bug will appear :)
<evand> heh, indeed
<Le_Vert_> anyway, thanks a lot to all d-i team for your help :)
<evand> you're welcome
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2405 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.4
<CIA-8> oem-config: evand * r394 oem-config/ (aclocal.m4 d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-8> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-8> oem-config:  1.19ubuntu2.
<CIA-8> oem-config: evand * r395 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25
<evand> uh oh
<cjwatson> ?
<evand> cjwatson: I missed that configure{|.ac} was at 1.24 and didn't bump it to 1.25 with that upload.  I'm not sure what the correct path is here.  Should I just upload 1.26 with the correct versioning?
<cjwatson> it's not critically important
<cjwatson> just bump it in bzr
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I imagine nobody else will notice
<cjwatson> it just affects --help and --version, possibly even only for ./configure
<evand> ah, fantastic
<cjwatson> I'd actually prefer autoconf to suck it out of debian/changelog automatically, and I did try to implement that once, but it wasn't working very well
<cjwatson> I might try it again at some point
<evand> hm, that would be quite neat
<CIA-8> oem-config: evand * r396 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.26
<xivulon> evand hi
<xivulon> evand hi
<evand> hi xivulon
<xivulon> did you have any chance to start tackling the patches?
<evand> xivulon: I looked them over and they appear to be fine.  I'll start merging them in today.
<xivulon> I'll try to be on chat/jabber in case you have question
<xivulon> s
<xivulon> a few upstream patches are duplicated in lupin-support
<evand> ok.  Worst case scenario, if I can't reach you and have a question, I'll just email you and hold off on that particular patch.
<evand> oh, you needed this by the weekend though, right?
<xivulon> that will need to be cleaned up, after the first round of marges
<xivulon> ideally yes, so I can try to play with wubi over the w/e
<evand> ok
<xivulon> thanks a lot
<evand> you're welcome
<xivulon> To make things easier you can work in this order
<xivulon> 1) merge ~ago/partman-auto-loop/lupin-support  with partman-auto-loop
<xivulon> that takes care of 4 separate bug reports
<xivulon> 2) use the new lupin/hardy branch (no need to spend too much time over lupin-support since that will be put on diet)
<xivulon> that affects 2 packages lupin/casper and lupin-support
<xivulon> 3) grub patches: 181658 175772
<xivulon> 4) init.d patches 151579 181669
<xivulon> 5) poke mjg59 over 176112
<xivulon> 6) poke steve over 140458
<cjwatson> ROOTFSTYPE and LOOPFSTYPE would be set if those options were passed.
<cjwatson> but it seems reasonable to do the pidofs regardless. I've reassigned that bug to the correct package.
<xivulon> thanks
<cjwatson> I really doubt 176112 is going to happen. I think you get to live with suspend-to-ram not working
<cjwatson> at least I wouldn't rely on it being fixed
<xivulon> :(
<xivulon> my guess is that there is a similar situation to the one we fixed with sendsigs.omit
<xivulon> whereby fuse/ntfs-3g are stopped too early
<cjwatson> suspending to RAM doesn't unmount filesystems or kill processes
<xivulon> do not know how it works internally, but I guess it must somehow freeze current processes to get a memory snapshot
<cjwatson> (well, it kills *some* processes like dhclient, but not these ones)
<cjwatson> suspend-to-RAM doesn't take a memory snapshot
<cjwatson> it turns off devices and puts the CPU into a low-power state
<cjwatson> you're thinking of suspend-to-disk (a.k.a. hibernate)
<xivulon> you are right
<xivulon> you are right
<evand> which mjg59 seems to think is broken anyway
<xivulon> I thought I remembered something matthew said about the "ordering" with which things were processed
<xivulon> hibernation has additional problems, in that on top of fuse, has to work with swap on a file
<evand> cjwatson: Do you have any thoughts on bug 177868?  Specifically, I'm concerned about having to pull in a format script for every filesystem we want to work with.  Then again, I don't see that being much of a problem as we only really care about ext3.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177868 in wubi "When loopfiles are used mkfs has to target the file and not the containing device" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177868
<cjwatson> evand: I think unfortunately we are going to have to modify all the partman-* filesystem implementations; it's annoying but hard to avoid
<cjwatson> evand: the patch there is wrong though
<cjwatson> evand: there's no reason to run losetup; the loop device is saved in the 'loop' file mentioned there precisely so that things that partman-ext3 can get at it
<cjwatson> so it should just check for the loop file and use its contents
<evand> yeah, I thought the first bit might be an option, but I wasn't sure if you wanted to keep them clean of this.
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> preferably, it should arrange to set $device to the loop device name so that you don't have to duplicate the mkfs.ext3 code
<cjwatson> I *want* to keep them clean of this, but I'm not sure we can :-/
<evand> heh
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> having the filesystem implementations out of sync in that kind of way is bad mojo
<evand> yeah, I figured as much
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a free moment, can you give this a quick look over: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3488/ .  Always forcing isn't going to break some case that I haven't considered, will it?
<evand> hm, that's a silly question.  Nevermind then.
<cjwatson> evand: I *think* that's OK, but if you're worried, you could do force=-F inside the first if and then pass $force (without double-quotes) to mkfs.ext3
<evand> ah, good point
<evand> ugh, I just made a mess by not realizing that we had synced the last few versions of partman-ext3
 * evand goes to unbreak things
<xivulon> do you prefer that I clean-up lupin-support now?
<xivulon> since it contains some of the upstream-patches
<evand> sure, if you so desire.
<xivulon> done but cannot connect to launchpad
<ago> evand lupin/hardy rev 79
<evand> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-12
<CIA-8> ubiquity: evand * r2406 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py: Fixed a typo in migrationassistant.py that suprisingly caused no damage.
<CIA-8> ubiquity: superm1 * r2407 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): depend upon mythbuntu-common
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-05
<davmor2> morning xivulon cjwatson and a happy new year :)
<cjwatson> morning
<xivulon> happy new year davmor2 and all the rest! :)
<TheMuso> Happy new year all, hope everyone had a refreshing break.
<arthur_l> hi
<arthur_l> i'm looking for help on driving partman from d-i
<arthur_l> am I in the right place ?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> what's up?
<arthur_l> I would like have an if (i have 1 disk) do this, else if (i have 2 disks) do somethingelse, else do that
<arthur_l> cjwatson: do you know if that's possible ?
<cjwatson> version of Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> (it's possible either way, just affects complexity)
<arthur_l> 8.0.4
<cjwatson> (that's 8.04)
<arthur_l> indeed
<arthur_l> my fingers slipped
<cjwatson> ok, so you get the more complex option :-/
<_MMA_> Hi all.
<arthur_l> cjwatson: where should i be looking ?
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Any ETA on enabling the new Alt installer?
<_MMA_> (in Jaunty)
<cjwatson> arthur_l: here are the pieces you need: preseed/early_command specifies a script to run towards the start of installation (although not necessarily after disks are detected); if you write an executable script from there into /lib/partman/display.d/00yournamehere, then that script will be executed just before the partitioner starts; you can use list-devices to output the available disks; you can use debconf-set or ...
<cjwatson> ... debconf-set-selections to dynamically preseed things
<cjwatson> arthur_l: (8.10 simplifies the first two into partman/early_command)
<cjwatson> _MMA_: can you be more verbose please/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> what "new alternate installer"?
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Sorry. The GTK one.
<cjwatson> no ETA, GTK/directfb is busted
<_MMA_> Um... Unsure the exact name.
<_MMA_> Ahhh. Ok. Thanx for the info.
<arthur_l> cjwatson: thanks... I'll looking into that (stuck with 8.04 unfortunately)
<cjwatson> it crashes messily on startup
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Barring that, is there any info as to what's needed/involved for customization? Since I'm still learning about it, I'm unsure as to what to search for.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: what sort of customisation/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> damn that shift key anyway
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Well I assume there's a certain amount of branding involved. Correct? So I'm looking into it to make sure Studio is ready.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: there'll be no information on customisation until it actually boots at all, which may not be for jaunty
<cjwatson> so I wouldn't put the cart before the horse :) customisation is the least of my worries at the moment ...
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Oh sure. Sure. I'm not trying to *do* anything now. Other than gather info on how it's *supposed to work. I don't wanna get caught at the last min on this. I'll bug you later in the cycle. Or maybe next UDS. (If you attend) :)
<cjwatson> I honestly don't know myself yet; I had been planning to look into it after it actually works. All I know is that it's all in the rootskel-gtk package; I hadn't been expecting it to be all that hard to customise
<cjwatson> ... and therefore hadn't been worrying about preparing in advance
<arthur_l> i have the d-i svn checkedout but which revision is used for 8.04 ?
<arthur_l> is there a branch ? tag ?
<_MMA_> cjwatson: np. Thanx for the info.
<cjwatson> arthur_l: not in svn at all. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<arthur_l> or should i use the bzr
<cjwatson> there is no easy way to get "whatever was in 8.04" short of apt-get source, I'm afraid; although no doubt one could put it together using bzr
<arthur_l> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r930 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-23 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r931 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.7
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r909 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/md-devices):
<CIA-3> partman-md: init.d/md-devices: Check for the existence of /dev/md as well as
<CIA-3> partman-md: /proc/mdstat before exiting early, in order to cope with kernels where
<CIA-3> partman-md: md-mod is built-in.
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r910 ubuntu/debian/changelog: bug reference
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r911 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> mdcfg: cjwatson * r1072 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mdcfg.sh):
<CIA-3> mdcfg: Do initial scan if /dev/md is missing as well as if /proc/mdstat is
<CIA-3> mdcfg: missing, in order to cope with kernels where md-mod is built-in
<CIA-3> mdcfg: (LP: #309555).
<CIA-3> mdcfg: cjwatson * r1073 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r912 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 44ubuntu1
<CIA-3> mdcfg: cjwatson * r1074 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi, i just downloaded and installed from the jaunty-server-amd64 daily iso
<kirkland> cjwatson: it seems that you disabled the encrypt-my-home-directory screen
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think the relevant bits are in the kernel now
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like to test it in tomorrow's daily build
<kirkland> cjwatson: could you, per chance, re-enable that code?
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, i have mispoken
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's not in the kernel on the installer yet :-(
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, that's not necessarily true ... rtg says that they're built in
<kirkland> cjwatson: and i know we've gone in circles about this for several weeks now, builtin vs. crypto-modules-udeb
<phobiac> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu installer that I thought I should ask the developers. Is anyone there?
<kirkland> phobiac: ask your questions, and someone will answer, if they know
<phobiac> Okay. During the install process, it doesn't auto detect my hard drive and asks me what driver to use. It's a Toshiba MK6028GAL ATA device according to windows, any ideas on what driver I should use?
<kirkland> phobiac: what version of ubuntu?
<phobiac> The newest, I'm trying to to a netboot install over the internet.
<phobiac> to do
<kirkland> do you mean the one that's under development right now?
<kirkland> or the newest one to have officially released?
<phobiac> No, intrepid.
<kirkland> ah
<kirkland> phobiac: that's an odd error
<kirkland> phobiac: is this a notebook or a desktop?
<phobiac> It's notebook, or I guess a "netbook"
<phobiac> Fujitsu U820
<phobiac> It doesn't have a built in CD/DVD drive, so I figured netboot over internet was the easiest way to go.
<kirkland> yeah
<kirkland> it should just be a simple ATA disk driver
<phobiac> Should I just pick whatever driver has ATA in the name?
<kirkland> what are your options?
<phobiac> Is it possible to break the HD or mess it up if I choose the wrong driver and try to partition it?
<phobiac> It gives me a huge list of drivers
<kirkland> if you pick the wrong driver, the hard drive just won't show up in the installer
<kirkland> until you find the right driver
<phobiac> Okay. I'll just go through the list then. I should look for something with ata though?
<kirkland> phobiac: sure.  what's odd is that it's not autodetected already for you....
<phobiac> I've looked around on the internet, and it's a ZIF drive if that changes anything.
<cjwatson> kirkland: OK, not right now, but I'll have a look in a bit
<phobiac> Yeah, I don't understand how it can even read the files if it doesn't know what driver to use?
<cjwatson> phobiac: it's very unlikely that any selection from that list will help you
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks.  i'd really like to syncronize about this as soon as possible
<kirkland> cjwatson: so that it doesn't slip another alpha
<cjwatson> phobiac: it can read the initial installer code because the BIOS does that; the problem is in getting Linux to do it
<phobiac> cjwatson: Oh. What should I do then?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think a 3-way conversation, among you, me, and rtg would be beneficial
<cjwatson> phobiac: the easiest way to help us fix this is to boot a desktop CD, then run 'sudo lspci -vvnn' and post the output
<cjwatson> phobiac: it may just be that we need to tweak some simple things to get the driver delivered to the installer
<cjwatson> (I'm off to watch Heroes now though, so stick around ...)
<phobiac> It doesn't have a CD drive and I have no external one, would running the live CD in a virtual environment work the same?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> you could try running 'lspci -vvnn' from alt-f2 in the installer environment
<cjwatson> you then just have to get the output out of it somehow
<cjwatson> running 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' will get you scp, if that helps
<phobiac> Alright, I can just hand type it out into pastbin.
<cjwatson> it'll take a while
<cjwatson> but if you have plenty of patience, sure
<phobiac> Thanks for your help.
<kirkland> cjwatson: heroes airs early for the UK?
<cjwatson> 'lspci -n' is shorter and less convenient for us, but possibly more convenient for you to type out
<cjwatson> kirkland: DVD
<kirkland> cjwatson: its not on here for another 5.5 hours!
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll try to ping you very early my time tomorrow, to sync about encrypt-home in the installer/kernel bits
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'll look at it later today, it may not require any further kernel action
<cjwatson> if it's built-in, it shouldn't require any further kernel action
<kirkland> cjwatson: rtg says it's builtin as of -4.5
<cjwatson> then that should be enough, let me poke at it
<kirkland> cjwatson: in my vm, the installer kernel says 2.6.28-4-generic
<kirkland> cjwatson: but cat /proc/crypto seems to disagree
<kirkland> cjwatson: i need the cbc and ecb crypto drivers
<phobiac> Is there a specific lspci entry you want? I can try to find just the section about the disk drive.
<cjwatson> if you can, yes
<cjwatson> I basically just need the ID of the disk drive so I can look up what driver is supposed to drive it
<phobiac> Ah okay
<cjwatson> (but in general we just ask for the whole output since that saves on back-and-forth)
<kirkland> phobiac: hit ctrl-alt-f2
<kirkland> phobiac: anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<kirkland> phobiac: lspci -vvnn > /tmp/out
<kirkland> phobiac: scp /tmp/out you@somewhere:/tmp
<kirkland> phobiac: and pastebin that
<phobiac> kirkland: I'll try that
<phobiac> When I do anna-install openssh-client-udeb, it doesn't give me an output.
<kirkland> cjwatson: fyi, encrypted LVM is not working (yet) in the daily jaunty server build
<phobiac> The screen acts like I typed clear
<kirkland> phobiac: do you have the scp command at your disposal now?
<phobiac> scp: not found
<phobiac> Oh wait
<phobiac> I'll try configuring the network.
<phobiac> No, that didn't work either.
<phobiac> Is there a way to pause the output or something?
<phobiac> lspci -vvnn is too large, I lose it about halfway through when I scroll back up.
<phobiac> cjwatson, kirkland: http://pastebin.com/m5a03e4bf That's the output of lspci -n
<kirkland> phobiac: can you do lspci -vvnn ?
<kirkland> phobiac: that's more verbose
<phobiac> Yeah, but I lose the output about halfway through.
<phobiac> I can do lspci -v
<kirkland> phobiac: what about -vv ?
<phobiac> Nope, I lose it about halfway again.
<kirkland> phobiac: "lose it" ?
<phobiac> The buffer isn't large enough, I think that's what it's called? When I shift+pageup to go back, it only goes back so far.
<kirkland> phobiac: redirect to file
<kirkland> lspci -vvnn > /tmp/out
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/313950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313950 in debconf "alt install: sda not listed as target option" [Undecided,New]
<phobiac> kirkland: That worked, how do I read the file though?
<phobiac> Oh wait, I have scp now.
<kirkland> yup
<kirkland> phobiac: and you can use cat /tmp/out | more
<kirkland> phobiac: or nano /tmp/out
<CarlFK> kirkland: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/isshd.sh  script I use to install ssh and keys into the installer
<phobiac> kirkland: What was it you wanted me to use scp for? I'm not sure what the command does, what do I put in the you@somewhere part?
<phobiac> Oh duh, cat and nano.
<CarlFK> kirkland: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/e18/cpl.sh  script to tar/scp everything that might be useful
<CarlFK> oh wait.. who has the bugy box?
<kirkland> CarlFK: phobiac is the one
<kirkland> phobiac: scp copies files
<CarlFK> opps.
<kirkland> phobiac: do you have another Linux machine on your network, running ssh?
<kirkland> phobiac: if so, you can use scp to copy /tmp/out to another machine
<phobiac> kirkland: I have the one you're talking to me on right now, I don't think I have ssh on it though.
<kirkland> phobiac: is it Ubuntu?
<phobiac> kirkland: Yes
<kirkland> phobiac: if so, 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<kirkland> phobiac: then get your ip address, with 'ifconfig'
<kirkland> phobiac: then, from the machine you're installing, do:
<kirkland> phobiac: scp /tmp/out your-username@your-ip-address:/tmp
<kirkland> phobiac: you need to figure out the values of your-username and your-ip-address
<phobiac> kirkland: On the buggy box, when it asks for my password for ssh do I give it my user logon password?
<phobiac> That worked
<phobiac> kirkland: http://pastebin.com/m1a5e6b7f That's the output of lspci -vvnn
<kirkland> phobiac: excellent, that's what cjwatson needs
<kirkland> phobiac: now, for bonus points, and to ensure that cjwatson doesn't loose it, i'd suggest filing a bug report in Launchpad ;-)
<phobiac> kirkland: Okay.
<kirkland> phobiac: otherwise, you're just "hoping" that cjwatson comes back after Heroes and notices your message in IRC
<kirkland> phobiac: Launchpad would ensure that he takes care of it
<phobiac> kirkland: I'll file one then.
<kirkland> phobiac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<kirkland> phobiac: attach that output to the bug
<phobiac> kirkland: What should I name the bug?
<kirkland> phobiac: Fujitsu U820 Hard Disk not detected by the installer
<kirkland> phobiac: or something like that
<phobiac> kirkland: I'll go with that
<phobiac> Should I put the actual output, or the link to pastebin?
<phobiac> I'll just put both.
<phobiac> kirkland, cjwatson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/314175 That's the bug, is there anything else I should put into it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314175 in debian-installer "Fujitsu U820 Hard Disk not detected by the installer" [Undecided,New]
<phobiac> I have to go. Thank you for your help, if there's anything else I can do to help out with the bug just contact me through launchpad or something.
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, good news ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: i dropped to a command shell in the installer and did "adduser --encrypt-home foo1"
<kirkland> cjwatson: that seemed to work well
<kirkland> cjwatson: so if possible, please re-enable the encrypt-home debconf question
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, will do
<kirkland> cjwatson: thx much!
<cjwatson> kirkland: some build system context might help you for the kernel confusion you had
<cjwatson> kirkland: firstly, I've probably said in the past that the installer kernel is an exact copy of the kernel in the archive (and modules are spread out among various other udebs, and built into the initrd)
<cjwatson> kirkland: what I may not have said is that the kernel is not copied afresh from the archive on each CD build
<cjwatson> kirkland: it's only copied when the debian-installer source package is built, by way of an ordinary source upload; and then CD builds fetch the pieces from its output
<cjwatson> kirkland: so put that together with the fact that d-i was last built against the *first* kernel in the -4 series, and that the set of things built in has changed throughout the -4 ABI series - and that explains the discrepancies you're seeing
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, so it's somewhat manually sync'd into the installer
<cjwatson> CarlFK: dunno why you've filed a bug showing an I/O error on /dev/sdb5 against debconf
<kirkland> cjwatson: gotcha, i did seem to run up against various sync/race conditions, as to whether or not the kernel in the installer had the magik i needed ;-)
<cjwatson> CarlFK: you sure you don't have hardware trouble?
<cjwatson> kirkland: we used to do automatic daily builds, but that didn't work so easily when we switched to Soyuz, and we decided it wasn't all that important to continue doing so. It's very rare that it makes a difference - you've just been unlucky :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  gotcha.  i do realize this is quite the exceptional situation
<kirkland> cjwatson: i did file a bug against partman-lvm, regarding lvm+crypt in jaunty, not yet working
<cjwatson> yes, I reassigned it to partman-crypto
<cjwatson> probably more fallout from building in dm modules
<cjwatson> will have a look in a bit
<kirkland> cjwatson: doh, sorry, i should have known partman-crypto
<kirkland> cjwatson: i thought that might be the case (fallout of builtins)
<kirkland> cjwatson: which is why i tested that case
<CarlFK> cjwatson: i think it was caused by a improperly shut down win/ntfs session (probably just killed power)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-06
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r138 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-ask): Re-enable home directory encryption option.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r139 ubuntu/debian/changelog: bug closure
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu4
<cjwatson> kirkland: ^- the re-enabling you asked for
<kirkland> cjwatson: rock on, thanks!
<kirkland> cjwatson: what season of Heroes are you on, then?
<cjwatson> the first - we missed several episodes first time round, and then Kirsten got me the first-season DVD set for Christmas
<cjwatson> so catching up
<kirkland> ah, good stuff
<kirkland> i was contemplating getting them on bluray, actually, see them a second time
<kirkland> i missed a couple of episodes too
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  how should I verify this is not a hardware error: ntfsresize: ERROR(5): Opening '/dev/sdb5' as NTFS failed: Input/output error
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I'll follow up in the bug, going to bed soon and would rather not start a (potentially) long IRC discussion about it
<cjwatson> sorry
<CarlFK> no prob - sleep well :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2960 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog copyright): Correct Bazaar link in debian/copyright (pointed out by shirish).
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-4> user-setup: Load aes, cbc, and ecb modules after installing crypto-modules but
<CIA-4> user-setup: before running ecryptfs-setup-private.
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r142 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu5
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r671 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/crypto-base.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: Handle dm_mod and dm_crypt specially in crypto_load_module, to cope with
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: them being built-in (LP: #314168).
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r672 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu2
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r739 ubuntu/ (check.d/proper_mountpoints debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> partman-target: /media must be on the root file system (although subdirectories may be
<CIA-4> partman-target: mounted separately), since the installer relies on being able to mount
<CIA-4> partman-target: things like /media/cdrom during installation. Check this (LP: #16871).
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r740 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/fstab_hd_entries):
<CIA-4> partman-target: Expand comment above each UUID-mounted partition, based on a suggestion
<CIA-4> partman-target: by Daniel Pocock in Debian #509378.
<ubottu> Debian bug 509378 in debian-installer "should use labels for all partitions in fstab" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/509378
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r741 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/create_fstab_header):
<CIA-4> partman-target: Add a note about 'vol_id --uuid' to the top of /etc/fstab; thanks to
<CIA-4> partman-target: Chris Cheney for the suggestion (LP: #221474).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Cope with exception options, partition flags passed to SET_FLAGS, and
<CIA-3> partman-base: the partition name passed to SET_NAME being empty (LP: #7928).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r121 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu4
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey, i know that today's server iso is invalid due to our earlier discussion about the crypto modules ....  however, i tested it anyway
<kirkland> cjwatson: i did see that you re-enabled the "Encrypt your home directory?" question
<kirkland> cjwatson: but it still didn't succeed...  ecryptfs-utils is not installed in the chroot
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r333 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.70 (incorporating Bhavani's upload)
<cjwatson> kirkland: syslog please?
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r334 ubuntu/ (8 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.73
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r335 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr field for Ubuntu to avoid further merges outside bzr.
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/101184/
<kirkland> cjwatson: i might need to crank debug up a bit higher
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r336 ubuntu/debian/changelog: remove stray whitespace from previous merge
<cjwatson> kirkland: it didn't get as far as the point where it would attempt to install ecryptfs-utils
<cjwatson> it failed before that
<cjwatson> oh actually it didn't fail, you're just jumping the gun :)
<cjwatson> ecryptfs-utils won't be installed until user-setup-apply runs, right at the end
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r337 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu1
<tedar> hi there - not sure this is the right channel but, is there any keyword I can give the installer to trigger the disk selection?
<cjwatson> can you be more specific? (yes, this is the right channel assuming you mean the Ubuntu installer :-) )
<cjwatson> the installer should offer it to you already ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, sorry, i'll let the install continue, then
<tedar> icjwatson> it doesn't, it just selects my biggest drive
<cjwatson> tedar: not automatically, it asks you ...
<cjwatson> you can select manual partitioning instead
<cjwatson> tedar: perhaps you could describe exactly what questions you are asked by the installer from the beginning of partitioning onwards? also, please say whether you're using the alternate (text-mode) or desktop (graphical) installer
<cjwatson> I'm off for dinner, but stick around
<tedar> cjwatson: using the desktop version
<tedar> will do
<tedar> cjwatson: after I've selected the keyboard I want to use, I'm presented with only the option to partition one disk, I'm not given any options to change to anything other disk
<cjwatson> tedar: does the manual partitioning option only show one disk too?
<tedar> jep
<tedar> I can see all disks in GParted
<cjwatson> *blink* I was about to say that that almost certainly meant that the kernel only detected one disk, but that doesn't make sense if gparted shows it
<cjwatson> in fact, that's superlatively weird
<tedar> there is a couple of errors in the /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> gparted uses the same underlying library
<cjwatson> could you please post /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman /var/log/installer/debug?
<tedar> sure
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'm hitting another complexity ...
<tedar> want them here?
<kirkland> cjwatson: user-setup-apply uses chpasswd to set the user's password
<cjwatson> tedar: a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug would be best
<tedar> sure thing
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, i can solve this ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: minor patch to user-setup
<tedar> cjwatson: manual partitioning works - I'll post the bug though
<tedar> cjwatson: posted
<tedar> thanks for your help :)
<tedar> rebooting
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i've attached a patch to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/314482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314482 in user-setup "user-setup password wrapping for encrypted home" [Medium,In progress]
<kirkland> cjwatson: with that, encrypted home setup in the server/alternate installer is working (for the moment)
<cjwatson> kirkland: yow. err, it *looks* ok, but I don't pretend to understand it
<kirkland> cjwatson: i can walk you through it, if you like ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: so chicken/egg problem here ....
<cjwatson> don't worry about it
<cjwatson> I'm just going to apply it and go to bed :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: basically, this patch is required because the user-setup password set is done using chpasswd, which doesn't walk the pam stack
<kirkland> cjwatson: where i've also implemented this
<kirkland> cjwatson: g'night
<cjwatson> maybe chpasswd only works inside an existing PAM session or something, who knows?
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r143 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-3> user-setup: Merge patch from Dustin Kirkland:
<CIA-3> user-setup: user-setup-apply: add support for initial passphrase wrapping,
<CIA-3> user-setup: in the encrypted home directory case, LP: #314482
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-07
<NCommander> Is there any repo software that handles udebs properly and sanely beside dak and soyuz?
<NCommander> cjwatson, ^
<TheMuso> NCommander: cjwatson would be in bed now. As for software, what about falcon?
<NCommander> Does it properly create the installer-*arch* dist files?
<TheMuso> NCommander: I don't know, I just know it can allow you to create an archive.
<cjwatson> NCommander: afraid I have no idea; when I need third-party archives I use dpkg-scanpackages or apt-ftparchive :-) I've never managed a big third-party archive
<cjwatson> NCommander: I would be surprised if any software other than dak and Soyuz processed raw-installer uploads correctly (for installer-$ARCH); I wrote the code for both of those and I guess you could rip it out of dak
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1387 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Point Ubuntu task update script at jaunty.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1388 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-seeds.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Add an ubuntu-tasks/README file to explain that the files in
<CIA-3> tasksel: ubuntu-tasks/ are autogenerated.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1389 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Remove obsolete kubuntu-kde4 tasks.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1390 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, renaming mobile-mobile to
<CIA-3> tasksel: mobile-netbook-remix, adding mobile-live, adjusting description of
<CIA-3> tasksel: mythbuntu-live, and removing Seeds field from mythbuntu-live.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1391 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu13
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2961 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Make sure that only one of grub and lilo is installed (LP: #314004).
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1016 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> debian-installer: No-change rebuild with new kernel, including some crypto bits built as
<CIA-3> debian-installer: modules again, and with any luck enough support to let us build on
<CIA-3> debian-installer: armel.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1017 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu9
<tjaalton> alternate installer stops at the partitioner, shows a help screen and selecting 'continue' only brings it back
<saispo> cjwatson: debian-installer_20070308ubuntu40.7 will be moved into hardy-updates ?
<cjwatson> at some point yes
<cjwatson> tjaalton: logs?
<saispo> cjwatson: no idea when ? :)
<cjwatson> saispo: it needs the corresponding kernel to be moved to hardy-updates first, which was blocked on verification of a whole load of SRU bugs last I checked
<saispo> i don't understand somethings... i need to add proposed to debian-cd for building a good cd. if i not add proposed it use the kernel 2.6.24-19 and have 2.6.24-22 modules
<saispo> (on the cd) why ?
<saispo> normaly i just have main, update and security for building my cd
<cjwatson> that should have been fixed a little while back; the debian-installer corresponding to -22 was moved to hardy-updates
<cjwatson> few days ago, I think
<saispo> oh ok :)
<saispo> maybe my mirror have not catched it
<saispo> thks
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/partman http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<tjaalton> neither have anything suspicious
<tjaalton> (the wget error isn't)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: you might need to run with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<tjaalton> yeah, will try
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok I found out why it fails.. it didn't detect the disk
<cjwatson> ah, that would do it
<tjaalton> only the card reader
<cjwatson> which would explain why it didn't give you an error
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> now the obvious question, why does it fail?-)
 * cjwatson blames the kernel, as usual for hardware detection problems :)
<cjwatson> (once in a blue moon this turns out to be wrong)
<tjaalton> hmm ok, I'll just leave it there for now
<kirkland> cjwatson: \o/
<kirkland> cjwatson: today's iso works for me, encrypted home directory
<cjwatson> yay
<kirkland> cjwatson: has the kernel module/built-in dust settled?
<kirkland> cjwatson: or am i still working because the modules are built-in?
<cjwatson> the CD you're using predates the build of d-i against the new kernel with those modules built-in
<cjwatson> so partman-crypto will still fail
<cjwatson> tomorrow's image will be the real test I think
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, i'll pull again tomorrow
<kirkland> evand: fwiw, the encrypted home setup on the server daily cd finally works
<kirkland> evand: it's probably time to revisit the graphical installer enablement
<evand> hooray
<kirkland> evand: or, perhaps after tomorow's "real test", per cjwatson's last comment
<evand> mpt: any thoughts on the UI for that?
<cjwatson> kirkland: graphical installer> blocked on figuring out the gtk/directfb bustage
<cjwatson> kirkland: assuming you mean gtk d-i
<kirkland> cjwatson: no, ubiquity
<cjwatson> oh, what, seriously?
<kirkland> cjwatson: or whatever the handler is for the desktop installer
<cjwatson> how are you going to have it install packages?
<cjwatson> ubiquity's not really designed for flexibility in terms of what gets installed ...
 * kirkland yields to evand 
<cjwatson> and in particular has no hooks into debootstrap or anything like that for base system installation, so you'd need a live filesystem
<cjwatson> indeed you'd need one anyway to run ubiquity in
<kirkland> cjwatson: i figured if space on the CD is an issue, such that ecryptfs-utils won't fit, i was going ask if it could be added to the DVD installer?
<cjwatson> which seems like it'd crowd a bunch of other stuff off the CD?
<cjwatson> oh, hang on
<cjwatson> I thought you meant enabling ubiquity on the server CD
<cjwatson> you mean enabling ecryptfs in ubiquity, don't you :)
 * cjwatson belays panic
<kirkland> cjwatson: yessir :-)
 * kirkland let's out a laugh
<kirkland> cjwatson missed a lot at UDS :-)
<cjwatson> you never know what people are going to come up with ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: as you requested, we discussed a bit of the actual interface with mpt at UDS
<kirkland> cjwatson: he drew up a few picture boards
<kirkland> cjwatson: evand and i looked at it
<cjwatson> it's a checkbox and an initially-hidden password entry box, isn't it?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i actually have some ideas on paper (not yet in code) for how to do a migration of a non-encrypted-directory to encrypt-my-home
<kirkland> cjwatson: if space really became a blocker, i think it could be something we could empower users to "turn on" after install
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, a little different than that
<kirkland> cjwatson: for one thing, we're going to autogenerate the mount passphrase
<kirkland> cjwatson: simplifies our validation thereof
<cjwatson> I don't think disk space is a major problem for ecryptfs-utils
<kirkland> cjwatson: and re: checkbox, it will need to operate a little more like a radio button, mutually exclusive with the AutoLogin feature
<cjwatson> OK
<kirkland> cjwatson: it might still look like a checkbox, but checking one of those two will need to uncheck the other
<kirkland> cjwatson: which, technically is how a radio button works, i suppose
<cjwatson> presumably it could be made to work with autologin, it's just kinda stupid?
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i think mpt frowned upon radio buttons
<cjwatson> radio buttons here feel a bit weird to me given that they aren't really obviously connected (to an end user)
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, i don't think encrypted home could work with autologin ...  encrypted ~/Private can work with autologin
<kirkland> cjwatson: for encrypted home to work with autologin, we'd need some generic skeleton for gnome
<cjwatson> sure
<mpt> evand, my first request was to keep it out of the installer. Failing that, I drew up a couple of possible layouts, but I don't have those drawings here a.t.m.
<kirkland> cjwatson: i haven't really thought that through
<kirkland> cjwatson: but encrypting Private + autologin is actually a really cool combination, the way I set up my parent's laptop
<mpt> evand, oh wait, yes I do. One of them uses radio buttons:
<kirkland> cjwatson: allows them to secure some stuff, and enter a passphrase on accessing that
<mpt> ( ) Log in as freddo automatically
<mpt> ( ) Require a password to log in
<mpt> ( ) Require a password to log in and to decrypt your home folder
<cjwatson> why doesn't home directory encryption belong in the installer? it seems like the sort of thing you naturally want to do strictly before doing anything potentially sensitive in the directory
<mpt> or something like that
<cjwatson> which would lead to it being an option in (a) the installer and (b) users-admin
<mpt> cjwatson, firstly because you might install Ubuntu months or *years* before you realize you're going to be doing something sensitive in your home folder.
<cjwatson> mpt: I agree that it also needs to be something you can convert to afterwards (assuming that's practical)
<mpt> cjwatson, secondly because you might not be the user who installed Ubuntu on this computer.
<cjwatson> which means that oem-config might want to allow it
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's on my plate, "Live migration to encrypting home" was something sabdfl specifically asked me to figure out
<cjwatson> again, doesn't really seem to indicate against the installer providing the option
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think i can solve it with a couple of rsync's
<cjwatson> kirkland: have you tested that the bits from /etc/skel are copied into the encrypted home directory rather than into the underlying unmounted directory?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yup
<cjwatson> ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: working beautifully in today's iso ;-)
<mpt> cjwatson, true, but I think that's a slippery slope which the "Who are you?" page goes a little way down
<NCommander> cjwatson, how's d-i on ARM coming?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have a 600M kvm image i can upload to people.ubuntu.com, if you'd like to see
<cjwatson> kirkland: down a 600Kbit pipe? probably not :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: ;-)
<mpt> cjwatson, for example, if Users & Groups gets the ability to take a photo of you for your account picture, should the installer acquire a (probably somewhat inconsistent) interface for doing that too? How about an interface for setting up an IM account? etc
<cjwatson> mpt: while I sympathise with the slippery slope argument to some extent, I think those are very clearly distinct; those are attributes of your account, rather than a specification of how your data is stored, and furthermore migrating to encrypted-home later is always going to have some inherent problems (for example, I expect that you would need to have at least as much free disk space available as you have data in ...
<cjwatson> ... your home directory
<cjwatson> )
<mpt> cjwatson, the same applies even to Windows migration (why yes I do want to migrate Windows files from my other computer, but that's in my parents' house and I'm not), which is partly why I suggested earlier to evand that Windows migration be split out of the installer too
<mpt> (and I'm not ... visiting them again until next week, for example)
<kirkland> i see a difference between stuff that needs to be setup (bootstrapped) from the beginning of the install, and stuff that's easier to do later
<cjwatson> that's an excellent argument for making m-a available from outside the installer, but not an argument for removing it from the installer
<cjwatson> those two things need to be considered separately and not conflated
<kirkland> setting up an IM account and uploading your picture is something that doesn't really benefit from happening on installation
<cjwatson> m-a is useful in the installer because it is likely to deal with properties you want to be set up before you start using your computer in earnest
<mpt> cjwatson, the general argument for not having, in the installer, anything that should be available elsewhere and doesn't *need* to be in the installer, is that it avoids having two inconsistent interfaces for the same function
<cjwatson> for example, you want to migrate firefox properties over before you start to use firefox if possible, otherwise you have to figure out how to merge them
<cjwatson> and I don't think that's a good argument, honestly
<cjwatson> interfaces should be available in the installer if they're significantly more painful to do later
<mpt> and it avoids misleading people into thinking that the installer was the only way of accessing those functions and oh, it's too late now
<cjwatson> that's only a problem if the desktop is crap, frankly
<cjwatson> (and we could always note that sort of thing in the installer somehow)
<cjwatson> here is a logical consequence of your argument that I think is undesirable
<cjwatson> there is an interface for adding users outside the installer (that some people fail to discover, for one reason or another)
<cjwatson> it is not the same as the interface for adding the first user in the installer, since it offers more features such as adding multiple users
<cjwatson> therefore the installer should not add any users at all, and should instead drop you into a guest account kind of thing post-install with users-admin popped up for you
<cjwatson> the reason I think this is undesirable is that it conflicts with the principle that the installer should give you a usable system with no further fuss
<cjwatson> NCommander: I set the build to retry earlier, haven't checked back on it
<cjwatson> NCommander: you can monitor it yourself on LP
<evand> well, m-a does merge settings, but probably a moot point
<mpt> cjwatson, I broadly agree with that principle but I think it focuses a little too much on "the installer" as an executable
<cjwatson> right, but what if you set it up from scratch again and typed in something slightly different
<cjwatson> I think it does make sense to set as much up to start with as is reasonable
<cjwatson> (and yes, these are all slightly-conflicting principles that we have to balance, which is why reasonable people can end up disagreeing!)
<mpt> yeah
<cjwatson> mpt: I'm focusing on it as a user-visible phase, rather than as an executable; I think users are quite likely to perceive rebooting as the end of installation, which I think is pretty reasonable ...
<mpt> cjwatson, if you're going to restart the computer anyway to check the installation has worked, I think it's quite reasonable for a user setup to appear then
<cjwatson> and I think that's superior to the alternative of rebooting in the middle of the installation process, which (from Windows experience) induced a feeling of despair
<cjwatson> "oh god, how much longer is this going to take"
<cjwatson> mpt: ah, see "reasonable people disagreeing" :-) I think it's better to do user setup first
<mpt> because that same user setup is relevant to every user account, even if it's created months or years later.
<mpt> Some of the users of the system you're installing may not even be born yet.
<cjwatson> mpt: the clearest reason I can articulate for this is that it means more questions in the installation process are asked up-front, rather than with a long delay between questions
<cjwatson> again, I'm not arguing for the removal of users-admin! I think it should be made *more* discoverable
<cjwatson> *you're* arguing for a single interface, I'm not
<mpt> yep
<cjwatson> and I think the mindset one is in when installing the computer to start with is different from the mindset one is in when adding a new user
<cjwatson> in the first case, the primary goal is "give me a usable computer" (subgoal: set up for me while we're there)
<cjwatson> in the second case, the primary goal is "my wife wants to use the computer"
<mpt> One case I have in mind is where you're installing the system for someone else, and you don't really want to get involved in setting up a dummy password for them if they're going to have to change it anyway
<cjwatson> and I think those differing mindsets *can* indicate a different UI design
<cjwatson> I think we should rebrand oem-config for that sort of purpose
<cjwatson> but I don't think it's good to redesign the installation process for everyone based on that theory
<cjwatson> OEMs installing systems that they then sell is a major case; users installing systems for themselves (and their families) is a major case. I honestly think that person X installing a system for person Y who isn't present (and so can't be called over to type in their password) is a niche case
<cjwatson> I've been in the situation of being person X installing a system for person Y, but in all cases they were in the next room and I just called them over at the user setup stage
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r70 usb-creator/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Mark more strings for translation. Thanks István Nyitrai (LP: #310804).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Change the Debian maintainer to the Ubuntu Installer Team.
<mpt> cjwatson, setting up multiple users is actually the exception to my one-interface-per-setup-task principle I'd be most comfortable with, because "Who will will be using this computer?" would better encourage people to have separate accounts. But Ubiquity (except with m-a) doesn't allow for multiple users *anyway*.
<cjwatson> whereas I see that as optimisation for the common case
<mpt> (Windows XP asks for multiple account names during installation. I don't remember what Vista does.)
<evand> (we abandoned the multiple user model in m-a a release or two ago.  You can only import into the account you are setting up at install, though it still supports multiple accounts under the hood.)
<cjwatson> I could come down on either side of the how-many-users-during-installation question; I came down on the one-user side initially since it involved fewer interaction steps and was easier to implement, really
<mpt> You mentioned rebranding oem-config
<cjwatson> I agree that it seems likely to produce a different psychology, although I must say that I have never done any user observation to see how they react to it
<mpt> If we did that, when and how would it be invoked?
<cjwatson> (the only case I've observed was my parents, and they viewed it as somewhat ridiculous for the two of them to have different accounts given that they'd been married for 30+ years)
<cjwatson> well, despite the name and modulo some details, oem-config is essentially a way to install a system but defer answers to user-specific questions until a bit later
<cjwatson> so it's an "I'm installing a system for somebody else" mode
<cjwatson> it is (I think intrinsically) more awkward
<mpt> So do the user-specific questions appear on first login?
<cjwatson> for example, you might not even have the same preferred language as the other person
<cjwatson> right, the current scheme is that you install a system with a dummy 'oem' account which the OEM can use to customise things (this is the part I think is unnecessary if you're just ordinary person X installing for person Y), then after the OEM says "I'm done now", user-specific questions are asked at the next boot
<mpt> ok
<cjwatson> language, location, keyboard layout, user stuff
<mpt> I'm trying to imagine how that would coexist on a CD where standard Ubiquity was also available
<cjwatson> it does, right now
<cjwatson> there's an option on the CD boot menu to invoke it
<cjwatson> it's currently somewhat hidden since we don't want to confuse ordinary people into using it, since it has this customisation stage
<mpt> ok, make that "coexist prominently" :-)
<cjwatson> so it's on F4 "OEM install (for manufacturers)" or some such
<cjwatson> how about user page has a thing at the top saying "I am installing this system for somebody else; ask me later"
<cjwatson> the installer doesn't really need to know before that
<cjwatson> technical effect of that would be that oem-config is installed and configured to run on the next boot
<cjwatson> and I suppose no account would be created, or maybe some kind of dummy account
<cjwatson> but at any rate it wouldn't ask for a password
<mpt> that seems reasonable
<cjwatson> NCommander: damn, didn't work, I've sent a patch to kernel-team to actually try to build udebs :-/
<NCommander> cjwatson, I can build the ARM kernel here
<cjwatson> NCommander: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-January/004042.html
<cjwatson> if you can test that and follow up, go for it
<NCommander> Sure, no problem, I can even get it merged if need-be
<cjwatson> that isn't usually a problem, but sure
<cjwatson> I expect all it needs is for somebody to have test-built it
<NCommander> cjwatson, roughly speaking, how much work do we have in porting d-i to a new subarchitecture?
<cjwatson> NCommander: d-i itself? shouldn't take more than an hour or so plus hanging around for build tests. also add whatever time is needed to write bootloader installation/configuration code
<cjwatson> but actually getting the d-i build system to build for a new subarchitecture is pretty trivial
<NCommander> cjwatson, I was considering packaging the freescale kernel so we could use it as a basis to port d-i so when the final kernel arrives, its a config file update and rebuild.
<cjwatson> sure
<NCommander> the only problem is we need a nice place to hang all the udebs and such since I don't think we want the freescale kernel in the archive
<cjwatson> oh, just bung 'em in build/localudebs/ for local build-testing
<NCommander> Aw, thats no fun ...
<cjwatson> or put them in a temporary archive and fiddle build/sources.list.udeb.local
<NCommander> *gunned down*
<NCommander> I need to work out how to create a flash map with redboot first anyway; am I correct in assuming d-i knows how to handle writing an initrd to flash (I know it works right on the NSLU2)
<cjwatson> I'm not quite sure how it works for NSLU2 but the usual approach is that you have a "bootloader installer" component that does the work
<cjwatson> I believe that the flash-kernel package does it
<cjwatson> it may need a trivial tweak
<NCommander> I know d-i on NSLU doesn't touch the flash
<cjwatson> or maybe not so trivial
<cjwatson> d-i on NSLU2 has a bunch of code that fiddles with mtd
<cjwatson> and says "Flashing kernel:"
<NCommander> Well, we can get mtd going on the Babbage
<cjwatson> so not sure I agree :)
<NCommander> That isn't very difficult (I just need to work out the specifics of flash mapping)
<cjwatson> have a look at flash-kernel, anyway
<cjwatson> that's the main thing to port
<NCommander> Ah, sounds like fun
<NCommander> cjwatson, if you could get me a list of udebs ARM d-i wants, I can make sure they're all built
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure they already are
<cjwatson> we'll find out once the kernel's in place
<cjwatson> at this point it's less tedious to just test-build
<NCommander> works for me
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-08
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i don't understand something... when i deactivate proposed the kernel on my installer are 2.6.24-19 and not 2.6.24-22 and i have the debian-installer 0.46... where is the mistake ? i don't want to distribute a cd with proposed activated :x
<cjwatson> saispo: I assume you mean 20070308ubuntu40.6?
<saispo> yep
<cjwatson> saispo: I'm sorry, though, I can't help you. The fault is very likely in your mirror setup somewhere
<saispo> in hardy-updates
<saispo> Packages.gz are right :x
<cjwatson> saispo: check that you have the new dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-*/ directories as well as pool
<cjwatson> you may need to rsync them up by hand
<saispo> will see that, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: I only had time to do a couple of quick tests on live desktop last night all seems well.  Is encrypted home working on d-i yet and do you need it testing?
<cjwatson> davmor2: kirkland told me yesterday that it was working, but the real test should be today since the kernel has changed about a bit, wouldn't hurt to give it a quick steam through
<davmor2> cjwatson: No Problems I got a bit more time throughout today so I can test a bit better :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: actually don't bother there was a udev NEW glitch
<cjwatson> so today's CDs are probably busted
<saispo> cjwatson: i have exactly the same
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's I should be around most of the week so I'll keep trying it :)
<cjwatson> saispo: I've given you all the help I can; since now you know the path where it fetches the kernel, you should have enough information to trace through what's happening
<saispo> yep
<saispo> thks
<saispo> cjwatson: ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/MANIFEST.udebs -> tell about -19 and not -22 :x
<cjwatson> blink
<cjwatson> yes, you're right, let me fix that in the archive
<saispo> ;)
<cjwatson> I guess it wasn't copied properly, sorry about that
<saispo> no problem
<cjwatson> saispo: fixed, will be visible on archive.ubuntu.com in about half an hour
<cjwatson> lp_publish@cocoplum:/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/dists.new$ grep 2.6.24 hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/MANIFEST.udebs | head -n1
<saispo> ok, thanks, will wait :)
<cjwatson>         acpi-modules-2.6.24-22-generic-di 2.6.24-22.45 i386
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/debian/changelog: correct misleading changelog comment
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/50mirror.ubuntu):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Honour apt-setup/restricted, apt-setup/universe, and
<CIA-3> apt-setup: apt-setup/multiverse when writing -backports lines (LP: #314462).
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu7
 * kirkland is pulling today's iso to test encrypted home
<davmor2> kirkland: I didn't see the option
<kirkland> davmor2: server/alternate installer?
<davmor2> kirkland: d-i alternate but from what cjwatson said it's a bit borked with a boat load of updates
<davmor2> once installed
<davmor2> server might be different though
<davmor2> kirkland:  (11:11:30) cjwatson: davmor2: actually don't bother there was a udev NEW glitch
<davmor2> (11:11:34) cjwatson: so today's CDs are probably busted
<kirkland> bummer
<cr3> cjwatson: how can I determine whether the netboot files on an alternate image are for the same version as the kernel and modules on the same image?
<cjwatson> cr3: they should always be the same
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I've been getting the error: No root filesystem is defined. I'll reproduce and upload the syslog and partman files
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, I have changed my preseed to use "d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic" instead of "... All files in one partition", although I think I observed that the installer was backward compatible
<davmor2> cjwatson: What is it exactly that Udev does
<cjwatson> cr3: yes, either should work but your new value is preferred
<cjwatson> davmor2: err, apt-cache show udev?
<kirkland> davmor2: yeah, the cd does look busted to me :-/
<cjwatson> I'm going to build a new CD in a bit; lunch first
<davmor2> cjwatson: ping me when :)
<cjwatson> we really must get RSS feeds set up or something
<cjwatson> I hate having to ping people
<davmor2> cjwatson: that would be cool :)
<cr3> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/(syslog|partman|preseed), I can see "INPUT critical partman-target/no_root" but not the reason for it
<cjwatson> presumably because it hasn't detected any disks
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm an idiot, that was the reason for my original question about the netboot files and the kernel, I was getting an error that they don't match.
<cjwatson> oh, you didn't say it was hardy
<cjwatson> I'll look at the hardy-proposed images in a bit and see what's up with them
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm strictly using files from the alternate image though, I'm not going out to archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> oh, the seeds are wrong
<cjwatson> fixed, will rebuild in a bit
<cr3> cjwatson: strings ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux | grep 2.6: 2.6.24-23-generic (buildd@palmer) #1 SMP Thu Nov 27 18:44:42 UTC 2008
<cjwatson> the CD would have been screwed if booted normally too
<cr3> that looks alright to me
<cjwatson> it is, the problem is that the CD wrongly contained -22 module udebs
<tjaalton> btw, any news if pgksel will be able to install "Recommends" too? now it only does what is on the list
<cjwatson> due to the seeds saying that
<cr3> cjwatson: ah, thanks for the info, this was confusing because I just did a major refactoring of one part of code and I was worried the problem might be on my side
<cjwatson> tjaalton: well, it installs Depends. I guess you're talking about pkgsel/include? We should probably make Recommends optional
<cjwatson> tjaalton: wishlist bug on pkgsel please?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, will do
<tjaalton> *file
<davmor2> Meh system not restarting on clicking the restart button after update :(
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r747 ubuntu/ (15 files in 11 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: Add basic ext4 support (LP: #293465). Some translatable strings are
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: still incorrect, but that will be fixed once this gets into Debian.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r277 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add ext4 support (LP: #293465).
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r748 ubuntu/debian/changelog: not so basic, actually :-)
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r692 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add ext4 support (LP: #293465).
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r749 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r278 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 83ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r693 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu2
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2962 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Add ext4 support (LP: #293465).
<superm1> evand, how feasible would it be to have an option to remove extra language packages at the end of OEM config if extra ones were installed?
<superm1> i was just doing updates for a factory install, and having 716 updates because of all the language packs seems a bit excessive
<evand> Seems reasonable.  cjwatson, any objections?
<cjwatson> only difficulty is that we'd have to port all the tedious python-apt code across to oem-config, but it's possible
<cjwatson> cr3: new hardy images up, should be happier now
<cjwatson> davmor2,kirkland: new jaunty images up, should fix the udev dependency glicth
<cjwatson> glitch
<kirkland> cjwatson: nice, i'll pull
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks, I'll try it out
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2963 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.37ubuntu7,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: hw-detect 1.71ubuntu3, partconf 1.30build1, partman-auto 83ubuntu2,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-base 128ubuntu4, partman-ext3 55ubuntu2, partman-partitioning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 64ubuntu2, partman-target 58ubuntu2, tzsetup 1:0.24ubuntu1, user-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.23ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2964 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.2
<davmor2> cjwatson: pulling now :)
<davmor2> thanks
<NCommander> cjwatson, hola
<kirkland> cjwatson: worked like a champ!!!
<kirkland> evand: I have validated today's server build -- encrypted home option working as expected.  that's the 'go-ahead' from me that the encrypt-home bootstrapping backend is ready for integration into the desktop installer
<evand> wonderful
<cjwatson> NCommander: hi
<cjwatson> kirkland: yay
<NCommander> cjwatson, how goes it?
<cjwatson> fine, just spent the day doing ext4 support
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, thanks a lot for re-spinning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2965 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog copyright): Correct Bazaar link in debian/copyright, really this time.
<cr3> I have a dhcp timeout in my preseed, d-i netcfg/dhcp_timeout string 120, but it doesn't seem like it's waiting for 2 minutes though
<cjwatson> hm, I have a feeling that we need to configure the DHCP client to spend longer trying, for very long timeouts
<cjwatson> time it with a stopwatch, and file a bug on netcfg if you confirm it
<cr3> cjwatson: reported bug #315231 against netcfg regarding the dhcp timeout
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315231 in netcfg "netcfg/dhcp_timeout doesn't take effect when installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315231
<davmor2> kirkland: which arch did you check?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2966 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix the edit partition dialog by properly preseeding
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman/active_partition.
<kirkland> davmor2: i tested server amd64
<kirkland> davmor2: it might be interesting to test the alternate cd, and i386
<davmor2> kirkland: I don't tend to touch server so I did 32bit alternate and it seems to work okay although initial startup of apps that are slow FF OO.o seem slower other than that seems okay :)
<kirkland> davmor2: interesting, okay
<kirkland> davmor2: i'm working with michael larabel of phoronix for performance benchmarking of the encrypted home stuff
<davmor2> kirkland: only the initial startup though after that seems relatively comparable with a normal system
<kirkland> davmor2: have you tested the same setup, without encrypted home?
<davmor2> I'm guessing the need to insert .ooo .ff directories
<davmor2> kirkland: yes live install on yesterdays image
<kirkland> davmor2: cool, well, i'll have a look
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-09
<tjaalton> oh yeah, ext4 in the installer really works
<tjaalton> hum, looks like netcfg strips the domain even from DHCP hostnames
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r226 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog os-probes/init/common/10filesystems): Load ext4 module if available.
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r227 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu3
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/41cdset):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Remove /var/lib/install-cd.id if cd_type ends with /single, to avoid
<CIA-3> apt-setup: unnecessary problems remounting the CD (LP: #294365).
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r154 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Enable all network sources, including security updates, even if the
<CIA-3> apt-setup: network is unconfigured (LP: #256098).
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/50mirror.ubuntu): Fix handling of universe and multiverse in -backports lines.
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r156 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu8
<cjwatson> yay, bug reporting guidelines work completely on edge now
<cjwatson> evand: I added some guidelines for ubiquity bug reports; see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+edit and feel free to edit
<evand> WONDERFUL!
<evand> (though I lack permission to edit from that link)
<cjwatson> really?
<cjwatson> that's odd, I'd have expected it to be any uploader
<evand> perhaps we should file a bug?  I'd expect that as well.
<cjwatson> you're definitely on edge? are you in launchpad-beta-testers?
<cjwatson> ah, you're not
<cjwatson> I think only launchpad-beta-testers members get to use edge, though ICBW
<evand> I'm in edge, but let me join the group and see if that changes anything
<evand> as I need to be in there (and thought I was) anyway
<superm1> cjwatson, where are uploaders defined though?
<superm1> eg i'm in launchpad-beta-testers and on edge, and i can't edit that or any packages i've uploaded in the past
<cjwatson> well I'd have hoped it would be anyone who can ordinarily upload the package
<cjwatson> maybe it isn't, which would be irritating
<cjwatson> it's possible that it's drivers, which would be a bug; I'm trying to figure out from the source and will file a bug
<cjwatson> usual LP problem of it being hard to figure out why you're allowed to view a page
<cjwatson> bah, distribution owner only
<cjwatson> which probably means ubuntu-drivers
<cjwatson> bug 315582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315582 in malone "Package uploaders should be able to edit package bug reporting guidelines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315582
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> fortunately, that permission was added very recently so is probably not too entrenched
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-11
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r185 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (644 files in 22 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r186 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/ubuntu/ (118 files in 12 dirs): Add new translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r187 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 12
<CIA-6> casper: evand * r741 lucid/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin): printf does not evaluate escape characters in the argument string.
<cjwatson> ev: did you see didrocks' merge proposal for that?
<ev> dammit
<cjwatson> ev: we were debating the exact right way to do it in bug 505140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505140 in casper "No more autologin in live CD" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505140
<cjwatson> 10:41 <cjwatson> didrocks: don't you want a trailing newline on that [daemon]? so echo rather than printf
<cjwatson> 10:41 <cjwatson> (from the dept. of pickiness)
<ev> I've just uploaded that; could you possibly nuke it (assuming you have the right permissions)
<cjwatson> hard to nuke uploads in progress, we can replace it later
<ev> sorry about that
<cjwatson> nm
<CIA-6> casper: evand * r742 lucid/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.213
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1223 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-10 kernels.
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1224 ubuntu/ (46 files in 4 dirs): Update Canonical copyright dates for 2010.
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1225 ubuntu/build/boot/x86/po/lv.po: missed one
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1226 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu78
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3646 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Handle SUDO_USER not being set in copy_network_config.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3647 trunk/scripts/install.py: Unmount in the right order.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3648 trunk/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3649 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.9
<CIA-6> usb-creator: superm1 * r257 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-6> usb-creator: Ensure that the download_dir is really a directory before scanning it for
<CIA-6> usb-creator: ISOs to include in the list. Fixes launching usb-creator-gtk as root.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-12
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3650 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Handle transitioning away from plymouth in ubiquity-dm.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r831 no-device-map/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-6> grub-installer: Use grub-probe to convert device names rather than relying on
<CIA-6> grub-installer: device.map.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3651 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Use new URL format introduced by the latest ubiquity-slideshow.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Support RTL text in the Kubuntu slideshow.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r832 no-device-map/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Only add removable devices to device.map if using GRUB Legacy.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3652 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Bring the KDE frontend slideshow handling into line with GTK
<CIA-6> ubiquity: frontend.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3653 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.10
<ogra> cjwatson, i assume you do a d-i upload to fix the unifont.bgf issue, could you bump the imx51 kernel version with that upload as well ?
<cjwatson> er what?
<cjwatson> what unifont.bgf issue?
<ogra> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37711810/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.debian-installer_20081029ubuntu78_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> oh you mean the installation-locale bug. I already uploaded installation-locale and was just going to give-back d-i.
<cjwatson> hadn't got round to that yet though
<ogra> oh
<cjwatson> I'll do that first, and then do armel kernel bumps after that
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> i dont think dove needs bumping
 * ogra checks -changes
<ogra> no, there was no upload
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1227 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-602 kernels.
<ara> ev, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/506475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506475 in debian-installer "Auto-resize does not show in the list" [Undecided,New]
<ev> ara: can you please attach the logs from that install attempt?
<ara> ev, sure
<ev> thanks
<ara> ev, I have uploaded them now
<davmor2> ev: is that you evan?
<ev> yes
<davmor2> ev: on usb-creator does it support netboot iso's?
<ev> assuming the netboot isos don't depend on symlinks, it should.
<davmor2> ev: does u-c have a debug mode? so we can see why it fails and if it is the iso at fault?
<ev> davmor2: it keeps a log in ~/.usbcreator.log
<ev> davmor2: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<davmor2> ev: I'm not yet, I'm going to try it in a second.  the issue is being had by komputes on the testing channel.
<davmor2> he is just saying that it is failing
<davmor2> ev: I've just asked him to add the log to his bug report 506441
<davmor2> ev: thanks
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: I hesitate to ask, but did you get a chance to look at that installer mockup I did at the end of last year?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: not at all I'm afraid, I've been absolutely buried in a contract project
<cjwatson> money and all that
<ev> michaelforrest1: for what it's worth, I've been giving it a read over and adding some thoughts in the form of notes to a copy I made of it.  However, I've been consumed by trying to catch up with our burndown chart since the holiday and have not finished yet.
<michaelforrest1> ev that's good to hear
<michaelforrest1> ev: I did see in the doc history that you'd added comments but couldn't seem to find them in the actual document — will look again no
<michaelforrest1> *now
<ev> michaelforrest1: oh, I accidentally saved the original without actually making any changes.  My comments are in a copy of the document that I'll paste back in just as soon as I'm done.
<michaelforrest1> ev: you don't want to just edit the document directly? :)
<ev> michaelforrest: sure, will do
<davmor2> cjwatson: is the fact that you can't delete partitions in manual partitioning in ubiq known at all?
<cjwatson> I don't know, sorry
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs :)
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1228 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> debian-installer: Use mklibs-copy on amd64. I'm not quite sure what's wrong here, and it
<CIA-6> debian-installer: needs further investigation.
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1229 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu79
<superm1> ev, i forget, what was the reason to expose both the full device and each of it's partitions in usb-creator (eg /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1)?
<ev> superm1: so we can support disk images, and because some usb disks come with a vfat filesystem written directly to the disk
<ev> the UI could use a fair amount of love there
<ev> it really shouldn't say "you need to format this device" when it's entirely unnecessary
<superm1> do any of the *buntus that are generated still come in disk image format though?  i thought they were all .iso now
<superm1> but i guess you can argue you'd want to support older releases too
<ev> superm1: the mobile team wanted it
<ev> I've asked as recent as this past UDS, if memory serves, and davidm still wanted it
<superm1> Hm.  Well maybe would if be sufficient then to filter /dev/sdb itself if you currently have an iso format image selected?
<superm1> or if you detect that it's one of these full filesystem devices, don't offer the individual partitions
<ev> it used to have code similar to that
 * ev briefly ponders
<ev> expanding on what you're saying, how about the frontend doesn't show any device that's not a partition when an ISO is selected, unless that device is a filesystem directly on a disk (which I believe dk-disks marks as a 'loop' partition table format).  Though actually, this doesn't handle the case of a device that needs to be formatted.
<ev> any time there's a new possible target or the source selection changes, if the source is an iso, set the list of targets to all the vfat partitions and vfat filesystems on disk.  If a parent device has no vfat partitions in this scenario, show it as needing to be formatted.
<ev> I think I need a pen and paper and some time
<superm1> yeah that sounds good
<superm1> what was the other thing I was thinking... Oh yeah, so in doing that, you can probably also ditch the /dev/sdb1 etc nomenclature and just show the "pretty" name of the device
<ev> yeah, I absolutely want to do that
<ev> superm1: by the way, thanks for the bug fixes and attention to usb-creator
<ev> I very much appreciate it
<ev> gotta run
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-13
<grinenko> having issues install 9.10 with alternate cd
<grinenko> 9.10 does not detect all my harddrives though had no issues with 8.04
<grinenko> anyone have an idea what could be the problem
<dpm> hi cjwatson, ev: while installing a desktop from the LiveCD, do (roughly) most of the translations come from ubiquity instead of d-i? I'm assigning priorities to translation templates in LP (i.e. which ones appear first on the big list of Ubuntu templates at e.g. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+lang/en_GB), and I'm trying to determine whether the debian-installer and debian-installer-help should be so far up the list
<cjwatson> I'm not sure which is the majority, but both are significant
<cjwatson> if either is left out then you'll have a pretty nasty semi-translated ubiquity
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, thanks. So I guess it makes sense to leave them as they are at the top of the list, along with ubiquity
<cjwatson> I would be inclined to.  If you're itching to move something down then maybe debian-installer-help isn't *quite* so important, although it does control the F1 menu on the first thing new users see
<dpm> cjwatson, I think I'll leave debian-installer-help as it is as well, since it is a not very long translation and I think it's also important to have it well translated. Thanks for the tip!
<davmor2> ev: is there no wubi on the cd's deliberately?
<ev> davmor2: ah, good catch.  On it now.
<davmor2> ev: no probs
<davmor2> ev: will it be the same across the board or do you want me to check on kubuntu etc?
<ev> no need, it's just that the wubi executable hasn't been uploaded to people.canonical.com yet.
<davmor2> ev: ah right
<ev> console-setup takes far too long to build (not that I'm asserting anything can be done to remedy this)
<ev> hrm, ubiquity/remove_oemconfig or oem-config/remove ?
<ev> bug 210779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210779 in ubiquity "oem-config isn't removed after completion" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210779
<cjwatson> not sure it matters
<cjwatson> I think I'd use the latter but ...
<ev> sure, was just asking for personal preference
<ara> ev, I am getting a weird bug in expert mode
<ara> ev, bug 507059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507059 in debian-installer "After selecting the HD in expert mode, it enters an infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507059
<ev> ara: okay, I'll look into it
<ara> ev, thanks
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3654 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Remove oem-config on successful completion (LP: #210779).
<davmor2> ev1: was there a rebuild triggered to get wubi onto the cd's do you know?
<ev1> no, there wasn't
<davmor2> ev1: everything your end is done though so it can be requested now is that correct?
<ev1> yes, but I don't think that's alpha critical
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm just running and expert install an I'm stuck in a loop on partitioning.  It highlights the HDD to install on when you hit enter it goes no futher.  So you can go back just no forward
<cjwatson> ara mentioned that - bug 507059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507059 in debian-installer "After selecting the HD in expert mode, it enters an infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507059
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I knew I'd seen it somewhere I just couldn't google foo it
<cjwatson> guess I'd better look at that, with multiple reports ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: shouldn't there be a continue button?
<cjwatson> I'll have to look at that before answering
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-14
<CIA-6> partman-base: cjwatson * r181 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-6> partman-base: Fix regression from calling sed outside debconf_select's inner loop:
<CIA-6> partman-base: remove empty choices, which confused cdebconf. This notably happened
<CIA-6> partman-base: when asking partman-auto/choose_recipe with a trailing newline on the
<CIA-6> partman-base: choices list (LP: #507059).
<ara> hey ev, I have one small question about usb-creator, may I?
<ev> ara: absolutely
<ara> ev, is there any reason why I can't create a disk with my 4gb usb stick?
<ev> No, there shouldn't be.  What happens when you try?
<ara> ev, in the list of disk to sue, you know that normally appears /dev/sdb (that cannot be used), and /dev/sdb1 that can. in the 4gb usb stick /dev/sdb1 never appears
<ara> ev, btw, the distinction between /dev/sdb (that can never be used) and /dev/sdb1 lacks a bit of usability
<ara> ev, and the Format button does not seem to be working either
<ara> ev, (I am using the gtk version, btw)
<ev> ara: can you pastebin the output of devkit-disks --dump
<ev> ara: distinction> indeed, there's an outstanding bug or two for that
<ev> ara: format> very odd.  Can you also pastebin your ~/.usbcreator.log?
<ara> ev, http://paste.ubuntu.com/356506/
<ev> ara: was there nothing in devkit-disks --dump for /dev/sdb1?
<ara> ev, no
<ev> ah, then as far as usb-creator is concerned, it doesn't exist :).  I suspect this is a bug a big lower down, assuming you have a /dev/sdb1 device node.
<ara> ev, looking at the log, I have seen that format was not working because it was mounted (but the gtk application did not give me any error)
<ara> ev, so that's a bug (I'll file that one)
<ev> ara: much appreciated, thanks!
<ara> ev, and when I unmounted it, and clicked format, sdb1 appeared, so I guess now I can use it
<ev> lovely
<ara> ev, bug 507420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507420 in usb-creator "If you try to format a mounted device, the application does not give you any error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507420
<ev> cool, thanks
<ev> cjwatson: (bug 506585) looking over r3643, I don't see how that can work.  You preseed the name of the script, but ask_user only accepts responses of the form "80script" or "80script________script", not "script".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506585 in ubiquity "[Lucid Xubuntu] Manual partitioning using Desktop image can not be done" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506585
<cjwatson>                         if [ "$default" = "$plugin" ] ||
<cjwatson>                            [ "$default" = "${plugin#[0-9][0-9]}" ]; then
<cjwatson>                                 default="$key"
<cjwatson>                         fi
<cjwatson> ought to arrange for "script" to work ...
<cjwatson> (in debconf_select)
<cjwatson> I did test that change, I guess not well enough, sorry :-(
<ev> ah, sorry about that.  Didn't go far enough down into the rabbit hole, it seems.
<ev> completely missed that substitution
 * ev digs further
<cjwatson> odd
<cjwatson> I think I'd suggest the 'set -x' hammer to investigate ...
<ev> indeed, thanks
<ev> cjwatson: ah!  It doesn't work because that processing (debconf_select) is done just before the question is actually asked, and partman.py only preseeds 'delete' as the question is being asked.
<cjwatson> meh
<cjwatson> so how do we fix this?  the core problem in the original bug is that with the perf optimisation partman.py doesn't necessarily have the list of scripts in hand
<cjwatson> I think perhaps we need to add something to debconf_select to let that kind of preseeding work ...
<cjwatson> ... which is tricky 'cos debconf_select doesn't know either, if choices are frozen
<cjwatson> maybe this whole frozen choices thing was a bad idea, but it does make things so much faster :-/
<cjwatson> I suppose we could have ask_user look for [0-9][0-9]$RET or something ...
<cjwatson> in $dir
<ev> sorry, had stepped out for lucnh
<ev> hrm
<superm1> ev, regarding removing oem-config post install, perhaps should you be removing 'ubiquity' instead of 'oem-config'?  removing ubiquity should knock out all of oem-config too
<ev> cjwatson: I take it the choices being frozen prevents us from using must_find_one_script on menu_options?  If so, I'll agree for lack of a better solution.
<ev> cjwatson: something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356601/ ?
<cjwatson> so the point of freezing choices was to avoid spending so much time listing out the choices when we already knew what we were going to do
<ev> err, just written properly, with $RET
<cjwatson> the problem is a fencepost error
<cjwatson> we thaw the choices one step too late
<cjwatson> it might be possible to work out that we're about to return to the top level and return control to the user, and thaw choices then, maybe
<cjwatson> that sort of thing was what I was thinking of, although be careful with what test(1) will do if there's more than one match; you might have to use a for loop and break
<cjwatson> possibly something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/356608/, not that that makes things any less ridiculously complicated in there
<cjwatson> does that make any sense?
<cjwatson> either we need to handle bare preseeding as your paste, or we need to arrange to thaw choose_partition choices just before we get to the point where we currently realise that we've finished building the cache
<ev> that seems significantly cleaner
<cjwatson> as usual the partman component state machine could do with some kind of diagram :-(  I'm not entirely confident that that's the only possible transition back to choose_partition when choices are frozen
<cjwatson> although I *think* it is
<ev> superm1: good call
<ev> indeed, my eyes are slightly sore, having dug through this
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3655 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog): Adjust previous commit to remove ubiquity rather than oem-config (ubiquity will knock out of all oem-config too)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-15
<CIA-6> user-setup: cjwatson * r210 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): merge lp:~didrocks/user-setup/fix-derivatives-session
<CIA-6> user-setup: cjwatson * r211 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu2
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3656 ubiquity/debian/changelog: merge lp:~didrocks/ubiquity/fix-derivatives-session
<ev> superm1: is "Ensure that Jockey's apt-cache is up-to-date after install" something you requested?  Jockey doesn't seem to keep its own cache, save a bit of code to avoid hitting apt-cache show pkg more than once, so I'm a bit confused as to exactly what's being requested.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3657 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Log calls to partman's freeze_choices and thaw_choices.
<superm1> ev1, what was the context of that question earlier?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-16
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3658 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Revert frozen choices change from 2.1.8. Instead, arrange to thaw
<CIA-6> ubiquity: choices for partman/choose_partition immediately *before* going back to
<CIA-6> ubiquity: it at the end of building the cache, rather than just after it's
<CIA-6> ubiquity: displayed when thawing choices has no immediate effect (LP: #506585).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3659 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 135ubuntu4,
<CIA-6> ubiquity: user-setup 1.28ubuntu2.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3660 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.11
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3661 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add osextras.unlink_force, equivalent to 'rm -f', to save on tedious
<CIA-6> ubiquity: exception handling.
<osmosis> installer does wierd things if you hit the back button after the autopartitioning screen. All the GB numbers go out of wack.
<will10> anyone can help with going back to 9.04 from 9.10
<lyndsay> Can anyone help, my laptop keeps dying because it think's it has 100 percent cpu usage but nothing is running, I presume something is hidden but don't know how to find or stop it.
<lyndsay> p.s. please just tell me to go away if I am on the wrong channel
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3662 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Allow the user to set a hostname in oem-config.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3663 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Finally, finally, finally successfully work around GTK+ not
<CIA-6> ubiquity:  supporting height-for-width in labels.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Remove labels created by plugins from the focus chain.
<ev1> \o/
<ev> argh.  ubiquity has debconf locked when in oem-config, which makes installing packages that use it somewhat difficult.
<ev> perhaps some shenanigans with debconf-copydb are in order
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-17
<cjwatson> ev1: debconf lock> you probably want something involving passthrough
<ev1> cjwatson: noted; thanks
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, hi, I would like to get started with ubiquity development, what would be a good place to start off with, triaging bugs maybe
<cjwatson> dhillon-v10: fixing bugs is more valuable for developers to spend time on than triaging them
<cjwatson> feel free to start sending patches :)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, yah I read the wiki pages before :) I wanted to take on the task of preserving the home directory while installation, its can be accomplished easily all that we need is like a button that tells user that it can do it, I can mostly reuse the code from guided partitioning
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, this one here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<cjwatson> that won't be an easy first task
<cjwatson> and it requires discussion and design, not merely implementation
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, true :) its a pretty hard one but something that needs to be done
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, so I should do something else then ?
<cjwatson> there's a great deal of bug-fixing to be done, and I would recommend starting with that
<cjwatson> we could do with people verifying that old crashes have been fixed, *including references to the commits that fixed them* (this is important; don't just say "I can't reproduce this any more" because it's very common for installer bugs to only reproduce in pretty specialised circumstances)
<cjwatson> we could also do with people going through crashes that still exist and fixing them
<cjwatson> don't get too enthusiastic about closing bugs, it's better for us to improve the software than to keep the bug count artificially low
<cjwatson> anyway, gone
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson, nah I am still here
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-10
<superm1> cjwatson, do you suppose r3022 of grub2 would start causing some peculiar behaviors when trying to install grub onto the same device as booted in a live session? eg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552350/
<superm1> i'm headed to bed in a little though, so i'll throw that all in a  bug
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-4> hw-detect: Add an 'archdetect-deb' package, containing /usr/bin/archdetect. Add an
<CIA-4> hw-detect: archdetect(1) manual page.
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog copyright): Refer to /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 in debian/copyright.
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/archdetect.1: actually add archdetect.1
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r154 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu2
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r414 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> base-installer: Run dpkg with --force-unsafe-io during installation; syncing is
<CIA-4> base-installer: unnecessary in this context and can slow things down quite a bit.
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r415 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.114ubuntu3
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4469 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: If upgradable packages are marked for installation by a plugin, upgrade
<CIA-4> ubiquity: them rather than ignoring.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4470 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Depend on new archdetect-deb package rather than installing it from
<CIA-4> ubiquity: hw-detect ourselves.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4471 trunk/bin/ubiquity-wrapper: Use a with statement for /proc/meminfo.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-11
<superm1> ev, did you and mpt ever give it anymore thought to replacing the (useless) sound icon in ubiquity's panel with a battery life indicator?
<superm1> i was just bluntly reminded in a test install that went dead mid install :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4472 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config.oem-config.upstart):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Avoid running oem-config in the live environment in custom
<CIA-4> ubiquity: configurations (LP: #699720). Thanks Shih-Yuan Lee!
<highvoltage> ev: while you're doing ubiquity stuff, could you also update the ubiquity slideshow packages some time? (completely non urgent but would be nice)
<ev> will do
<ev> well, I can release the changes
<ev> but as far as creating content for natty, that generally falls to other people
<ev> like dylan :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4473 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Queue a redraw of the panel after setting the background (LP:
<CIA-4> ubiquity: #693300). Thanks Cyrus Lien!
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-12
<cyphermox> cjwatson, thanks for the hints about wpa support in d-i yesterday. I found a patch for a udeb for the supplicant, as well as one for d-i/netcfg; so I'll try to clean up, apply, and test those to have an idea what needs to be done to fully make it work
 * cjwatson nods
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-13
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r369 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/se.po): merge from Debian 1.27
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r370 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu1
<cr3> how can I have my own udeb installed in the d-i and ubiquity environments? I could probably wget in the early_command but my udeb happens to be architecture specific
<cr3> since this is for a network install, maybe I can drop the architecture specific udeb on the http server and probably mess with initrd accordingly
 * cr3 feels dirty
<cr3> éexit
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4474 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Don't start plugininstall if the user presses back on the last page in
<CIA-4> ubiquity: oem-config.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4475 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: and apply that to KDE frontend too.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-14
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4476 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py): Don't show "No Localization" as a language option. (LP: #697326)
<CarlFK> append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us ...
<CarlFK> alt installer is asking for keyboard... how do I preseed that?
<cr3> how can I configure a network installation to install a personal udeb early in the installation process? the udeb is architecture specific, so wget from early_command might be a bit hairy
<CarlFK> cr3: let me look in my scripts while you ponder my prob:
<CarlFK> append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us ...
<CarlFK> alt installer is asking for keyboard... how do I preseed that?
<cr3> CarlFK: console-setup/layoutcode=us
<CarlFK> hmm, my early_command wgets a script that does anna-install openssh-server-udeb
<CarlFK> but it doesn't run it
<cr3> CarlFK: that implies I need to add my udeb to the archive with the other udebs and the Packages file is updated too, right?
<CarlFK> i don't know if it would work when early_command runs.  I run the script later when something breaks
<CarlFK> i guess so.  I am just using the default archives
<CarlFK> but it looks like it takes care of the arch just like any other binary
<cr3> CarlFK: the conflicting problems in my case are: 1. I want to avoid modifying the default archives as much as possible; 2. I have an architecture dependent udeb which benefits from the behavior of the default archive
<cr3> CarlFK: but, if modifying the default archives is the way to go, this is feasible
<CarlFK> you can add an archive
<CarlFK> like a ppa that hosts just that one thing.
<CarlFK> on my keyboard problem: I already have that
<CarlFK> right?
<CarlFK> append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us ...
<CarlFK> that worked for maverick, is not working for natty
<cr3> CarlFK: try adding this too: console-setup/ask_detect=false
<cr3> CarlFK: and you say it's prompting for the keyboard, right?
<CarlFK> right
<CarlFK> ill give that a shot
<cr3> CarlFK: let me know how that goes, I'd like to avoid running into the same problem myself :)
<CarlFK> i wish there was a "just go with the defaults" option
<cr3> CarlFK: I typically use debconf/priority=critical, which might affect some of the prompting
<cr3> CarlFK: the problem with adding an archive is that the alternate archives that can be defined in the preseed probably don't apply to the udebs, just the debs installed later in the installation process
<CarlFK> I was wondering about that
<CarlFK> yay - no keyboard prompt:  append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us console-setup/layoutcode=us  console-setup/ask_detect=false netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=http://shaz/ubuntu/natty/preseed.cfg tasksel:tasksel/first="ubuntu-desktop" -- vga=6
<CarlFK> I wonder if I can pull the locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us console-setup/layoutcode=us
<CarlFK> hmm, definately don't need 2 ;)
<cr3> CarlFK: indeed, be careful because I believe the maximum number of parameters is 512 characters
<CarlFK> yep, need all 3: append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us  console-setup/ask_detect=false
<CarlFK> there was a max that got 'fixed' a few years ago, but I am guessing there is a new max.  I would hope it isn't anything we need to worry about.
<CarlFK> cuz no one would ever need more than 640k
<cjwatson> console-setup is just plain buggy now.  I'll be dealing with that soon.  consider it broken right now.
<cjwatson> oh, mind you, I bet that has changed to keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us in natty (but it's a bug that the old one doesn't work).
<cjwatson> it's definitely a bug that you need console-setup/ask_detect=false.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> what is the limit on kernel parameters?
<cjwatson> it depends on the boot loader
<cjwatson> (seriously!)
<cjwatson> with Linux x86 boot protocol 2.05 and earlier, the maximum size was 255; with later versions of the boot protocol, assuming the boot loader takes special steps to support it, it depends on exact details of memory layout but I think it can potentially be as much as 24K or so
<CarlFK> so the thing that pxe boot roms load, right?  filename "pxelinux.0" ;
<cjwatson> I believe that the syslinux family (including pxelinux) only supports up to 2.03 or so, so would be limited to pxelinux
<cjwatson> but I'm not actually very familiar with the internals of syslinux
<cjwatson> so this is to some extent a guess
<cjwatson> if that guess is correct, the limit would be 255
<CarlFK> no prob - not really a problem for me right now.  just curious.
<cjwatson> the kernel has its own limits in addition to that
<cjwatson> in particular, CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT governs the number of (a) arguments and (b) environment variables (separately) that it's prepared to read from the command line
<cjwatson> it defaults to 32
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4477 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.114ubuntu3, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu12, hw-detect 1.81ubuntu2,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-btrfs 5ubuntu1, user-setup 1.28ubuntu13.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4478 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.9
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-15
<cbrowne> is wubi supposed to use an amd64 10.04 iso to install i386 10.10?
<Jemt> Good morning. I have Ubuntu installed on a USB stick. Furthermore I have remastered the Ubuntu CD, so it now includes a new boot entry used to start the USB installation. Unfortunately the language selected in the "F2 language menu" is not written to "/proc/cmdline", as it is when Ubuntu is started from the CD instead. Can someone help me figure out where /proc/cmdline is populated?
<Jemt> Away for an hour or so. Staying on the channel in case someone can help me
<cjwatson> Jemt: if you can give me a USB stick image I can download, or a script to do the remastering, then I can look in a couple of days.
<cjwatson> the code that sets the kernel command line from gfxboot is in the buildcmdline function in common.inc in 'apt-get source gfxboot-theme-ubuntu' - but it is really not easy to read, since the language in which it's written is an entirely custom one that SuSE invented.
<Jemt> Back
<Jemt> cjwatson: Oh, I see. Wonder why they created a new language for that. But it would be of great help if you could take a look at it. Let me just prepare an ISO for you - it will be online shortly
<cjwatson> I'm in a hotel, and about to be travelling, so Monday is the earliest I'll be able to download it
<Jemt> cjwatson: That's fine - I really appreciate that you take the time to help me
<Jemt> Do you want me to send you the links by e-mail ?
<Jemt> Actually you also need a small preparation script which must be executed before you install my custom version of Ubuntu to the USB stick
<cjwatson> e-mail would probably be best
<cjwatson> cjwatson@ubuntu.com
<Jemt> Thank you. I'll send it as soon as the download is ready :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-16
<ralph> Third-party reporting installer errors after creating / and swap.  /home creation failed, something about not creating 17th partition;  sorry, nothing more specific.  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/partition-programs.html warns
<ralph> the normal Ubuntu system provides only 20 devices for partitions, so you may not install on partitions higher than 20 unless you first manually create devices for those partitions.
<ralph> and an older version of that page actually gives the mknod required:
<ralph> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/partition-programs.html
<ralph> I'm wondering if the warning/advice is still up to date now that udev is about.  Or isn't it there when the installer is running?
<ralph> On an installed system, /dev/sdb gets minor of 16 so only 0-15 available for sda anyway.  0 drive, 1-4 primary, 5-15 logical.  So 11 L max even though the kernel supports many more.  A userspace restriction?
<JanC> maybe there is a limit to avoid a possible DoS created with a specially-crafted device?  ;)
<ralph> I don't think the guide is correct anymore.  Since /dev/hda became /dev/sda with the merge of IDE and SATA the sd limit of 15 partitions has come into play.  I've found users with 20 partitions complaining that a hd->sd kernel meant their later partitions were now unaccessible.
<ralph> sda here is 8,0, sdb is 8,16.  I think the installer documents need to make clear 11 logicals is your max now.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-09
<mterry> ev, heyo.  Now that libtimezonemap has CcTimezoneCompletion, ubiquity can use the same completion code that indicator-datetime does (which has some extra logic like proper sorting)
<ev> yay
<mterry> ev, it should be simple to set up.  There is example code in indicator-datetime.
<ev> cheers
<ev> I've added a todo for myself to sort that out.  Busy with crashdb stuff this week
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-10
<bdmurray> cjwatson: it looks like bug 907524 now has what you were looking for.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 907524 in wubi "No Lubuntu option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907524
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ah, thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I also noticed that I can't set wubi bugs to Triaged and their importance.  Perhaps the bug supervisor could be changed to ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Hm, yes.  The previous bug supervisor (ago) is in the project maintainer team so he shouldn't lose out by being taken off bug supervisor.  However, I can't do it because I'm not an admin of ubuntu-bugcontrol.  I've temporarily made you an admin of ubuntu-installer - can you make that change?  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+configure-bugtracker
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (ubuntu-installer gets a fair bit of mail; I can either set you back to an ordinary member or remove you from the team altogether after you've done that, up to you ...)
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1326 lucid-proposed/ (29 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-11> debian-installer: Add natty and oneiric images for amd64 and i386, built with the
<CIA-11> debian-installer: respective backported kernels (LP: #881529).
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1327 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-38 kernels.
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1328 lucid-proposed/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move maverick-* images to 2.6.35-32 kernels.
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1329 lucid-proposed/build/config/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move oneiric-* images to 3.0.0-15 kernels.
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1330 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.13
<cjwatson> ev: could you do a fresh wubi build/upload, please?
<cjwatson> r255
<ev> sure thing
<ev> on it now
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ^- that should sort out the Lubuntu people
<ev> cjwatson: done
<ev> how's your one man sprint going? :)
<cjwatson> ev: heh.  trying to tick off work items with the rest of you
<cjwatson> weird being at home with all you lot in .hu
<ev> (I'm not there either, in case that bit of information hasn't made its way to you)
<cjwatson> oh!  didn't know that
<cjwatson> what happened?
<ev> visa renewal
<cjwatson> ah
<ev> I'm trapped and passportless
<cjwatson> you need a spare passport :-)
<ev> haha, apparently I'm not allowed to leave the country even if I have a passport from another nation
<ev> they've thought of every angle :)
<cjwatson> oh, that sucks
<ev> yeah, though I'll just be happy once I have everything back and another two years of approval
<ev> very pleased to have the mountain of paperwork behind me
<cjwatson> I can imagine
<cjwatson> so it's heads-down crashdb week then?  you probably get more done without being in Budapest then :)
<cjwatson> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-foundations.html is scaring me :-/
<ev> it is indeed
<ev> and yeah, sorry about that. I assigned to the DX team for a week or two before the holiday to help with test infrastructure, then I had that month off.
<ev> Caning it through January :)
<ev> The reporting daemon is in the archive and has a MIR, and I've been trying to get ahold of James today to see where we stand on the hardware
<bdmurray> cjwatson: that page says 'Mail about all bug activity will be sent to the supervisor by default. The bug supervisor can change the bug mail rules to limit the volume of email.'  Do you know if muting the teams subscription will stop email?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: not for certain, although I guess it should
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, I've made bugcontrol the bug supervisor but would like to stay in ubuntu-installer until I know bug mail isn't going to bugcontrol
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> feel free to follow up with test mail to that wubi/lubuntu bug
<bdmurray> cjwatson: was 241 or 245 the final wubi for oneiric? bug 891577
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 891577 in wubi "cannot install ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891577
<cjwatson> bdmurray: 245, but there was some last-minute stuff going on and I don't think we respun all the images with it
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ev might remember better whether that matches what he fixed
 * ev tries to recall
<ev> confused as to how we're seeing EINVAL on a read call there
<ev> bdmurray: outdated version as that may be, I believe there's a real bug there
<ev> hm, posix_read only sets EINVAL if the size is less than zero, or if read itself returns EINVAL
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-11
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I noticed the series for wubi are all rather old and was thinking about creating new series and targeting bugs to them
<cjwatson> bdmurray: sure, if you think it'll help
<kyleN> ev, hi. using ubiquity, hostname field prepopulates as 'ubuntu' and says the computer is already on the network even though there is no network.
<ev> kyleN: because the computer itself is using ubuntu, which maps to the loopback address
<ev> we should probably filter that out
<kyleN> is there a fix I can do right now without modifying ubiq src pkg?
<kyleN> ev, i figured it was the loopback
<kyleN> perhaps I can modify the plugin page and divert mine into place?
<kyleN> ev can I preseed a different hostname?
<kyleN> into the plugin page in ubiq?
<ev> it should let you proceed regardless
<kyleN> it lets me proceed but it is a bug I need to fix
<kyleN> (right now if possible)
<ev> sure, you can preseed a hostname
<kyleN> What is the preseed line?
<ev> netcfg/get_hostname
<kyleN> ev, will that break anything?
<ev> shouldn't do
<kyleN> (the /etc/hosts file still will use ubuntu I assume on loopback)
<kyleN> or does that get changed?
<ev> it will only be changed in ubiquity
<kyleN> ok great. thanks ev
<ev> sure thing
<davmor2> ev: installer seems to die on 64bit pangalin :(
<davmor2> ev: I click on the continue button and nothing I'm assuming it is looking for the first slide and is holding up the process as it seemed to be working fine up till then
<ev> I'll need slightly more information than that to do anything useful about it
<ev> davmor2: can you pastebin your /var/log/installer/debug
<davmor2> continue button on Who are you
<davmor2> ev: if I can get it I will yeap
<davmor2> ev: http://davmor2.co.uk/debug should do you
<ev> davmor2: nothing out of the ordinary there, hm
<ev> davmor2: syslog please
<davmor2> ev: http://davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<davmor2> ev: anything interesting there?
<ev> oddly not
<ev> please file a bug with the both of those
<ev> and a screenshot
<davmor2> ev: screen is now completely locked up but will do
<davmor2> ev: Ha phone camera with u1 file sync to the rescue :)
<ev> :)
<davmor2> ev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/914917
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914917 in ubiquity "Precise Ubiquity locks up on clicking continue on the Who are you page" [Undecided,New]
<ev> cheers
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-12
<davmor2> ev: just to let you know I tried a fresh install with todays image same issue as yesterdays though, it's fine till I click on that last continue button :(
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-13
<davmor2> ev: charlie-tca has just had a go at the Ubuntu installer god bless him,  He is getting oops if he checks both boxes on the first page ubiquity installer the 3rd party ones,  I'm going to try an install now with those deselected and see if I get a working install then but I have a feeling they maybe related
<davmor2> ev:  :( nope I still get the issue,  I'm going to video it over the weekend if I get chance and I'll add it to the bug
<ev> okay, cheers
<ev> sorry I haven't had much time to look into it
<ev> swamped with crash db work
<davmor2> ev: No worries
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-15
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1610 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-9 kernels.
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1611 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu98
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-07
<kentb> does anyone know offhand if this merge request has a prayer or will design constraints prevent us from doing it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1095692
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Hide the 'back' button on the first page of oem-user-config" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> kentb: it's reasonable. we do want to pick this up. I think there were a couple of other places where the initial back button needs to be hidden (e.g. at the location selection, as one cannot go back to change paritioning after it's been started)
<xnox> just needs time for a developer to review the fix, test it and merge it.
<kentb> xnox: ok. thank you!
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 1080701 has the debug log files you'd requested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Loaded but not enough brain to parse now
<xnox> the best I got was a hang in close_dialog in replace recipe with a clean ntfs paritions and windows7 on it.
<xnox> probably should make ubiquity upload which skips ntfs in ubuntu/replace recipe =/ but I am not sure of a fix. My next step is to strace it....
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-08
<gema> xnox: we are stuck , cannot install with utah in HW because of bug 1096943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096943 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes during nfs-based desktop install from recent live destkop images on physical hardware" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096943
<gema> xnox: bootspeed testing and power measurements are not able to run due to that
<gema> xnox: are you the right person to contact on this, or shall I be talking to someone else?
<gema> xnox: it started failing around 20th of December, really bad timing
<gema> xnox: after the holidays we've been trying to determine whether it was any of the already raised bugs
<ogra_> the last ubiquity upload was on dec. 5th
<gema> ogra_: that's interesting, then it may not be in ubiquity
<gema> any alternatives ideas welcome
<jibel> gema, did you try with rc6 disabled as I suggested this morning, I found problems with i915 on MSI boards
<ogra_> there was a partman-base upload on the 20th
<ogra_> thats the only ubiquity related bit i see
<gema> ogra_: that may be it, since it is failing when there is something already installed there
<nuclearbob> ogra_: that'a also the day I started seeing the problem
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/partman-base/162ubuntu1
<ogra_> ... "issue a warning that partitioning may be difficult" ...
<ogra_> you might need to preseed that
<gema> nuclearbob: may that be it?
<ogra_> even if it isnt, it would stall your installation waiting for confirmation
<nuclearbob> ogra_ would a failure to preseed that cause the machine to become unresponsive during the install?
<ogra_> no, i wouldnt think so
<ogra_> for unresponsiveness i would rather take a look at the kernel or nfs support
<nuclearbob> ogra_ would it help to have access to the machine?
<ogra_> no, but do you have any more data loke a log or so you could attach tp the bug ?
<ogra_> *to
<ogra_> *like
<ogra_> sigh !
 * ogra_ needs a typing course
<nuclearbob> ogra_ sure, I can reach the machine over ssh, so I can grab whatever logs you think would be useful
<ogra_> syslog and everything in /var/log/installer and /var/log/ubiquity
<cjwatson> partman-base uploads only affect anything after a ubiquity upload that incorporates them
<cjwatson> if there wasn't a ubiquity upload, it's impossible for the partman-base upload to be responsible for this
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> and i suspect it wont take nfs mounts into account for this function anyway
<xnox> and currently ubiquity is 'out-of-date', I wanted to upload ubiquity this week there are a few fixes in it already and they get rereported.
<ogra_> there was a kernel upload on the 15th ...
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/linux/3.7.0-7.15
<ogra_> though if there was an issue with that it would likely have hit you on the 16th already
<ogra_> so the log at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/127826144/UbiquityDebug.txt seems to indicate that ubiquity got through to the point where it actually issues a reboot
<ogra_> and the syslog from the bug shows some hung task messages from Xorg
<ogra_> i strongly doubt it is installer related at all
<ogra_> rather kernel or network stack (rootfs messed up etc) or even Xorg itself
<ogra_> nuclearbob, bug 1097197 smells related
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097197 in linux (Ubuntu) "Raring daily failed to boot on MSI MS-7676/Z68MA-ED55 / Intel i915 and RC6 enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097197
<ogra_> (as jibel apparently said above)
<nuclearbob> ogra_ I've installed in a newer images than that, buit it could still be related
<nuclearbob> ogra_ up to about 2012 12 20, things seem pretty okay for the main system I'm using
<ogra_> yeah, admittedly it is an older issue
<nuclearbob> ogra_ I'm going to try the boot option jibel mentioned for that
<ogra_> ++
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-09
<FourDollars> Hi, I just open a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1097570 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097570 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2-signed can not find the right device when there are two filesystems containing the file '.disk/info'." [Undecided,New]
<FourDollars> it will be appreciated if you could fix this in Ubuntu 12.04.2.
 * xnox should remember to pull before release.
<xnox> ev: ayan volunteer to add features to usb-creator =) hopefully the next usb-creator maintainer =)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> you are mean :)
<ev> haha
<bdmurray> cjwatson: have you seen bug 1097570?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097570 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2-signed can not find the right device when there are two filesystems containing the file '.disk/info'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097570
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Yes, unlikely to be able to fix for 12.04.2
<cjwatson> It's a fairly hard problem
<xnox> $ usb-creator-gtk
<xnox> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python3: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x00007faa5c185f70 ***
<xnox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xnox> =/ at least first bug is now solved =)
<stgraber> xnox: segfaults with python are so much fun ;)
<stgraber> though you can probably just blame pitti, python modules shouldn't lead to segfaults of the interpreter ;)
<xnox> stgraber: first time for everything =) well I am EOD, going to pop up and get a birthday present and then will be back to trace that =))))))
<stgraber> it's a fairly common problem with gobject-introspection, a lot of gir modules require you to call some kind of class.new() function instead of just class(), not using new() leads to segfault (I remember that from Xkb at least), I still think it doesn't make sense but oh well
<plars> xnox: ever seen something like bug #1097890
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1097890 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted swap reused from previous install when wiping and reinstalling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097890
<xnox> plars: =)))) nope I didn't see that. By default we reuse swap (well, why not right?!) but with encryption options added this may no longer be helpful at all. I wonder if this is reproducible with the server image as well.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-10
<xnox> cjwatson: lp style LOC credit - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516654/ =)) minor nitpick
<cjwatson> xnox: I already uploaded, but go ahead
<cjwatson> I'll include that in the precise version
<cjwatson> xnox: Err, isn't it .set_visible though?
<xnox> cjwatson: that's what I just found out. I guess, I should fix other instances as well.
<cjwatson> xnox: No.  The only other two are on GtkEntry instances, where .set_visibility means something different.
<cjwatson> (Visibility of the *contents* of the entry.)
<xnox> **** vs pass.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> repushed
<cjwatson> ta
<xnox> +10 lines on irc.
 * xnox failed at LOC credit
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> anything else you know of that needs to be rammed into ubiquity for 12.04.2?
<cjwatson> I've got the wireless page fixes and the oem-config back button hiding
<xnox> nothing that already has fixes committed.
<xnox> does precise ubiquity use proposed or updates udebs?
<xnox> there are a few partman-* that have not been verified yet.
<cjwatson> -proposed.  Hopefully we'll get those verified then :)
<xnox> quite.
<xnox> hmm... usb creator please crash.
 * ogra_ hands xnox a wooden hammer
 * xnox ponders something.
<plars> Hi, psivaa is seeing an odd issue when installing in german.  It seems to point to de.archive.ubuntu.com for pulling packages, even though the install is not happening from germany (just in german language).  Shouldn't the archive it picks be based on location of system rather than language?
<cjwatson> It normally is.
<plars> i.e. If I'm a native german speaker living in brazil and want to install it in my german language, I don't think I'd want it to picking to install packages from a mirror in germany
<cjwatson> There are quirks though because only some locale combinations are defined.
<cjwatson> But it is supposed to use the timezone you select.
<cjwatson> If it's not doing so then it's a bug, although I'd want to see a debug log as there's considerable scope for user error here.
<plars> ok good, this seemed wrong to me but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing some reason why the archive needed to match the language
<cjwatson> (In fact, this is a reason why we must keep the timezone page even when the language in question only has a single locale option defined.)
<psivaa> cjwatson: is there a way that we could preseed the installation in debug mode. i.e.
<psivaa> without logging into the live session and running it in the commandline
<cjwatson> psivaa: 'debug-ubiquity' as a boot parameter
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks v much. ill try that
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-11
<psivaa> cjwatson: reported bug 1098577 for wrong archive location selection for a German language installation. This issue is only during preseeded installations and not during manual installations. I could not do a preseed installation whilst running debug-ubquity but the preseed is attached to the bug.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Archive locations are not picked up correctly according to the timezones for preseeded raring desktop installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098577
<cjwatson> psivaa: I don't understand why you couldn't do a preseeded installation while running debug-ubiquity.
<cjwatson> You might not be able to do it with utah, but you can use more standard mechanisms.
<psivaa> cjwatson: i tried with giving a url of the preseed and added automatic-ubiquity and debug-ubiquity in the boot options but still the locale and timezones had to be manually entered
<cjwatson> psivaa: I've followed up to the bug.
<cjwatson> psivaa: I think I have a patch that will work, but it's in the queue for a local VM slot to test it :-)
<cjwatson> psivaa: You are still going to need to modify your preseeding at least for the UTC case.
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack thanks v much for the fix. Ill do the modifications for the UTC and it will be US/Eastern that i'll be using for our servers being there
<cjwatson> mirror/country=US should do either way, though it won't work until my next upload
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, will test it after that then
<plars> xnox: did you ever happen to discover whether it's possible to preseed the oem-config portion of installs?
<xnox> plars: no, but doing this now. If it's not possible, I'll try propose a solution on how to do this.
<cjwatson> It is kind of partially possible.  It has never worked very well due to a crazy set of conflicting requirements (I'm afraid I forget the exact details).
<xnox> thanks for the heads up =)
<plars> good to know, thanks
<cjwatson> Mostly difficult-to-resolve conflicts between running ubiquity more than once (i.e. quit installer, start again) and oem-config's behaviour.
<cjwatson> Though it's years since I last tried so maybe somebody fixed that without my noticing :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: do you mind if I merge a small dmraid nmu from debian?
<xnox> TIL ping
<cjwatson> xnox: Be my guest - I'd rather not be TIL on that :-)
<cjwatson> And it was only really for a rebuild
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> yeah.
<cjwatson> The last person who actually did a full merge has been expelled from Ubuntu, and the other person who does lots of work on it doesn't have upload rights AFAIK, so ...
<xnox> oh. I did wanted to ask who that was..... as I didn't recognise the name. i guess it doesn't matter.
<xnox> top google hit - is obviously phoronix article.
<cjwatson> Argh, Unity is so terrible in kvm these days, makes installer work annoying
<cjwatson> And when did apport start stealing focus? :-(
<infinity> apport's been doing that for quite a while.
<infinity> It's painful when you have it eating your machine for half an hour grinding through reports, and you're trying to work on other things.
<cjwatson> psivaa: Hah, glad you used US/Eastern as an example, that's one of the awkward special cases ...
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-08
<fish_> hrm, is this really a complete? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<fish_> it also says 'squeeze' on top ;)
<antarus> hrm
<antarus> is Trusty going with new netowrk names
<antarus> or keeping ethX naming?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-09
<fish_> hrm, debian-installer/locale should preseed debian-installer/language etc as well, right?
<fish_> looks like it doesn't
<fish_> bwuahaha. oops.. I just installed ubuntu successfull - but the whole graphical desktop thingy, not as expected the server 'flavor'
<fish_> any ideas what I need to preseed so I end up with a fairly minimal server system? (actually I expected that when using the example preseed)
<xnox> fish_: which image / iso did you use for the install and what's your preseed?
<fish_> never mind, already found it. must have missed that
<fish_> thats the 'problem': tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop
<xnox> =)
<fish_> but this was really unexpected. installed everything preseeded, automatically and with static ips. and suddently lightdm came up and I was like wtf?
<ogra_> just s/ubuntu-desktop/openssh-server/
<ogra_> ;)
<fish_> didn't even know that those dell drac virtual consoles can do real graphics
<xnox> ogra_: i'd say "ubuntu-server" but that should work too =)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<fish_> whats the most minimal task? I really don't want much beside ssh
<xnox> fish_: "ubuntu-minimal"
<ogra_> well, then my above line applies
<ogra_> ubuntu-minimal is always installed
<xnox> fish_: but "ubuntu-server" is fairly minimal, I think the most fancy thing it installs is GNU screen =)
<ogra_> (it is what a default debootstrap gives you)
<ogra_> i think -server pulls in -standard
<ogra_> (which is "everything that wasnt mimimal enough to fit into -minimal :) )
<fish_> ogra_: but minimal includes ssh?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> -standard includes openssh-client ... iirc nothing includes the server by default (or there might be a specific server sub-task)
<fish_> ogra_: ah okay, guess then I'll go with ubuntu-minimal and add: pkgsel/include string openssh-server
<xnox> openssh-server (from openssh) is seeded in:
<xnox>   edubuntu: dvd
<xnox>   lubuntu: daily
<xnox>   mythbuntu: daily-live
<xnox>   ubuntu-server: daily
<xnox>   ubuntu-touch: daily-preinstalled
<xnox> ogra_: fish_ ^
<xnox> bah, it's in it's own task: Task: virt-host, cloud-image, openssh-server
<ogra_> xnox, yeah
<ogra_> it is seeded but the server installer still wants you to explicitly select it in tasksel
<ogra_> (there was a discussion about it which resulted in it to become the first option in tasksel but to still stay unchecked by default)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: did you say you are working on 12.04.4?
<fish_> hrm, but minimal + select the package should be fine, right?
<ogra_> yep
<fish_> hrm.. passwd/user-password-crypted seems not to work, I can't login. it expected MD5/hex, right?
<fish_> like: echo -n "password" | md5sum
<fish_> ah okay, looks like it's not
<fish_> (it's salted md5 in crypt format)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yeah, ish
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 1051935 might be worth adding to the mix (it's been fixed in trusty)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051935 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Fails with SystemError when too many files are open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051935
<cjwatson> bdmurray: chances of me having time to cherry-pick all that myself are fairly slim, but if you want to do it I'd review
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, I'll have a look then
<cjwatson> thanks
<fish_> hrm, aren't the netcfg options used for the actual /etc/network/interfaces configuration?
<fish_> the installer gets pxe booted, then it's doing dhcp (based on the kernel parameters), then it fetches the preseed where I manually configured the network
<fish_> but after the installation is finished, /etc/network/interfaces is configured to use dhcp
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-10
<fish_> hrm.. so do I need to use a late script for do /etc/network/interfaces configuration?
<fish_> hrm, ubuntu-minimal installs stuff like mlocate and ntfs-3g - not *that* minimal
<xnox> fish_: ntfs-3g is in standard, not minimal.
<xnox> and *desktopy* seeds / tasks
<fish_> xnox: hrm, but in my preseed I have: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal
<fish_> well, I also install openssh-server and lxc-docker but I doubt they pull in ntfs-3g
<cjwatson> fish_: you also need "tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks string standard" if you want to skip the standard task
<fish_> cjwatson: ah! thanks
<fish_> but the whole network configuration is just for the installer, right? it seems that it's not writing down the settings to /etc/network/interfaces
<cjwatson> it normally should write it, but I'm afraid I don't have time to look today
<fish_> cjwatson: okay, guess it just ignores my static network config in the preseed file because I set it to dhcp on the command line
<mpt> xnox, the mockup in <http://goo.gl/4xOlO5>  shows “Use Entire Partition” and “Use Entire Disk” buttons that aren’t present in the actual installer. Do you know why?
<xnox> mpt: first time I see those buttons. What happens in practice: if there is big enough unallocated space, we just use that without showing this dialog, otherwise we offer to resize an existing one.
<xnox> mpt: i'm not sure those buttons make sense, as "Use Entire disk" is option "Wipe and install" on the previous screen.
<mpt> That’s what I thought. :) Thanks xnox
<xnox> mpt: and "Use Entire Partition" also doesn't quite make sense, as we resize one of the existing ones and use "all" of the created one.
<xnox> mpt: no problem.
<davmor2> xnox: hey dude the u1 install page is that something you deal with?  or is it our end?  The log in details don't seem to be being passed to gnome-keyring
<xnox> davmor2: =/   from day one of this feature there was no defined driver/maintainer for it. So it's blurred lines.
<davmor2> yay :'( that makes is so much easier then :(
<xnox> davmor2: execute installer / that page, with ubiquity debug mode on & SSO debug mode, & collect all logs & ubiquity console output.... and then we can work out things from there.
<xnox> davmor2: are you using a 2fa account? those don't work.
<davmor2> hmm that might be the cause
<mpt> xnox, eventually we’ll get this document into a shape worth reading in full for the first time. :)
 * mpt has never read it in full either
<xnox> mpt: don't worry, i haven't read all ubiquity source code either. =)
<ogra_> what ?
<ogra_> how did we ever let you into the installer team !
<ogra_> don't tell me you also havent read all the open bugs yet
<xnox> ogra_: psusi makes sure i get archived bug updates sent to me, in batches of 3h long reading =)
<ogra_> lol, so he does
 * ogra_ gets these too 
<mpt> If the 3007 open bug reports on Ubiquity average 50 words in length, their combined length is roughly that of “Oliver Twist”
<xnox> mpt: what about pages and pages of the attached logs? =)
<xnox> mpt: i get to read those bits as well ;-)
<mpt> I don’t believe you
<mpt> I’ve watched engineers read log files. They don’t read them, they scroll through them and magically stop on the one crucial line that tells them what the bug is
<xnox> mpt: it's all done at the expense of gray hair, or using TARDIS to skip the boring parts.
<davmor2> mpt: you have too much time on your hands if you have time to look up word counts ;)
<Andreas> ubuntu 13.10 installer can't find my SATA drive, any clue why
<Andreas> should i try connecting it to another sata port or change some things in bios..?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-01-06
<YamakasY1> hi guys
<YamakasY1> anyone a solution for this line being removed after a ubuntu preseed ? /bin/sed -i '1isource /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.conf\n' /etc/network/interfaces
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-11
<xnox> mpt, no idea.
<xnox> hmmm.
<xnox> cyphermox, i see things in d-i that were meant to exclude partman-auto autoloading.
<cyphermox> xnox: ah? care to elaborate?
<xnox> cyphermox, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/view/head:/build/config/s390x.cfg#L18
<xnox> not sure if hte arch_tree bit is actually taken into account.
<xnox> however, i think we want to offer normal autopartitioning... no?
<cyphermox> maybe, except you've already seen it maybe didn't quite work w/r/t the numbering of partitions
<cyphermox> this won't do anything for numbering
<cyphermox> so i would suggest making sure either gpt works, or you can convince msdos to not use 5 as the first extended part, or not use extended partitions at all
<cyphermox> so once we know partman-partitioning works with *some* scheme, we can enable -auto and possibly add a scheme for s390x
<xnox> ack, gotcha
<cyphermox> xnox: do you have a moment to look over a patch I'm preparing for dkms in a secure boot context?
<xnox> possibly
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14470855/
<cyphermox> there's mild debconf magic.
 * cyphermox prepares a branch to push
<cyphermox> oh, no branch?
<cyphermox> well, here's a debdiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/14470880/
<xnox> looks ok.
<xnox> as long as one can still preseed it. Oh, I guess none of the code is run if one did _not_ secureboot.
<cyphermox> xnox: correct, that's on purpose
<cyphermox> as for preseeding, except for where I wipe out the seen values to try and avoid mucking with debconf inbetween tests, yeah it would work to preseed
<cyphermox> I'll just drop most of the fsets
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-12
<jibel> cyphermox, hey, do you know a recent change that would trigger this question during a preseeded install with d-i ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14478132/
<cyphermox> ah, nice
<cyphermox> well, could be that I messed up a merge, didn't notice that one
<jibel> cyphermox, it's the same preseeed we've been using for years for servers. would it be harmless to preseed this key or it's a real issue?
<cyphermox> it's probably harmless to preseed
<jibel> cyphermox, although on a manual installation there is no difference
<cyphermox> but I think the intent in the past was to not have to, I'll need to check
<cyphermox> could you file a bug?
<jibel> cyphermox, will do
<jibel> cyphermox, bug 1533243
<jibel> cyphermox, sorry I don't have more info, test artifacts are not attached to the result
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> no worries, that will be plenty I pretty much can just grep for that key and look again at my merge
<infinity> xnox: Why did you add block-modules to generic/s390x.cfg?
<infinity> xnox: "Add block-modules (depends on virtio-modules) for s390x" seems pointless with the kernel change to make those builtin.  I think I'll revert that commit.
<infinity> xnox: Or was there some other reason?
 * infinity shrugs and leaves it there for now.
<xnox> infinity, so apw wanted to make it a module on all platforms, rather than changing it to =y on s390x.
<xnox> infinity, so i made the change, just in case. The net difference now is adding nbd module to the installer.
<xnox> infinity, i don't know if apw will revert it to a =m everywhere. If he does, we will need block-modules in all/most d-i flavours.
<infinity> xnox: It should still be in virtio-modules anyway (if it's =m), I'd say it's a bug that it was in block-modules.
<infinity> xnox: But this works for now, I won't be too picky (already uploaded your change).
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> infinity, let me point that virtio-blk was in the wrong package to apw. cause we were slightly dilusional about it.
<xnox> infinity, the whole bug was i went to boot cloud images, and virtio-blk was not in the initramfs, and was only in the -extra image....
<infinity> xnox: Err, surely this was about virtio-net anyway?
<xnox> anyway all good now.
<infinity> xnox: virtio-blk shouldn't be needed to boot the installer, it should be fetched over the network.
<xnox> virtio-net and virtio-blk. Both were =m in -extra package and in block/virtio-udebs split
<xnox> and i do need virtio-net and virtio-blk in the cloud-images initramfs.
<xnox> virtio-blk can be fetched over the network true, in the d-i case.
<infinity> Right, moving them to -virtual (either in image or =y) is correct, and yes, you need them in the cloud-init initrd, but that has nothing to do with d-i.
<infinity> So, we probably should revert your change before we forget this conversation. :P
<xnox> right. and apw wants to drop them from =y -> =m everywhere, as otherwise they are always loaded, and never unloaded.
<infinity> And then make sure the kernel debs/udebs are correct if they go =m
<xnox> right.
<xnox> let me copy the irc log into a bug with actions to be done.
<infinity> I'm not convinced virtio-modules needs to exist at all, except maybe as a dep of block-modules and nic-modules, if it has some common bits.
<infinity> virtio-net should be in nic- and virtio-blk should be in block-, the more I think about it.
<infinity> There's nothing about those drivers that make them any more "special" than any other block or nic device.
<xnox> there is virtio-scsi and virtio-something else.
<xnox> in virtio-udebs.
<xnox> but yeah vitio-nic should be in nic-modules
<infinity> Ahh, virtio-rng in virtio-modules.  I wonder if that could just live somewhere else like kernel-image.
<infinity> Anyhow, if you file a master bug with an IRC dump, I can work it out with Andy, we have a big TODO of "stuff that sucks with the kernel" that we're working through.
<xnox> &> #ubuntu-kernel
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-15
<xnox> cyphermox, cjwatson - a customer is experiencing netisntaller delays. when installing against a local mirror.
<cyphermox> ok?
<xnox> it would seem to be network related (e.g. failing to connect to e.g. security.ubuntu.com)
<xnox> is there a good way to prevent installer talking to anything but local mirror?
<xnox> looks like they are timing out on ipv4, then ipv6. connecting to ubuntu.com which is blocked for them (hence installing off local mirror copy)
<cjwatson> there are apt-setup preseedables for that
<cyphermox> yeah, looking up the actual keys right now
<cjwatson> no overarching thing but I believe you can turn off each individual case and there aren't too many
 * xnox pull apt-setup sources
<cjwatson> apt-setup/security_host or some such
<cyphermox> well, you'd need to mirror all of security then too, or point it back to the mirror and expect it to just find no updated sources?
<cyphermox> I was thinking apt-setup/services-select-ubuntu
<cyphermox> it's a multiselect where I suppose you could just select nothing
<cyphermox> oh, maybe I'm not looking at the right thing
<cjwatson> or that
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> it won't work for in the installer, just on the final system
<cyphermox> net-retriever won't care
<xnox> right. i think for them, they really want to install off a local mirror and have the installed system point to said local mirror too.
<cyphermox> you'd need to set apt-set/security_host=local_mirror
<xnox> right. let me try that locally. and e.g. point the install at e.g. ftpmaster.internal or some such, and make sure that none of the *.ubuntu.com things are hit.
<cyphermox> xnox: to make it pretty I suppose you'd want to do both things, set security_host for within the installer, but also the services-select key to avoid apt-setup writing a long sources.list that references the same mirror multiple times
<xnox> then logs should be fast, and i will iterate with the customer, if that helps in their setup.
<cyphermox> ok
<xnox> cyphermox, i don't think i've ever used services-select key.
<xnox> how would that look? at the moment indeed really ugly sources.list ends up being generated.
<cyphermox> xnox: me neither, but it's there and I recall from the merge that it's used to pick whether you want partner, security, etc.
<cyphermox> d-i apt-setup/services-select-ubuntu none
<xnox> right cause i can just have deb http://foo/ xenial xenial-updates xenial-security
<xnox> and that's it.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> let me try stuff.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-09
<CarlFK> is there a package I can install that will give me http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and initrd.gz ?
<CarlFK> it is to put on a pxe server, I boot them to do preseeded installs
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-10
<cyphermox> CarlFK: there isn't a package that will get you those, you will need to download them separately, or download netboot.tar.gz which contains the whole directory structure starting from netboot/
<cyphermox> CarlFK: fwiw, you likely want the files from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ (xenial-updates rather than xenial)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: thanks - I'm doing ansible to build the pxe server, was hoping to replace wget with apt install.  but no prob, ansible can wget too.
<cyphermox> alright
<fossfreedom> just seeking a bit of advice about our (ubuntu budgie) "fix" to ubiquity (#1654368).  I think the reason why the changes we made work was because I installed the package first before running ubiquity - I presume it somehow remembered the "sudo" to install the package.  Unfortunately the new package still appears to crash in the same place  in the new daily.  Unfortunately I'm rather out of ideas of how to further debug this.
<fossfreedom> Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-12
<dmj_s76> davmor2: Do you know of any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1622686 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-13
<xevious> I'm trying to build an Ubuntu 16.04 live ISO with live-build and when I boot it, it says "/casper/vmlinuz: file not found". I checked and that file doesn't exist, but there is vmlinuz-4.4.0-59. Is there something I'm missing to make live-build either copy/link to vmlinuz or write out the bootloader configuration to point to the versioned file name?
<xevious> The same thing happened with a completely default build (`lb config && lb build` in an empty directory), which turned out to be 12.04.
<xevious> Also, the same error occurred when I changed the PROJECT to ubuntu-base.
<xevious> I followed this post: http://swem.logdown.com/posts/763254
<davmor2> dmj_s76: No but I'll have a word with cyphermox and the desktopers today about it.
<davmor2> cyphermox: ubiquity isn't starting the installer session on the daily image it is starting desktop instead :(
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok I'll have a look
<xevious> cjwatson: I remember you said this isn't your focus any more, but do you have any tips about the issue I'm having with live-build not correctly naming the kernel and initramfs files compared to the isolinux configuration? (It's last thing I said in the channel about 15 hours ago.) Or, is there someone else with more current experience with all this I should talk to?
<cjwatson> afraid I don't.  cyphermox might know
<xevious> Thanks.
<xevious> cyphermox: If you have a moment, could you read over the problem that I described about 15 hours ago?
<cyphermox> I don't know, I suppose it should more or less work, but the process for building CDs isn't just live-build, it also involves debian-cd and other code; maybe there's something missing from there.
<xevious> cyphermox: Is the process used to make the official Ubuntu ISOs documented somewhere I can look it over?
<dmj_s76> xevious: cyphermox may have better information, but this actually came up in conversation with one of the elementary guys yesterday.  They collected a lot of this info into a document a while back...
<dmj_s76> xevious: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RPPF14h1Sw2gQjGTuZjUIlNHnGrafS8ekhFjJM9MT00/edit
<xevious> dmj_s76: That's a great write up. Thanks for the link.
<dmj_s76> glad to help :)
<cyphermox> we're way past that point though
<dmj_s76> well, like I said, might not quite the right thing
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: What is actually handling the top panel bar/indicators during install/oem-firstboot?
<cyphermox> ubiquity
<cyphermox> fixing the top panel on HiDPI is my next task, followed by probably trying to run a live-build to see what's up... it's a little late today to start something very complicated.
<dmj_s76> okay, thanks!
<dmj_s76> That will be a major improvement for us!
<cyphermox> if you have an idea what to do about it, though, feel free to hack at it
<cyphermox> I have an idea how to fix it, but no clue if it's doable.
<dmj_s76> was just starting to look at it, but don't really have a firm idea yet and need lunch now, so hack away!
<cyphermox> ahah, it's going to be easy to fix
<cyphermox> let's see
<cyphermox> well, it's not going the fix the oversize, but at least it will fix that unsightly doubling easily.
<xevious> cyphermox: On an Ubuntu 16.04 system, should running `lb config && lb build` produce a bootable default image of some sort? Or, are more steps needed?
<cyphermox> you need to specify what release you want, otherwise it might blow up because it can't find whatever release that defaults to
<cyphermox> possibly other things -- I rarely run that at all
<xevious> It defaults to precise.
<cyphermox> usually I try to wing it, pass the release first, then try to see what's missing from how far I'd get
<cyphermox> (because when I run this I usually also need to run something special to hack at it)
<cyphermox> so my guess is what you mentioned earlier, the release and flavor, would be sufficient to make it work
<cyphermox> flavor = PROJECT
<cyphermox> you can also look at lp:ubuntu-cdimage, some of the important variables are set there.
<xevious> cyphermox: Here's my current build script, if you're curious: http://sprunge.us/fAUL
<xevious> It seems to install a capser-oriented isolinux config even if I choose a non-casper based PROJECT.
<xevious> The kernel copying is to account for the paths that the isolinux config expects.
<xevious> Forcing gzip is because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/1555980
<cyphermox> the copying appears to be (at quick glance) to be what you want, since that's done by debian-cd later
<xevious> There's an issue in there, since the glob matches both vmlinuz files, cp wants the destination to be a directory.
<xevious> dmj_s76: The document referenced as "Community effort to document it" at the end of that write-up doesn't exist any more. Any idea where that went? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c350g2o7ytnM_sloSprJnkTuUrSocAD4QwUsXYj1GYk/edit
<xevious> cyphermox: Does debian-cd copy or move the files?
<cyphermox> move, afaict
<cyphermox> sorry, I don't know what's wrong
<cyphermox> maybe try to set INITRAMFS to "live-boot" instead of "casper" ?
<cyphermox> but it seems to me like there's some other setting missing
<cyphermox> xevious: try this: lb config noauto --mode ubuntu --distribution zesty --bootstrap-keyring ubuntu-keyring --binary-images none --memtest none --source false --build-with-chroot false --parent-archive-areas main --apt-source-archives false --linux-flavours none --initsystem none --bootloader none --initramfs-compression lzma --linux-packages=none --initramfs=none
<cyphermox> then lb build, see how far that gets you
<xevious> Kicking it off now.
<xevious> Do you mind if I do xenial instead of zesty?
<cyphermox> no, should be the same thing
<cyphermox> that's just because of where I got the info; basically, from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/zesty/ubuntu-server/+build/87550; which I got from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-server/zesty/
<xevious> I sure wish I had an all NVMe system to do these builds on.
<xevious> cyphermox: I'm still waiting for my last build to finish before I start the one you asked me to try.
<xevious> I'm trying to change as few things as possible, so I'm still doing the whole ubuntu project which is, of course, the largest possible one.
<xevious> My plan of action is: 1) get it to boot, 2) switch to a project that's got a minimal package set, 3) if casper's still around, figure out how to eliminate it
<xevious> Once I've done all that, I can actually start working on what I need to do. :)
<cyphermox> well, ubuntu isn't the largest tbh
<cyphermox> and I think you should from the start figure out why casper is there, because that changes things completely, the image isn't built the same in that case
<xevious> Ok. I'll do that.
<xevious> Also, your build completed.
<xevious> As per the config options, no binary image was created.
<xevious> So, my latest build boots and appears to work fine: Firefox started and can access the Internet.
<xevious> That's with this build script: http://sprunge.us/FIaX
<xevious> I'll look into eliminating casper now, since obviously my kernel moving script references casper-related paths.
<cyphermox> wait, wat?
<cyphermox> do you want server or do you want firefox?
<xevious> I want a super-minimal environment eventually. That was just how I tested the image that was built with that script.
<xevious> I'd like to create as minimal an environment as possible that'll run a single full-screen application.
<cyphermox> also, of course a binary was built with the command I gave you, you have exactly what ubuntu-server returns for the official builds, or at least as close as you're likely to get
<cyphermox> also, casper is actually useful if what you want is to start graphics, it will get you to the live session correctly.
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: Is the a11y icon making it oversized or the other way around?
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: I think the accessiblity icon is just bigger in that case because there is more room to use.
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: I uploaded a build of ubiquity to my ppa a few mintues ago
<xevious> cyphermox: I'm going to address your first point first: I didn't get an ISO from your command. Should I have? The `lb config` included `--binary-images none`. Here's the directory's contents after running `lb build`: http://sprunge.us/VdTR
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: https://launchpad.net/%7Ecyphermox/+archive/ubuntu/installer-dev/+sourcepub/7398093/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> xevious: you should only have had a boot directory with a filesystem squashfs and kernel/initramfs
<cyphermox> xevious: server doesn't do casper, and only uses that and a d-i in the initramfs.
<xevious> I see.
<xevious> Ah, yes I do have the squashfs there.
<xevious> No kernel/initramfs
<xevious> Should they be in binary? http://sprunge.us/KCbb
<xevious> Or is that due to `--linux-flavours none` being passed to `lb config`?
<xevious> Or `--linux-packages=none`?
<cyphermox> my mistake, just the squashfs
<cyphermox> you know, there are tools in the archive which allow you to remaster an existing image, it would probably be easier to use that than trying to replicate the full processes we use from scratch
<xevious> I need something that I can automate, is as minimal as possible, and only runs a single application full-screen. Is there something that can accomplish that that's easier than adding a couple package lists to a live-build configuration?
<xevious> Or, rather, a package list referencing several packages.
<cyphermox> doesn't seem to me like what you're doing is that much easier. The real question seems to me to be, are you really going to be running it that often than the time spent figuring it out to automate it outweights the effort of tweaking a prebuilt image once in a while?
<cyphermox> but ymmv
<xevious> Yes. Automated dailies + additional manual runs.
<cyphermox> in any case, if you want to rip out casper you'll need new scripts to start up graphics in the livefs, so it might not be a good plan to remove it if you don't absolutely need to
<xevious> Yeah it sounds like I should leave casper and just focus on changing what X runs.
<cyphermox> doing that is trivial
<xevious> I have something that boots to X. Now I just need to minimize it.
<cyphermox> start with a minimal image like lubuntu or xubuntu, then you can use a hook (look in the hook directory) to put in the right file to autostart the app you want
<cyphermox> (and install the app, of course)
<xevious> The goal is to eliminate the existing desktop environment and replace it with X + matchbox-window-manager + my full-screen application.
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: Is that ppa package working for you?
<dmj_s76> oem-firstboot fails here after installing the ppa, but maybe that's all the netcfg changes?
<cyphermox> could be
<cyphermox> that package actually needs to be injected in the image in an... unusual way, anway
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> I see what you did there.
<cyphermox> you'd need to look at logs in /var/log/installer to tell.
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: it
<cyphermox> *it's entirely possible I messed up the change, I was trying to both change the fill method for the panel and fix up its size.
<dmj_s76> in /var/log/installer/dm, there's a traceback regarding /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm
<dmj_s76> I'm going to see if this regresses compared to zesty.
<dmj_s76> Might also try the fix against xenial if zesty is just broken atm
<cyphermox> can you share the traceback?
<cyphermox> I built this for zesty
<cyphermox> looks good here, if you ignore how broken the rest of the installer is
<cyphermox> (also, why oh why)
<cyphermox> and I
<cyphermox> am not on HiDPI, so maybe it's all wrong there.
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: given how painful this is to run, I'll remaster the zesty iso now, and I'll make it available here: http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/
<cyphermox> hum, actually, perhaps I should remaster a yakkety iso instead, to not be caught in the other issues
<dmj_s76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23794768/
<dmj_s76> I suspect weird zesty X images
<dmj_s76> *issues
<cyphermox> ah, that would be startup, yeah
<cyphermox> now I know what to exxpect to be up against next week.
<dmj_s76> So it fails there in the regular zesty image.
<cyphermox> not sure what you mean by that?
<cyphermox> I'm rebuilding the squashfs right now for a yakkety image.
<cyphermox> it should be all ready in 2 minutes
<cyphermox> ... burning to a USB
<dmj_s76> I get that same error when running oem-firstboot from a zesty image without installing the package from your ppa
<dmj_s76> sweet
<cyphermox> well, that's going to take a while to upload.
<xevious> cyphermox: "# The scripts require that you work in /build" I've seen this in several places. That doesn't seem like it's true, since I'm building in /mnt/live-build and have created a bootable .iso image. http://swem.logdown.com/posts/763254
<xevious> Also, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~semiosis/livecd-rootfs/fix-for-1565985/+merge/298305/comments/768010
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-14
<xevious> cyphermox: I just successfully got ubuntu-base to boot. Slowly slimming it down.
<cyphermox> if you're on ubuntu-base you probably don't want to slim it down all that much more; that should already be pretty minimal.
<cyphermox> also, if you're at doing this, perhaps the "easiest" might be to make your own seed and metapackage, ship it in a PPA to build things, but then adding the PPA to live-build is a little tricky
<xevious> That's roughly what I'm doing but without the seed and with an internal package server as opposed to a PPA.
<xevious> There's currently one main package that I can preseed debconf to configure, which has all of its dependencies set. It should work to just add it on top of ubuntu-base.
<xevious> That'll be for tomorrow, though.
<xevious> I appreciate all your help today.
<xevious> Why is Ubuntu's live-build so far behind Debian's?
<xevious> For example, I could really use this commit ... from 2012. https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/debian-live/live-build.git/commit/?id=a70409e1f23b0158785083d977db2e93ed1da4c0
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-13
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bxpxwelolg: danjared stoopkid _ruben ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jqflxw: cjwatson yofel acheronuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tbvgav: CarlFK lborda_att_poc maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) clhrtyfeq: jibel Laney _ruben â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ciory: jackpot51 sakrecoer flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) holarrh: cyphermox ubot9 stoopkid ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qsoxxnkg: higgins cjwatson cyphermox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gmjynzdalq: jibel cyphermox CarlFK ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vulni: yofel lborda_att_poc cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vonuheql: FourDollars DalekSec sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jyyyayelz: sbeattie Cust0sLimen tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) pykonrs: CarlFK tai271828 Cust0sLimen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lcihwkuj: jackpot51 mdeslaur higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) igtqrq: danjared ubot9 maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ubixdbsz: danjared yofel carvite ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fcareamup: danjared DalekSec stoopkid ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dhncdblmx: jackpot51 ubuntulog flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jjpyojhwut: CarlFK cyphermox tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dvlugst: DalekSec sakrecoer maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kqvqpf: FourDollars ogra_ _ruben ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) repooc: acheronuk tai271828 _ruben ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vntiyxwskh: jackpot51 yofel ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jxkqc: ubuntulog flexiondotorg mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) utgszug: DalekSec maxb danjared ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sjmsnxqgp: Laney bdmurray danjared ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ifthmxnumy: xnox jackpot51 cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vvrormzydw: sakrecoer ubot9 stoopkid ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lehigher> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gcgemrtgt: acheronuk sakrecoer maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-14
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). vwbbgbl: tai271828 cyphermox ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). woisnmbzk: ogra_ sakrecoer stoopkid ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ibpydhgc: ubot9 higgins tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fjtjqw: cjwatson xnox tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uuipergodg: cjwatson stoopkid jackpot51 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kqxkdvwbtc: sakrecoer DalekSec xnox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). qmmarnzgr: carvite jackpot51 ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uodnd: jackpot51 ubot9 danjared ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). avuwvjnry: higgins CarlFK tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kczfmqoq: jibel cyphermox ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). lkuchffvx: bdmurray CarlFK ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). piipkocxk: xnox higgins danjared ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). pwgqi: xnox flexiondotorg cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). xszdtucmyt: jibel danjared jackpot51 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uzztao: maxb sbeattie tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). tpdmimngly: maxb CarlFK bdmurray ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). odhcsbh: sbeattie yofel _ruben ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kzgmt: bdmurray mdeslaur FourDollars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). hopprqk: cjwatson stoopkid maxb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). deapfpl: ogra_ bdmurray ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). rsuvlyd: _ruben higgins DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). vrnal: ogra_ ubot9 carvite ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). exmxu: bdmurray sakrecoer Laney ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<GNZFD9Conover> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). qrotbvv: ubuntulog FourDollars DalekSec â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<GNZFD9Conover> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). csbmif: ubuntulog carvite sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<CarlFK> thank you freenode ops :)  (08:53:51 PM) GNZFD9Conover left the room (quit: K-Lined).
#ubuntu-installer 2019-01-07
<cyphermox> acheronuk: right now you want to look at what the KeyError was
<acheronuk> yeah, just struggling with my deb skills
<acheronuk> *debug
<cyphermox> set_keyboard runs, tries to get the real name of the thing for setxkbmap or whatever else by looking it up in kbdnames.gz
<acheronuk> probably need to try in a normal ubuntu VM to see what the correct values are, then compare
<cyphermox> hrm, otoh, it' s normal that there might be one KeyError first, and then it tries again with "C" as the lang
<cyphermox> wait, wtf
<cyphermox> debconf (developer): <-- METAGET keyboard-configuration/layout choices-c
<cyphermox> debconf (developer): --> 1 Afghani, Albanisch, Amharisch, Arabisch, Arabisch (Marokko), Arabisch (Syrien), Armenisch, Aserbaidschanisch, Bambara, Bangla, Belgisch, Berber (Algerien\\, lateinische Schrift), Bosnisch, Braille, Bulgarisch, Burmesisch, Chinesisch, Dänisch, Deutsch, Deutsch (Österreich), Dhivehi, Dzongkha, Englisch (Australien), Englisch (B
<cyphermox> well job, debconf. this isn't  -c ;)
<acheronuk> sorry?
<cyphermox> choices-c is supposed to be untranslated strings, I think
<cyphermox> those are clearly in de
<cyphermox> so something isn't quite right
<cyphermox> I'm hoping this isn't a big deep rabbit hole, but it looks really odd, and right now I'm unable to find where choices-c might get from untranslated to translated
<cyphermox> this must be blowing up in Gtk as well
<acheronuk> debconf (developer): <-- METAGET keyboard-configuration/layout choices-c
<acheronuk> ^^^ that gets the translated in gtk as well
<acheronuk> but no keyerror
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> still in Deutsch though?
<cyphermox> (the GET keyboard-configuration/layout just after METAGET)
<acheronuk> cyphermox: https://i.imgur.com/MyPJgdF.png
<cyphermox> yeah ok, this is just python catching the error
<cyphermox> might explain a lot of fubar setting keyboard values, tbh
<acheronuk> odd that Kubuntu throws the error and Ubuntu does not
<cyphermox> yeah, it' s a red herring, I think
<cyphermox> sorry, everytime I look at this I need to start from the top, the code is really complicated :/
<acheronuk> cyphermox: lol. think about how I see it! :P
<acheronuk> 1st time looking and not really sure what I'm looking at
<acheronuk> :D
<cyphermox> well, you try to follow the leads really, one thing at a time
<cyphermox> so looking at UbiquityDebug there' s a whole lot of stuff
<cyphermox> and I got tripped by the KeyError
<cyphermox> (it' s still wrong, I' m pretty sure, but probably not why it blows up for just KDE)
<cyphermox> CHOICES-C should really not be translated, that' s what -C is for :)
<cyphermox> then you got the error with code 141 after it, while running <cyphermox> sorry, everytime I look at this I need to start from the top, the code is really complicated : /usr/lib/ubiquity/console-setup/keyboard-configuration.postinst
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> sorry about that, but the filename is good
<cyphermox> /usr/lib/ubiquity/console-setup/keyboard-configuration.postinst
<cyphermox> ^  there' s an error running that
<acheronuk> right
<cyphermox> and just afterwards, you still got some debconf GETs that look like what that script does at lines 41-51
<cyphermox> something just after that must be failing.
<cyphermox> acheronuk: could you try to get to the keyboard panel in the Kubuntu installer (picking the language but not hitting Next), then open a terminal and try to run the commands in that script?
<cyphermox> might find what is unhappy
<acheronuk> really need a 'duh' emoji on here. I completely missed that code was from the postinst!
<cyphermox> or run through the installer, up to the point it crashes, and check what you have in /etc/default/keyboard
<cyphermox> hey, I didn' t remember either
<cyphermox> I was wondering what was throwing a 141 from the ubiquity python code
<acheronuk> ok. I may have to come back to this later, or later in the week
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thanks so far :)
<acheronuk> cyphermox: if I choose a non english language to start with, and so get the error, I never see the keyboard choice page :/
<acheronuk> skips straight to the software choices page (e.g. minimal/normal install etc)
 * acheronuk pokes tsimonq2 
<acheronuk> can haz calamares?
<acheronuk> :P
<cyphermox> acheronuk: yeah, as long as you get to that point it' s fine -- the keyboard page " has run"
<acheronuk> right. I'll try to find some way to work out what in the postinst is falling over
<Korros> hey all
<Korros> trying to sort out an automated deployment of ubuntu 18.04, but getting confused on should I use the d-i or Ubiquity
<Korros> and where do I find more information about the syntax around partitioning?
#ubuntu-installer 2019-01-10
<rstricklin> folks - I have been running into kernel panics with the 16.04.5 HWE kernel (4.15.0-29). It seems to be related to this bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1772038
<rstricklin> I see that there is a 4.15.0-43 kernel (with udebs) published in the repo, but the installer still has 4.15.0-29 for the netboot kernel
<rstricklin> Can somebody help me find a road past this?
<rstricklin> for example, is the netboot kernel at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hwe-netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/ ever likely to be change dfrom 4.15.0-29?
<rstricklin> or am I going to need to prepare my own netboot kernel and initrd, if I need something newer, in which case I'd be looking for information about what (if anything) is special about the netboot kernel, and if there's any existing automation around building initrds that can help me get the right set of modules in it, etc.
<rstricklin> for now just trying to figure out where i'm at and what the likely paths forward are
#ubuntu-installer 2019-01-11
<cjwatson> rstricklin: I've asked somebody who might be able to help with that
<rstricklin> cool, thanks cjwatson
<rstricklin> this is in conjunction with some supermicro bios updates in softlayer; as it turns out the update ALSO causes ESXi to crash, so there's something bigger going on
<rstricklin> my need to get an answer is less urgent now, but it would still be good information to know
<cjwatson> those installer images are normally updated routinely to track newer kernels; I suspect that the hwe kernels may have fallen out of that process somehow
<cjwatson> it's a while since I was responsible for this but I would guess it's unintentional
<cjwatson> this is all done by builds of the debian-installer source package
<rstricklin> reading between the lines, then... we might expect (someday, on no particular schedule) the installer to include a newer 4.15 kernel than 4.15.0-29?
<rstricklin> I guess I should say, the xenial installer particularly
<cjwatson> It seems reasonably likely, unless there's some extremely weird blocker I don't know about
<rstricklin> great, thanks
